# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Մրցույթներ > Թեմատիկ մրցույթներ >  Տարօրինակ պատմություն. քվեարկություն և քննարկումներ

## ivy

Սկսում ենք քվեարկությունն ու քննարկումները:

Քվերակությունը կտևի հինգ օր, որից հետո կբացվեն հեղինակների անունները:
Քվեարկությունը բազմակի ընտրության հնարավորություն է տալիս. քվեարկելիս կարելի է ընտրել մեկից ավելի տարբերակներ, սակայն դա պետք է անել միաժամանակ:
Քվեարկության մեջ սխալվելու դեպքում սխալն ուղղել հնարավոր չէ. ուշադիր եղեք ձեր նախընտրած տարբերակներն ընտրելիս:
Քվեարկությունը բաց է. բոլորը կարող են տեսնել, թե ով որ տարբերակի օգտին է քվեարկել:
Չի կարելի քվեարկել սեփական տարբերակի օգտին:

*Քվեարկել կարելի է միայն բոլոր տարբերակներն ընթերցելուց հետո:*

Խնդրում եմ հարգալից լինել բոլոր հեղինակների և նրանց ստեղծագործությունների հանդեպ:

----------

Enna Adoly (06.07.2014), Guest (07.07.2014), Jarre (07.07.2014), Sambitbaba (07.07.2014), Արէա (06.07.2014), Մինա (08.07.2014), Մուշու (06.07.2014), Շինարար (06.07.2014), Ուլուանա (08.07.2014), Վոլտերա (06.07.2014)

----------


## ivy

Տարբերակ 1.

*Գրական գործակալություն «X Factor»*

Արդեն բավականին ուշ էր, երբ ես, ձեռքումս իմ պատմվածքի A4 թղթերի խուրցը, երկչոտ թակեցի գլխավոր խմբագրի աշխատասենյակի դուռն ու լսելով՝ մտե՛ք, էդպես էլ արեցի; Սենյակն էնպիսին չէր, ինչպիսին ես պատկերացրել եմ միշտ կամ էլ տեսել ֆիլմերում՝ մեծ լուսավոր սենյակ, ծանրաբեռնված գրասեղան, լիքը թղթերի կույտեր, հենց նոր տպարանից բերված գրքերի կապոցներ, համակարգչի մոտ մազերը գզգզված կիսաճաղատ ու ճարպակալած, նյարդային ծիկերի ակնհայտ դրսևորումներով խմբագիր, ով կիսախելագար հայացքով նայում է ներս մտնողի ձեռքի թղթերին ու ձախ աչքը սկսում է թրթռալ: 
Փոքրիկ սենյակ էր, մի աշխատասեղան կար, որի դիմաց նստած էր գանգուր մազերով մի կին ու ժպտալով ինձ էր նայում: Նրա դիմաց, սեղանի վերևի մասում կոկիկ շարված էին մի քանի թղթեր, նման նրանց, որոնք իմ ձեռքում էին; Երևի մյուս մասնակիցների պատմվածքներն էին: 
-Քիչ էր մնացել ուշանայիք, բայց շատ ուրախ եմ, որ հասցրեցիք,- ասաց նա ու վեր կենալով՝ պարզեց ձեռքը, որ սեղմեմ:
-Բարև ձեզ, կներեք, ուշացա, ես մի քիչ վերջին րոպեի մարդ եմ, արդեն համարյա թե հույս չունեի, թե կհասցնեմ, բայց համենայն դեպս եկել եմ:
-Ու շատ լավ եք արել,- ոգևորված ասաց կինը ու մոտեցավ ինձ:- Ինչո՞վ կզարմացնեք:
Այդ պահին նկատեցի, որ գլխավոր խմբագրի հագին կարմիր սանդալներ կային, վրան՝ փոքրիկ ծաղիկներ, ու դա ինձ ուրախացրեց: Սիրում եմ մարդկային բաներ գտնել մարդկանց մեջ, դա, կարելի է ասել, իմ հոբբին է:
-Ճիշտն ասած չգիտեմ, թե ինչքանով ձեզ դուր կգա, ես այնքան էլ փորձառու չեմ, գրավոր խոսքն ինձ հեշտ չի տրվում, ուղղակի պատահաբար լսեցի ձեր հայտարարած մրցույթի մասին, որոշեցի ուժերս փորձել, բայց մեծ ակնկալիքներ չունեմ, ես ռեալիստ եմ,- ժպտալով ու մի փոքր էլ հուզված ասացի ես ու ձեռքիս թղթերը մեկնեցի խմբագրին: 
-Ձեր անունը՞,-հարցրեց նա՝ չդադարելով ժպտալ, ինչն ինձ արդեն ստիպեց մտածել, որ նա, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, հայ չէ, որովհետև ոչ մի հայ ինքնակամ այդքան երկար չի ժպտում:
-Ժոֆրեյ դը Պեյրակ,-հպարտորեն պատասխանեցի ես: - Դա իմ գրական կեղծանունն է, իսկ իրական անունս կցանկանայի չբացահայտել, հասկանում եք, ես ֆիքսված եմ իմ անձնական տվյալների գաղտնիության վրա, ես անգամ Ֆեյսբուքում գրանցված չեմ ու երբեք չեմ էլ եղել, ոչ էլ թե հասկանում եմ նրանց, ովքեր ամեն վայրկյան բոլորին պատմում են, թե ինչ կերան ու ոնց մարսեցին: Իմ կարծիքով դա պարզապես...
-Լավ,-ընդհատեց ինձ կինը,- ճիշտն ասած, այս մրցույթն այնքան էլ մեծ ոգևորություն չի առաջացրել հասարակության մեջ, մնացել են հաշված ժամեր, իսկ ես դեռ ընդամենը երեք-չորս գործ եմ ստացել, էնպես որ, շատ հնարավոր է, որ հենց դուք էլ դառնաք մեր մրցույթի հաղթողը: Սակայն, մինչև կբացեմ առաջին էջն ու կկարդամ առաջին նախադասությունը, ուզում եմ ձեզ հարցնել. Դուք ծանոթ եք մրցույթի պայմաններին, այնպես չէ՞:
-Ըմմ, այո, իհարկե, կարդացել եմ ամենայն մանրամասնությամբ, ես միշտ ամեն ինչ կարդում եմ, սկսած ծամոնի բաղադրությունից մինչև ցանկացած կայքի user agreement-ները, տառ առ տառ, էնպես որ, հավատացնում եմ ձեզ, ես կարող եմ հենց հիմա անգիր ասել դրանք: Եվ մասնավորապես շատ լավ է տպավորվել ուղեղումս հենց այն մասը, որտեղ շեշտված է, որ չի կարելի ոչ մի դեպքում, անգամ մահվան սպառնալիքի տակ գործածել ինքներդ գիտեք՝ որ բառը, բայց պատմվածքն ինքը պետք է հուշի ընթեցողին, որ ամեն ինչ առավել քան ինքներդ գիտեք ինչ է:
-Շատ լավ է, շատ լավ է,- ուրախացած ձեռքերն իրար շփեց կինը, թե չէ ուղարկում են պատմվածքներ, հենց առաջին նախադասության մեջ արդեն խախտում են բոլոր հնարավոր կանոնները, հետո էլ զարմանում, որ այն տեղ չի գտել մրցույթում: Հասկացեք, մեր կյանքն էլ կյանք չէ: 
-Հասկանում և կիսում եմ ձեր վրդովմունքը,-շտապեցի հաճոյանալ ես,-  իսկ թե սուտ եմ ասում, ապա, ինչպես սիրում է ասել մեր ժամանակակից կարկառուն գրական դեմքերից մեկը՝ թող գրողն ինձ կկի մութ անկյունում:
-Ճիշտն ասած տեղը չբերեցի, թե ում եք մեջբերում, բայց ինչևէ, անցնենք առաջ: Թեև, մինչև առաջ անցնելը, ևս մի քանի հարց:
-Խնդրեմ, խնդրեմ,- պատրաստակամ շողացի ես ու քորեցի քիթս: (Սա գրական որևէ արժեք չունեցող նախադասություն էր, պարզապես քիթս իրոք քոր եկավ անտանելի): 
-Ասացեք ինձ անկեղծորեն, ձեր պատմվածքն արդյոք չի՞ սկսվում «Նա ակնդետ նայում էր մթության մեջ» նախադասությամբ:
-Օ~ո չ, ինչ եք ասում, երբեք չեմ սկսում պատմվածքը՝ այն միանգամից հարամ անելով: Ես դա անում եմ աստիճանաբար:
-Հրաշալի է: Իսկ մի՞գուցե պատմվածքը սկսել եք այսպես՝ «Հեռախոսի զանգը նրան ստիպեց սարսռալ»:
-Ատում եմ հեռախոսները, մանավանդ սմարթֆոններն ու այֆոնները; Կյանքում չհավատաք, թե իմ պատմվածքում հեռախոսի մասին որևէ հիշատակում կլինի:
Սատանան ինձ տանի շատ հեռու, հենց այդ պահին, երբ մենք արդեն գրեթե բարեկամական հարաբերություններ էինք հաստատել, խմբագրի հեռախոսը սկսեց հուսահատ լուսաթարթել ու հնչեց հնդկական ինչ-որ մանտրա, որն, ըստ երևույթին նրա ռինգտոնն էր: 
-Ներեցեք, ես հիմա,-ասաց գլխավոր խմբագիրն ու դուրս գնաց սենյակից: 
Մենակ մնալով՝ ևս մի անգամ մտածեցի, թե արդյոք որքանով էր խելամիտ իմ՝ այստեղ գալն ու այս հրաշալի կնոջ ժպիտները չարաշահելը: Մտածելն իմ մյուս հոբբին է, ճիշտն ասած:
-Ներեցեք, չէի կարող չպատա... ,- գլխավոր խմբագրի խոսքը մնաց բերանում, երբ ներս մտնելով՝ տեսավ, թե ինչպես եմ ծամում ու կուլ տալիս սեփական պատմվածքիս էջերը: - Դուք... դուք ի՞նչ եք անում,- ճչաց նա:
-Փրկում եմ ձեզ՝ իմ անտաղանդ պատմվածքը կարդալու անհրաժեշտությունից,- բերանիս պարունակությունը կուլ տալով՝ պատասխանեցի ես,- մի բաժակ ջուր կարո՞ղ եմ խնդրել, թուղթը շատ լավ որակի է, այնքան էլ հեշտ չի կուլ գնում:
-Լսեք, դուք ինչ է, աննորմա՞լ եք,- հունից դուրս եկավ գանգրահեր կինը:
-Աննորմալ չէ, այլ՝ ինքներդ գիտեք, թե ինչ,- ժպտացի ես, վեր կացա, շրջվեցի ու դուրս եկա սենյակից:
Իսկ դրսում, թեև արդեն ծաղկել էր սակուրան, մարդիկ դա նկատելու փոխարեն սարսռում էին հեռախոսների զանգից ու ակնդետ նայում մթության մեջ:

----------

Alphaone (08.07.2014), Baltazar (07.07.2014), Enna Adoly (06.07.2014), insider (07.07.2014), Jarre (07.07.2014), Peace (07.07.2014), Sambitbaba (07.07.2014), Smokie (06.07.2014), Այբ (09.07.2014), Արէա (06.07.2014), Էլիզե (07.07.2014), Լեո (11.07.2014), Մ Մ (08.07.2014), Մուշու (10.07.2014), Նաիրուհի (09.07.2014), Նոյեմ (11.07.2014), Շինարար (06.07.2014), Վոլտերա (09.07.2014), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (09.07.2014)

----------


## ivy

Տարբերակ 2.

*Անձրև*

Ալեսանդրոն հոտոտեց օդը և հայտարարեց.
-	Անձրև է գալու: Հաստատ կարող եմ ասել՝ ուժեղ ու կարճատև:
Սարսափած նայեցի երկնքին: Ոչ մի ամպիկ չէր երևում: «Սխալված կլինի»,- մտածեցի ու ինձնից գոհ թռա հեծանիվիս վրա:
-	Ես գնամ օֆիս ֆուտբոլ նայելու:
-	Լու՞րջ էիր ասում,- զարմացա:
-	Առանց որևէ կաթիլ կատակի:
«Խելառ»,- մտածեցի ու սեղմեցի պեդալին՝ դուրս գալով պարկինգից: Իմ կանացի ուղեղին երբեք չի կարող հասնել, թե ինչպես կարող է մեկը մի քանի ժամ ավել աշխատավայրում մնալ հանուն ֆուտբոլի:
Կամուրջն անցնելիս նկատեցի ոչ մի տեղից հայտնված սև ամպակույտը: Ըհը, ուրեմն Ալեսանդրոն ճիշտ էր ասում:  Ուրեմն լավ չի լինելու:
Մայրս ասում էր՝ հասարակ սնահավատություն է, բայց դա չէր խանգարում, որ ամեն անգամ անձրևի առաջին կաթիլները տեսնելիս թաքնվեմ տան ամենամութ անկյունում ու դուրս չգամ, մինչև անձրևը չդադարի: Շրջապատում սովորել էին, իսկ երբ դասերից բացակայում էի, դասղեկս քթի տակ ասում էր. «Ռեյն այսօր չի գա, անձրևից է»: Որովհետև հավատացած էի, որ երբ անձրև է գալիս, ու ես թրջվում եմ, ինչ-որ արտասովոր, զարմանալի բաներ են տեղի ունենում: 
Դրա պատճառներն ունեի. երբ հորեղբայր Ալիկը մահացավ, դրսում ուժեղ անձրև ու կայծակ էր, իսկ ես ու կրտսեր քույրս համառորեն հրաժարվում էինք տուն գնալ: Դրանից մի երկու տարի անց էլ, երբ պատահաբար անձրևի տակ ընկա, պապիկս ինսուլտ տարավ: Ճիշտ է՝ մինչև հիմա ապրում է, բայց մարմնի ուղիղ աջ կեսը չի աշխատում, ու դժվարությամբ է խոսում:
Դա վերջին անգամ էր, որ ես անձրևի տակ ընկա: Եթե չթրջվեի, գուցե հորեղբայր Ալիկը չմեռներ, պապիկն էլ կարողանար առաջվա պես ինձ ուսերին նստեցնել: Հիմա պատկերացնում եմ, թե այսքան տարի անց խուսափելով անձրևից քանի՜-քանի՜ դժբախտություններից եմ փրկել ինձ ու հարազատներիս:
Եվ հիմա կանգնած եմ կամրջի մեջտեղում, ու գլխավերևումս այս չարագույժ սև ամպերն են: Փախչելու տեղ չունեմ. տունը դեռ հեռու է, օֆիս վերադառնալ էլ չեմ հասցնի: 
Երևի անչափ բախտավոր էի, որ այս անչափ անձրևոտ քաղաքում դեռ ոչ մի անգամ չէի հասցրել թրջվել՝ միաժամանակ հաջողացնելով ոչ մի հանդիպումից չուշանալ կամ չբացակայել: Ու հիմա կանգնած էի սև ամպերի հետ դեմ-դիմաց: Մնում էր ուղղակի հավատալ, որ ինչ-որ հրաշքով անձրև կսպասի մինչև տուն հասնեմ:
Բայց հրաշքներ չեն լինում: Դեռ կամուրջն էլ չէի անցել, երբ սև-սև ամպերը գոռգոռացին, ու Ալեսանդրոյի ասած ուժեղ անձրևը թափվեց ուղիղ գլխիս: Շտապելն արդեն անիմաստ էր:
Հինգ տարեկան էի, երբ վերջին անգամ անձրևի տակ ընկա: Մոռացել էի, թե դա ինչպես է լինում: Սկզբում ուղղակի թացության զգացողություն, հետո մազերիցդ սկսում է անձրևաջուր կաթկթալ, մի պահ մրսում ես, իսկ հետո արդեն մոռանում, որ անձրևի տակ ես, թքած ունենում ամեն ինչի վրա: 
Ամպերը գոռում են: Անցա կամուրջը, անցա երկու խաչմերուկ ու կանգնեցի կարմիրի տակ: Առաջս շիկահեր մի աղջիկ էր  գլխիկ տեղացիների տիպիկ կոսից. ուղիղ գագաթին, ասես ծանրության ուժը դրա վրա չի ազդում: Կոսը հարդարված էր մանուշակագույն ծաղիկներով: Ինքը սև շորերով էր, տաբատը վերջանում էր ծնկից մի քիչ ներքև, ոտքի մնացած մասը մերկ էր մինչև սև բարձրակրունկները: Ականջակալներով էր ու անընդհատ բզբզում էր սմարթֆոնը: Երևի երգերն էր փոխում: Անձրևի չռռոցը հեչ պետքը չէր:
Լուսակիրը փոխվեց կանաչի: Աղջիկը չշարժվեց: Մի քանի անգամ ազդանշան տվեցի: Գլուխը բարձրացրեց սմարթֆոնից, երևի տեսավ կանաչը, բայց թեքվեց աջ: Այ քեզ ախմախ, աջը վաղուց էր բաց, ի՞նչ էիր անկապ լռվել, դեռ իմ ճանապարհն էլ ուշացնում էիր:
Իսկ ես ուղիղ շարունակեցի: Սև ամպերի հետևում կապույտ երկինքն էր երևում. Ալեսանդրոն ճիշտ էր ասում, ուրեմն հիմա կդադարի: Բայց արդեն ուշ է, արդեն անձրևի տակ ընկել եմ, արդեն որևէ մեկին դժբախտություն պատճառել:
Անցա ևս մի քանի խաչմերուկ, թեքվեցի ձախ ու ևս մեկ կամուրջ: Հաջորդին նորից կարմիր էր, դիմացս՝ նույն աղջիկն իր մանուշակագույն ծաղիկներով ու դուրս ցցված կոսով: Իմ մազերի ծայրերից չռռում էր անձրևը, իսկ նա չոր-չոր էր մնացել ու սմարթֆոնն էր բզբզում: Էլ չեմ քննարկում այն հարցը, թե ոնց էր ընդհանրապես քաղաքի մյուս կողմից նորից հայտնվել իմ դիմաց:
Մի քիչ էլ առաջացա: Փողոցում մարդ չկար: Անձրևը չէր դադարում: Մեկ էլ մի ոտաբոբիկ աղջկա տեսա շենքի մոտ կանգնած: Լուցկիներ էր վառել ու շարել շուրջը: Փորձե՞լ եք թաց լուցկի վառել: Հաստատ չի ստացվի: Իսկ այս աղջիկը հերիք չի վառել էր, դեռ մի բան էլ պատկերացնում էր, որ շուրջը տոնածառ-մոնածառներ են: Ինչ-որ բան հաստատ սխալ էր:
Մտա անտառ: Ճանապարհի մի մասն անտառի միջով է անցնում: Այստեղ այնքան էլ թաց չէր. ծառերը մասամբ խոչընդոտում էին անձրևի մուտքը: Սիրտս վախ ընկավ. կհասնե՞մ տուն: Շարունակեցի ինձ ծանոթ ճանապարհով, բայց մեր փողոցում հայտնվելու փոխարեն նորից տեսա լուցկիներով ոտաբոբիկ աղջկան հենց նույն շենքի մոտ: Գրողը տանի, այդ ինչպե՞ս: Նորից մտա անտառ, նորից նույն ճանապարհն անցա, նորից նույն լուցկիներով աղջիկը: Այդպես ուղիղ քսանյոթ անգամ: 
Իսկ քսանութերորդ անգամ էլ չմտա անտառ: Քշեցի ճիշտ հակառակ ուղղությամբ, որտեղ երբեք չէի եղել: Լրիվ մթնել էր, անձրևն էլ ոնց որ դեռ չէր դադարել, ինչ-որ պահից սկսած այլևս չէի նկատում նրա ներկայությունը, այլևս չէի մտածում սպասվելիք դժբախտության մասին: Ուղղակի ուզում էի տուն հասնել, եթե նույնիսկ դրա համար պետք էր ճիշտ հակառակ ուղղությամբ շարժվել:
Այնտեղ քաղաքը վերջանում էր: Արձակ, միանման դաշտեր էին անընդհատ, անվերջ: Ես էսպես ո՞նց եմ տուն հասնելու: 
Չգիտեմ՝ քանի ժամ էի գնում ու չգիտեմ՝ ինչ արագությամբ և ինչ հեռավորություն էի անցել: Բայց հանկարծ տեսարանը փոքր-ինչ փոխվեց. դաշտի մի հատվածում լույս տեսա: Որոշեցի կանգնել ու ճանապարհ հարցնել:
Քայլեցի ցեխերի միջով դեպի լույսը: Երբ հասա, տեսա մի վրան, վրան՝ բոցավառվող երկու հսկայական լուցկի: Երևի դրանց լույսն էր երևում հեռվից: Կողքը մի ծառ էր, արանքում՝ պարան: Պարանից մի զույգ բարձրակրունկ կոշիկներ էին կախված, որ չորանան: Վրանի դիմաց այն կոսով աղջիկն էր նստել, ոտաբոբիկ, ոտքը ոտքին գցած: Իրենից բոյով ծխախոտ էր ծխում, իսկ եղանակը հեչ պետքը չէր, մազերն էլ առաջվա պես չոր, կոսը՝ կանգուն:
Պապս ասում էր, որ Սովետի ժամանակ նման կոսերի մեջ թթվասերի բանկաներ էին դնում, որ ցից մնա: Այդ պահին չգիտեմ ինչ մտքովս անցավ, բայց մոտեցա աղջկան ու առանց որևէ բան ասելու մատս մտցրի կոսի մեջ: Թթվասերի բանկա չկար, իսկական մազեր էին:
-	Կասկածու՞մ էիր,- քմծիծաղեց և ծուխն ուղիղ դեմքիս փչեց:
-	Տանս ճամփան կորցրել եմ:
-	Իզուր ես մազերիս մեջ փնտրում: Նստիր:
Շուրջս նայեցի: Նստելու ոչ մի հարմարանք չկար: Ձեռքը երկարացրեց, վրանից մի գորգիկ հանեց, շպրտեց առաջս:
-	Նստիր:
Նստեցի ու, անկեղծ ասած, տուտուզս վառվեց: Չգիտեմ՝ ոնց էր հաջողացրել էդպես տաքացնել, բայց փաստը մնում է փաստ, որ անգամ անձրևից այդքան թրջվելը չօգնեց, որ պաշտպանվեմ տաքությունից: Ամոթի՞ց էր, թե՞ վախից, բայց ձայն չհանեցի: Պարզապես ձեռքերով սեղմեցի հողին՝ փորձելով տուտուզս հնարավորինս բարձր պահել գորգիկից:
-	Ասում ես՝ չե՞ս կարողանում տուն գնալ: Չեմ զարմանում,- ասաց,- անտառ մտե՞լ ես:
-	Հա, ուղիղ քսանյոթ անգամ, բայց անընդհատ նույն տեղն եմ դուրս գալիս: Էդպես պիտի չլինի:
-	Էլի չեմ զարմանում: Ճամփաները ես եմ հավաքել-տարել, որ տեսնեմ՝ ինչ ես անում: Ընտիր խելք ունես: Հակառակ ուղղությունն ես բռնել:
-	Իսկ դու լինեիր, ի՞նչ կանեիր:
-	Էն բճի գլուխը կջարդեի:
-	Ի՞նչ:
-	Վայ, կներես, դա ուրիշ պատմվածքից էր... հա, ուրեմն... ուղղակի տուն չէի գնա... Հիմարի մեկն ես դու: Ժամերով քեզ հետևում էի, հեչ պետքդ չէր, գլուխդ կախ քշում էիր: Բայց լավ էր, քո ոտքով եկար:
-	Ի՞նչ: Դու միայն երկու անգամ իմ դիմաց հայտնվեցիր:
-	Բա հո էդքան անխելք չե՞մ, որ հետևումդ հայտնվեմ, սկի շան տեղ չդնես: Լավ, կարևորը՝ հանդիպեցինք: Հիմա կարևոր գործ ունենք անելու:
Այ քեզ բան: Ես բանից բեխաբար տուն եմ գնում, դու մի ասա՝ կոսով աղջիկը չգիտեմ ինչու ինձ է հետևում:
-	Ի՞նչ գործ:
-	Գնացինք: Հետևիցս արի:
Քայլեց դեպի փողոց, որտեղ իմ հեծանիվի կողքին հայտնվել էր նաև նրանը: 
-	Մի րոպե:
Գրպանից հանեց սմարթֆոնը, սկսեց բզբզալ: Ականջակալներից մեկը տվեց ինձ: Լսեցի.
-	Անձրև է գալու: Հաստատ կարող եմ ասել՝ ուժեղ ու կարճատև: Անձրև է գալու: Հաստատ կարող եմ ասել՝ ուժեղ ու կարճատև:
Ալեսանդրոյի ձայնն էր, անընդհատ կրկնում էր նույն նախադասությունը:
-	Կարիք կա՞ հեծանիվ նստելու, թե՞ արդեն հասկացար:
Ի՞նչը պիտի հասկանայի: Գիշերվա կեսին ինչ-որ խելագար աղջիկ ասում է, որ ինձ հետևում էր, տունս կորել է, ականջակալով Ալեսանդրոյին լսացնում, դեռ մի բան էլ ուզում, որ մի բան հասկանամ:
-	Վերջին անգամ ե՞րբ ես անձրևի տակ ընկել:
-	Հինգ տարեկանում:
-	Լավ էլ հիշում ես: Դու շատ էգոիստ, անիմաստ, դմբո աղջիկ ես:
-	Շնորհակալություն:
-	...Դու արժանի էիր այսօր մինչև ոսկորներդ թրջվելուն ու տանդ ճամփան ժամերով որոնելուն: Սա դեռ քեզ քիչ է: Բայց Ալեսանդրոն խնդրեց պատիժդ մեղմացնել: Ուրեմն նայիր, ուղիղ կգնաս, երրորդ խաչմերուկից կթեքվես աջ, հետո ձախ, հետո նորից ձախ, կմտնես քո փողոց: Այստեղից հինգ րոպեի հեռավորության վրա է տունդ,- ասաց, նստեց հեծանիվն ու հակառակ ուղղությամբ գնաց,- հա՜, չմոռանամ: Ֆեյսբուքով քեզ բան էին գրել մի երկու օր առաջ, պատասխանիր:
Ո՜նց էի մոռացել: Կարո քեռու աղջիկն ինձ գրել էր, որ իր որդին դպրոցում լավ չի սովորում, առավոտներն էլ երկար է քնում, ինչ խորհուրդ կտամ: Կարո քեռու աղջկան ես կյանքում չէի տեսել կամ տեսել էի այն պլպլան ծնունդ-հարսանիքների ժամանակ, երբ ամբողջ ցեղս տոննաներով շպարի տակ կորում էր ու կոկորդ պատռում «տաշի՜» գոռալով: Ու հիմա նա ինձ այնքան մտերիմ մարդ է համարում, որ այսպիսի նեղ անձնական հարցի համար դիմում է ինձ: Դեռ իմ չպատասխանելուց հետո մամաս էր բզբզում, թե՝ Կարո քեռու աղջիկը լացելով զանգեց ու ասաց, որ տղան դպրոցում լավ չի սովորում ու առավոտներն էլ երկար է քնում, իսկ դու չես բարեհաճում պատասխանել:
Ուրեմն պատժվում էի իմ ահավոր հանցագործության համար: Այս անգամ անձրևը ոչ թե դժբախտության պատճառ էր, այլ հետևանք իմ անտարբերության, որ իմ արյունակից բարեկամներին այդպես անտեր էի թողնում ու չէի պատասխանում հույժ կարևոր հարցին: Հետո ի՞նչ, որ սկի չէի էլ հիշում Կարո քեռու աղջկա դեմքը:
Բայց ոնց որ վերջացավ մղձավանջը, հը՞: Գնացի կոսավոր աղջկա ասած ուղղությամբ: Գտա տունս: Բարձրացա երրորդ հարկ, դուռը բացեցի: Տուն մտնելուն պես սվիտրս հանեցի, շպրտեցի մի կողմ: Հետո լիֆչիկս հանեցի, մյուս կողմ շպրտեցի: Հանեցի կոշիկներս, շալվարս, տրուսիկս, վերջում՝ գուլպաներս: Մտա լողարան, դուշը միացրի ու միանգամից մարմինս հանձնեցի տաք ջրին: Ուխա՜յ: Կորչի անձրևը, կորչի թրջվելը, կորչի կորած ճանապարհն ու կոսավորը:
Սրբիչով փաթաթված մտա ննջասենյակ: Իսկ այնտեղ խռռոց եմ լսում: Ինչքան գիտեմ, մենակ էի ապրում: Ո՞վ է ներխուժել իմ տուն: Բայց մահճակալս դատարկ էր: Մեկ էլ տեսնեմ՝ գետնին դրված ճամպրուկս: Հիշեցի, որ առավոտյան շուտ չվերթ ունեի, ու պիտի ճամպրուկս դասավորեի: Հիմա կարծես ինքնիրեն է դասավորվել, ու ինչ-որ մեկը որոշել է հետս գալ: Սիրուն քաշեցի շղթան, կողպեքն ամրացրի, որ չփախչի:
Միացրի կոմպս, ֆեյսբուքս բացեցի: Կարո քեռու աղջիկը ստատուս էր գրել. «Տղաս մահացավ»:
Չէ, ես հաստատ այլևս անձրևի տակ չեմ ընկնի:

----------

Apsara (08.07.2014), Enna Adoly (06.07.2014), Sambitbaba (07.07.2014), Smokie (07.07.2014), Աթեիստ (06.07.2014), Այբ (09.07.2014), Արէա (06.07.2014), Մինա (09.07.2014), Նաիրուհի (09.07.2014), Նոյեմ (11.07.2014), Շինարար (06.07.2014), Վոլտերա (09.07.2014), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (09.07.2014)

----------


## ivy

Տարբերակ 3.

*Numb* 

-Բայց լավ շուտ հասանք, չէ՞:
-Հա, ապեր, ժամ կեսում Սևան մեկ էլ Գագարինը հասած կլինի, թե՞ դժվար:
-Դեբիլ-դեբիլ խոսալու փոխարեն, այ էն դարակից երկու զույգ չստեր հանի, մինչև ես էս վեշերը տեղավորեմ:
Արմենն այդպես էլ արեց, ու երկուսով, չստերը հագած, գնացին  «օթյակ»: Սենյակի մեջ կար երկու ննջատեղ, երկու աթոռ, մի սեղան, չաշխատող հեռուստացույց... մի խոսքով՝ տնակներին բնորոշ ամեն ինչ կար: Երբ երկուսով փռվեցին տեղերին, Արմենն սկսեց.
-Էլ էսօր չարժի չէ՞ իջնել ափ, ջուրը սառը կլինի, երևի ափում էլ մարդ չկա:
-Էլ ի՞նչ իջնել, արդեն ժամը ութն ա, հազար ասի շուտ հելնենք:
- Դե կներես էլի, որ քո նման բառադի չեմ, դասի էի:
-Լավ, բա հիմա ի՞նչ անենք:
-Որ ասեմ իրար դոմփենք, կհավատա՞ս:
-Իրար չգիտեմ, բայց ձեր կուրսի Հասուլին նե՜նց կդոմփեի:
-Արա բայց ինչ լպիրշ գյադա ես, պատրաստվի մի հինգ րոպեից հելնեք ֆռալու, քո հետ մի սենյակում երկար մնալը վտանգավոր ա:
Հանկարծ Արմենը ննջատեղից դուրս թռավ.
-Ի՞նչ եղավ ապե:
- Հիշո՞ւմ ես էրեկ չէ առաջին օրը, զանգեցի ասեցի, որ Գագոն թույն պլան  ա տվել, բայց տենց էլ հարմար չեղավ, որ փորձենք:
-Հիշում եմ, հետո՞:
-Հետո էն, իմ ոսկեզօծ ախպեր, որ էտ աբրանքը մինչև հիմա մեքենայի մեջն ա:
Արագ քայլերով գնաց դուրս, ու մի քիչ հետո՝ ձեռքում սև պակետ պահած վերադարձավ:
Կարոն ուշադիր նայեց պակետին ու հարցրեց.
-Էտ ի՞նչ ա, որ
- Վոլտեր Վայթի կողմից պատրաստված կապույտ մետանֆիտամին:
-Լավ, լուրջ:
-Սովորական՝ բայց ըստ Գագի՝ շատ լավ պատրաստված քոլ:
-Դե հանի,տենանք ինչ ենք անում,  լուցկի ո՞ւնես, թե՞ գնամ բերեմ:
-Կա, կա, ապեր, հանգիստ տեղդ նստի:
Արմենը շատ նուրբ կերպով պակետից հանեց սիգարետը, ձեռքի երկու մատներով փորձեց հարթեցնել սիգարետի ծալքերը, հետո սիգարետը բարձր պահեց ու մի քանի անգամ կտցրեց սիգարետի գլխին:
-Վերցրու ապեր, սկզբից դու, հետո ես, տես հա, չափը չանցնես:
Կարոն զգուշությամբ վերցրեց սիգարետը, նույնպիսի զգուշությամբ դրեց բերանին, ու լուցկով կպցրեց: Կանեփը շատ չոր լինելու պատճառով միանգամից վառվեց ու Կարոն սկսեց անուշաբույր ծուխը ներծծել թոքեր: Մի քանի անգամ քաշեց, կուլ տվեց, հետո արտաշնչեց:
-Ապեր պրծար արդեն, հլը ֆռա:
Կարոն վերջնական մի հատ էլ փստցրեց ու հորիզոնական դիրքով սիգարետը փոխանցեց Արմենին: Արմենը վերցրեց ու ձեռքի ռիթմիկ շարժումներով  սկսեց ջուր հանել ջրհորից (քաշեց): Մի քանի րոպե հետո, Արմենն արդեն բիչոկն էր ծամծմում:
-Հըն ապե, բան ասե՞ց, -  փորձեց ուրախ տոնով հարցնել Կարոն:
-Հա, ազիզ, ականջիս քնքո՜ւշ եդեմական ելևէջներ շշնջաց:
- Իսկ ինձ համարյա բան չասեց: 
Մութն արդեն պատել էր ամբողջ սենյակը, և գրեթե ոչինչ չէր երևում:  Որոշ ժամանակ լուռ մնալուց հետո  Կարոն հարցրեց.
-Արթուրենք երբ պիտի գան Ռուսաստանից, է՞ս շաբաթ, թե՞ մյուս:
-Ամսի 15-ի յաները ինչքան հիշում եմ, սպասի կոնկրետ ասեմ, - գրպանները ման գալով պատասխանեց Արմենը:
-Հեռախոսս ուր դրի արա:
-Հլը սեղանին նայի:
-Արմենը պառկած տեղից կանգնեց, մոտեցավ սեղանին, ու ձեռքերով շոշափեց սեղանի մակերևույթը:
-Ստեղ էլ չկա:
-Կարող ա՞ վեշերի մեջ ես թողել:
Շտապ քայլերով մոտեցավ իրերին ու սկսեց քրքրել.
-Վայ հորս արև, ստեղ էլ չի, 
- Իսկ ավտոյ մե՞ջ:
Արմենը վազելով դուրս գնաց: Կարոն բութ հայացքով նայում էր առաստաղին, հետո հայացքը թեքեց պատուհանին: Հանկարծ Կարոյին թվաց, թե  լուսնի շողերը պատուհանից տարածվեցին ներս ու նուրբ քայլերով մոտենում են իր ննջատեղին: Կարոյին այդ տեսարանը թախիծ առաջացրեց, ու նա գլուխը վերմակով ծածկեց:
-Ավտոյի մեջ էլ չկա:
-Ի՞նչ,- վերմակի տակից գոռաց Կարոն:
-Ասում եմ, մեքենայի մեջ էլ չկա,-դռան մոտից հուզվելով պատասխանեց Արմենը:
-Կարող ա՞ հետդ չես բերել:
-Ո՞նց չեմ բերել. ավտոյի միջից ես տուն եմ զանգել:
-Որ էկանք  ստեղ, դու մեքենան կանգնացրիր,  միանգամից էկար դոմի՞կ:
-Չե, զուգարան մտա, նոր:
-Արա կարող ա այֆոնդ քցել ես զուգարանի ծակը՞ , - քմծիծաղով հարցրեց Կարոն:
-Կարող ա, գիտես, ախպոր պես, արի էթանք նավսյակի ընդեղ էլ նայենք:
Կարոն դուրս եկավ ննջատեղից, հագավ չսթերը, ու երկուսով գնացին զուգարան: Զուգարանը տնակից մոտ քսան մետր հեռավորության վրա էր գտնվում: Երբ հասան, Արմենը անցավ զուգարանի ծակի մյուս կողմը, իսկ Կարոն դռան մոտից իր հեռախոսի լույսը քցեց  ծակի խորքերը:
-Արա, բայց ոնց ես կարայ հեռախոսս քցեի զուգարանի ծակը,- հուզվելով խոսեց Արմենը:
- Հլը սպասի:
-Ի՞նչ:
-Էն անկյունի վրա ինչ-որ մի բան ա երևում:
Արմենը՝ չնայած հատակի կեղտոտությանը, չոքեց, ու ուշադիր նայեց լույսի կողմը:
-Հան տենանք ի՞նչ ա:
-Հոպ հլը, քոնն ա, դու էլ հանի:
Արմենը ձեռքը քշտեց մինչև ուսը ու մտցրեց ծակը, երրորդ փորձից նոր կարողացավ բռնել իրը ու զգուշությամբ դուրս հանեց:
-Թռի մի շիշ ջուր բեր, տենանք ինչ ա:
Կարոն վազեց տնակ ու կոկակոլայի շշով ջուր բերեց: Արմենը Կարոյի ձեռքից ջուրը վերցրեց ու շփեց անծանոթ իրի վրա:
-Էս ինչ ա՞, -աչքերը չռած հարցրեց Արմենը:
-Էս Հայաստանն ա, պապական Հայաստանը, հիշում եմ, հերս պատմում էր, որ 92 թվ-ից էս քաքի մեջն ա,-պատասխանեց Կարոն՝ իր արտահայտած խոսքերից զարմացած: 
-Ի՞նչ Հայաստան, յոլկի-պալկի, ես այֆոնս եմ ուզում:
- Հմմ... ամենայն հավանականությամբ դու կորցրեցիր հեռախոսդ, բայց, զաթո մենք Հայաստանին քաքից հանինք:
-Խու** ա Հայաստանը, ինձ այֆոնս էր պետք:
Արմենը երկու մատով վերցրեց Հայաստանը, քֆրտելով նորից հետ շպրտեց: Ծակից, արդեն,  ծանոթ ձայն լսվեց: Հայաստանը մի քիչ մնաց քաքի վրա, իսկ հետո դանդաղ սուզվեց դեպի կեղտի խորքերը:

----------

Sambitbaba (07.07.2014), Աթեիստ (06.07.2014), Արէա (06.07.2014), Նաիրուհի (10.07.2014), Շինարար (06.07.2014), Ռուֆուս (07.07.2014), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (09.07.2014)

----------


## ivy

Տարբերակ 4.

*Ծաղիկներ*
(մի հողագործի օրագրից)

Ձյուն է գալիս։ Փաթիլներն իջնում են վերևից, պտույտ գործում, կանգ են առնում մի պահ, հետո նորից շարունակում են իրենց ճանապարհորդությունը ու հեզիկ նստում հողին։ Ես նայում եմ պատուհանից դուրս ու մտածում՝ «Ցուրտ է դրսում. մի՞թե փաթիլները չեն մրսում»։
Հագնում եմ ձեռնոցներս ու դուրս գալիս տնից։ Քայլում եմ նորաթևիկ փաթիլների միջով ու զգում եմ՝ ինչպես են նրանք համբուրում երեսս։ Նստում են ունքերիս, կոպերիս, այտերիս, մի պահ ջերմանում ու ջերմացնում են ինձ ու հետո հալվում, անէանում։
Ես միշտ սիրել եմ ձյունը։ Երբ ձյուն է գալիս, հողը հանգստանում է։ Ձյունաթևիկ վերմակով ծածկում է իրեն ու լուռ անրջում սպիտակ երազներ։ Բայց ձյան հետ մեկտեղ ննջում է հույսը՝ այն փոքրիկ հույսը, որ դեռ ինչ-որ տեղ ծաղիկներ կտեսնես։
Փակում եմ աչքերս ու իմ շուրջ բոլորը ծաղիկներ եմ տեսնում։ Տեսնում եմ նրանց նույնքան պարզ ու հստակ, ինչպես ճյան սպիտակ փաթիլներին էի տեսնում քիչ առաջ։ Ես կանգնած եմ ծաղիկների դիմաց ու կախարդված նայում եմ նրանց լուսազգեստիկ թերթիկներին։ Սպիտակ եմ նրանք ու լուսավոր առաջին ձյան փաթիլների պես։ Լսում եմ, թե ինչպես են նրանք իրար փոքրիկ գաղտնիքներ շշնջում ու հանկարծ…
Ու հանկարծ քամու սառը շունչն եմ զգում երեսիս ու հասկանում եմ, որ երբ բացեմ աչքերս՝ ծաղիկները կանէանան։ Շարունակում եմ աչքերս փակ քայլել առաջ՝ անուրջներիս բույրը շնչելով, ու հանկարծ…
Բա՜խ… ա՜խ… Անսպասելի հարվածից բացվում են աչքերս ու դիմացս տեսնում եմ հաստաբուն մի ծառ։ Ժպում եմ ակամա։ Ա՛յ, թե ուր է առաջնորդում ճանապարհը, երբ քայլում ես աչքերդ փակ։ 
Նստում եմ ծառի տակ, մեջքս դեմ եմ անում ծառի բնին ու նայում վերևից ցած իջնող փաթիլներին։ Նրանք իջնում են հուշիկ-հուշիկ՝ լուռ ու դանդաղ, կարծես թե երկար բացակայությունից հետո վերադառնում են տուն ու գտնում իրենց հանգիստը, կարծես թե նրանց ճանապարհորդությունը ավարտվում է այնտեղ, որտեղ սկսվում է հողը։
Ինձ միշտ զարմացրել է հողն իր բյուրածին ու ներամփոփ գաղտնիքներով։ Նա իր ընդերքում սերմեր է թաքցնում՝ բազում սերմիկներ, որ դեռ չեն տեսել լույսն արեգակի, դեռ չեն ճաշակել համը պաղ ջրի ու չեն զգացել շնչիկը քամու։ Օ՜, փոքրիկ սերմիկներ, ճեզ դեռ ինչե՜ր են սպասվում՝ խորհուրդներով լի այս աշխարհում։ 
Ես նորից եմ փակում աչքերս ու մտովի վերադառնում ծաղիկների մոտ։ Ահա, ես կանգնած եմ նրանց դիմաց, ահա, դեմքս մոտենում, մոտենում, ահա, հպվում եմ նրանց լուսանցիկ թերթիկներին ու շնչում նրանց լուսասփյուռ բույրը…
Նորից սառը քամի եմ զգում երեսիս ու բացում աչքերս։ Գալիս ու անցնում են ծաղիկները, ծաղկում ու մի օր՝ հեռանում։ Հողից ծնվում ու հողին եմ վերադառնում։ Բայց նրանց գեղեցկությունն ու բուրմունքը ու՞ր են գնում արդյոք։
Բացում եմ աչքերս ու ճյուղերի արանքից նայում եմ երկնքին։ Բաց մոխրագույն է երկինքը՝ ո՛չ ամպ, ո՛չ արև, իսկ ձյունը դեռ իջնում է դանդաղ, իջնում ու նստում է հողին։
Վեր եմ կենում տեղիցս, որ նորից քայլեմ առաջ։ Բայց գնալուցս առաջ մի պահ շուռ եմ գալիս դեպի ծառը, շոյում նրա հաստ բունը ու ժպտում նրան։ «Դու ինձ ցավ պատձառեցիր, երբ ես քայլում էի աչքերս փակ, բայց նաև նեցուկ եղար ու հենարան»։ Հանում եմ ձեռնոցներս, մատերով զգում եմ նրա կնճռոտած դարամյա կեղևը, հետո լուռ շուռ եմ գալիս ու շարունակում ճանապարհս։
Ու՞ր եմ գնում այսպես։ Ի՞նչ եմ փնտրում արդյոք։ Հիշողությանս մեջ առկայծում է վաղուց կարդացված ու մոռացված ինչ-որ բանաստեղծության առաջին երկտողը։

   Ու՞ր գնացին ծաղիկները.
   Սու՜ս, քնած են հողի տակ…

Ու հանկարծ կտրուկ կանգ եմ առնում, ասես կայծակնահար եղած լինեմ։ Փորձում եմ զգալ սրտիս զարկերը ու հասկանալ ինքս ինձ։ Մի՞թե ես ծաղիկներ եմ փնտրում։ Մի՞թե իմ հոգին չի ուզում հավատալ, որ հիմա ձմեռ է։
Շուռ եմ գալիս ու վերադառնում ետ։ Քայլում եմ ետ տուն ու զգում եմ ինչպես է իմ ամեն քայլի հետ հոգիս ընդվզում ու լուռ արտասվում նեղացած մանկիկի նման։ Ի՞նչ կարող եմ ես անել։ Ինչպե՞ս համոզեն նրան, որ հիմա ձմեռ է, որ ծաղիկները հեռացել են…
Քայլում եմ գլուխս կախ ու հանկարծ ինչ-որ ծանոթ ու թախծոտ մեղեդու հնչյուններ են հասնում ականջիս։ Ճըռթ, ճըռթ…
Կանգ եմ առնում ու ականջ դնում, բայց ոչ մի ձայն։ Շարունակում եմ քայլել ու նորից լսվում է նույն թախծալուր մեղեդին։  Ճըռթ, ճըռթ…
Ու հանկարծ գիտակցությանս է հասնում աղբյուրն այս առեղծվածի ու ես չեմ կարողանում զսպել ծիծաղս։ Չէ՞ որ այդ ձյունն է արձագանքում իմ ամեն քայլին։ Ճըռթ, ճըռթ…
Փակում եմ աչքերս ու փորձում եմ հասկանալ, թե ինչը դրդեց ինձ տնից դուրս գալու ու առաջ քայլելու։ Ես նայում էի պատուհանից դուրս ու տեսնում էի, թե ինչպես էին ձյան սպիտակ փաթիլներն իջնում երկնքից ու հուշիկ-հուշիկ նստում հողին։
Իմ մարմինը ծնունդ է առել հողից ու մի օր հողին կվերադառնա։ Բայց իմ մեջ կա նաև ինչ-որ մի զգացմունք, որ ձգտում է ծաղիկներին, ապրում է նրանց պատկերով, շնչում է նրանց բույրը ու ամենուր փնտրում նրանց։
Երեսիս նորից սառը քամի եմ զգում ու բացում եմ աչքերս, և, օ՜ զարմանք, դիմացս մարդկային ոտնահետքեր եմ տեսնում։ Միթե՞ հնարավոր է այդ։ Ձմռան օրով ծաղիկների ներկայությունն ինձ ավելի հավանական կթվա, քան իմ նմանակի ներկայությունն այս վաղուց լքված ու մոռացված կղզում։ Ծնկի եմ իջնում, ձեռքերս դողալով մոտենում են հետքերին ու…
Ու այլևս չեմ կարողանում զսպել արցունքներս։ Արմատախիլ եղած ծառի նման ընկնում եմ ձյան սպիտակ վերմակի վրա ու հեկեկում։
Ես տեսա հետքեր ու նույն ակնթարթին հույսի մի շող վառվեց իմ ներսում՝ հանդիպելու իմ նմանակներին, տեսնելու նրանց, գրկելու նրանց… Բայց, ավա՜ղ… այն, ինչ տեսա ես ձյան սպիտակ վերմակի վրա իմ իսկ ոտնահետքերն էին։ Չէ՞ որ ես ետ եմ դառնում տուն իմ՝ իսկ թողած հետքերի ճանապարհով։
Լուռ կանգնում եմ հետքերիցս մեկի դիմաց ու, արդեն որերորդ անգամ իմ կյանքում, փորձում եմ հասկանալ, թե ես իսկապե՞ս գոյություն ունեմ, թե՞ մի հորինված երազ եմ։ 
Իմ հետքերով սպիտակ ձյան վրա ես սև վերքեր եմ թողել՝ առանց գիտակցելու՝ ինչ եմ անում։ Այլևս առաջ չեմ քայլելու։ Կմնամ այստեղ։ Թող իջնի ձյունը վերևից ու ես լուռ հանգչեմ ձյան սպիտակ վերմակի ներքո։ Թող ավարտվի երազն այս հորինված կամ իրական։
Որքան ժամանակ է անցնում՝ չգիտեմ։ Ես անշարժ պառկած եմ ձյան վրա ու զգում եմ, որ կամաց-կամաց փակվում են աչքերս։ Երբ նրանք փակվեն ամբողջովին, էլ երբեք չեն բացվելու։ Մնաս բարով, ձմեռ։ Մնաս բարով, աշխարհ։ 
Մի վերջին անգամ երկարում եմ ձեռքս ձյան սպիտակ վերմակը շոյելու, և, օ՜ հրաշք, իմ ամբողջ էությունն հանկարծ լցվում է լույսով։ Չհասկանալով արդյոք բա՞ց են աչքերս, թե՞ փակ, ես իմ դիմաց նոր ծնվող ծաղիկներ եմ տեսնում։ Ահա՛ նրանք։ Ահա մեկնում եմ ձեռքս և զգուշորեն շոյում ձյան միջից գլխիկները նոր հանած հրաշք ծաղիկներին։ Արդյոք ծաղիկները իսկապե՞ս գոյություն ունեն, թե՞ հոգնած աչքերիս վերջին պատրանք են լոկ։ Արդյոք ես ինքս գոյություն ունե՞մ։ Արդյոք ե՞ս եմ ծաղիկներին հորինել, թե՞ ծաղիկները՝ ինձ, ես չգիտեմ։ 
Այլևս չհասկանալով ոչինչ, տարբերություն չտեսնելով իմ և ծաղիկների գոյության միջև, չհասկանալով անգամ արդյոք ե՞ս եմ ծաղիկներին շոյում, թե՞ ծաղիկները՝ ինձ, ես զգում եմ, թե ինչպես է իմ ներսում ինչ-որ բան ծաղկում՝ նոր-նոր ծնվող այս ձնծաղիկների պես:

----------

Sambitbaba (07.07.2014), Արևանուռ (07.07.2014), Նոյեմ (11.07.2014), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (09.07.2014)

----------


## ivy

Տարբերակ 5.

*Լիլիթ*
(Շումերական լեգենդի հիման վրա)

Այն ժամանակներում դեռևս աստղերն էլ չէին ծնվել: Աստվածներից շատերն էլ դեռևս չկային: Տիեզերքը դեռ նման էր ամայի տափաստանի, և ամեն մի արարում նոր պիտի սկսվեր:

Բայց կար արդեն Արեգակը, մեր Ամենահայր Րան: Կար Երկիր մոլորակն էլ` Ամենամայր Հայան: Չկային ազգություններ, չկային մեծ քաղաքներ: Եվ մարդկանցից ավելի շատ` հրեշտակներ էին ապրում Երկրագնդի վրա:

Հայային օգնական էր հարկավոր, որ ղեկավարի երկիրը, որ օգնի Երկրագնդին դառնալ ծաղկուն այգի: Նա տարվեց այդ մտքով, այդ մտքով հղիացավ: Եվ երբ եկավ ժամանակը, երբ Հայան ծանրացավ, Ատլեն-սարը տատանվեց-շարժվեց և ճեղքվեց: Ճեղքից դուրս ժայթքեց սարի հրավառ արյունը, և այդպես Մայր Հայան ծնեց իր սիրելի դուստր Լիլիթին:

Ամբողջ երկիրը շուրջբոլոր այրվեց, իսկ գազաններն ու մարդիկ հրին զոհ դարձան: Հրեշտակներից էլ, ով փախավ` փրկվեց, - իսկ ով չհասցրեց` գոլորշիացավ…

Երբ Լիլիթն իր աչքերը բացեց ու տեսավ, թե ինչպես է իր ծնունդը մոխրացրել ամեն ինչ, - նա երկար-երկար լացեց, և Լիլիթի արցունքները հորդառատ անձրևի էին նման: Բայց քանի որ Լիլիթն աշխարհ էր եկել, որպեսզի կյանք տա ամենին, նրա արցունքները դարձան գետեր: Ուր ոտք էր դնում Լիլիթը, նրա ոտնահետքերին ծաղիկներ էին աճում: Եվ ուր նստում էր Լիլիթը, այնտեղ ծառեր էին բուսնում:

Եվ այդպես, Ատլեն-երկիրը դարձավ համայն այգի: Բազում գազաններ եկան և տուն գտան այգում: Նաև մարդիկ եկան այդ դրախտում ապրելու և իրենց ընտանիքները հիմնեցին: Իսկ Լիլիթը սովորեցրեց նրանց հողագործությանը, հաց տվեց նրանց, տվեց գարեջուր: Լիլիթը երջանիկ էր. բարգավաճում էր Ատլենստանը, մարդիկ ուրախ ու բարեկեցիկ կյանք էին վարում:

Մի անգամ աստվածներն իջան Երկիր Ատլեն: Մեծ Իշխանն աստվածների տեսավ գեղեցկուհի Լիլիթին և կրքով համակվեց: Սկսեց հետապնդել նրան, փորձեց տիրանալ: Բայց Լիլիթը մերժեց նրան: Մեծ Իշխանը մերժված չարացավ, բռնեց երկու առյուծ և սպանեց նրանց:

Շատ տխրեց Լիլիթն այն առյուծների համար: Որոնեց ու գտավ սիրելի առյուծներին: Ծնկաչոք նստեց նրանց կողքին, գրկեց նրանց գլուխներն ու լաց եղավ երկար: Լաց եղավ այնքան, որ նրա արցունքներն ամբողջովին թրջեցին առյուծներին: Լվացին, մաքրեցին-տարան թափված արյունը, և Լիլիթի արցունքներից առյուծները կենդանացան: Երբ ոտքի կանգնեցին առյուծները, պարզվեց, որ նրանց մարմինները միաձուլվել են: Այժմ կար մեկ առյուծ, որն ուներ երկու գլուխ, վեց ամուր թաթեր, և հզոր մի պոչ, երկսայրի վերջավորությամբ: Այս Արարագատ Առյուծը Լիլիթի հավերժական ուղեիցն ու ընկերը դարձավ:

Ավելի զայրացավ Մեծ Իշխանը և նորից սկսեց հետապնդել Լիլիթին: Բայց Լիլիթը թռչուն դարձավ և թռավ-փախավ Իշխանից: Եվ խելակորույս Իշխանը սկսեց սպանել բոլոր թռչուններին: Շատ տխրեց Լիլիթը Մեծ Իշխանի չարության պատճառով, շատ տխրեց թռչունների անարդար մահվան համար, և, զայրանալով ինքն էլ անսահման, որոշեց վրեժխնդիր լինել: Գնաց, գտավ Լույսի և Մթի տիրակալ մեծահզոր Ուրոբորոս Օձին, և պառկեց նրա հետ: Իսկ շուտով ծանրացավ և մի զավակ ծնեց, որը տարբերվում էր մինչ այդ լույս աշխարհ եկած ամենից: Երեխան ուներ վեց ձեռք, ուներ օձի երկար պոչ, ու նաև հսկայական ուժ ուներ: Լիլիթն իր զավակին անվանեց Մարիլիթ, և Մարիլիթը հարձակվեց Մեծ Իշխանի վրա:

Երկար-երկար կռվեցին Մեծ Իշխանն ու Մարիլիթը, գիշեր ու ցերեկ, գիշեր-գիշերվա հետևից, ցերեկ-ցերեկվա հետևից: Բայց ոչ ոք չէր կարողանում այդ կռվում հաղթել: Տեսնելով այդ, Լիլիթը գնաց, նորից պառկեց Ուրոբորոս Օձի հետ և մի նոր Մարիլիթ ծնեց: Հետո` էլի մեկը, հետո` էլի մեկը, և այդպես երկու հարյուր տասնվեց մարիլիթներ ծնվեցին: Տեսնելով մարիլիթների այդքան մեծ քանակությունը, Մեծ Իշխանը սարսափած փախավ մարտի դաշտից և Ատլեն-երկրի բնակիչները հանգիստ շունչ քաշեցին: Մարիլիթները մարդկանց հետ սկսեցին մշակել հողը, մարիլիթները պաշտպանն էին Ատլեն-երկրի մարդկանց: Եվ բարջավաճում էր Ատլեն-երկիրը, Հայայի դուստր Լիլիթի երկիրը:

Բայց Մեծ Իշխանը որոշել էր վրեժխնդիր լինել: Եվ, քանի որ Լիլիթը մերժեց նրա սերը, նա անիծեց Լիլիթին երբեք սեր չունենալ: Այսպես անիծեց նա. “Դու՛, ապերախտ Լիլիթ, որ սերս մերժեցիր: Դու՛, որ կյանք ես տալիս ամենին Երկրի վրա: Թող այսուհետև դու սեր չտեսնե՛ս: Ում որ համբուրես, նա կմահանա՛: Եվ այսուհետև, քո արցունքները միշտ կյանք կբերեն, իսկ համբույրներդ միշտ կսփռեն մա՛հ”:

Մեծ Իշխանն Անիծեց Ատլեն-սարն էլ, անիծեց նրա հողերը, որպեսզի այդ հողերն այլևս բերք չտան: Եվ ամեն ինչ չորացավ այնտեղ, բոլոր այգիները, ծաղիկները, ծառերն անեծքից չորացան: Որ կողմ նայեիր, ամենուր ամայություն էր, գազաններն ապարդյուն կերակուր էին փնտրում: Մարդիկ էլ ծարավ էին, աղբյուրները ցամաքել էին, և Լիլիթի արցունքներն էլ այլևս չէին օգնում:

Բարկացավ Ատլեն-սարն այդ անեծքի պատճառով, սկսեցին տատանվել սարն ու հողերը: Գոռում էր, արյուն էր ժայթքում վրդովված Ատլեն-սարը, և նրա հրավառ արյունն այրեց ամբողջ Ատլեն-երկիրը:
Վախեցավ շատ իր երկրի համար Լիլիթը, դարձավ մեծ թռչուն, ճանկեց Արարագատ առյուծին, առյուծն իր մեջքին վերցրեց մարդիկ, որքան կարող էր և նրանք օդ բարձրացան: Երկու հարյուր տասնյոթ մարիլիթներն էլ իրենց վեց ձեռքերն առան մարդիկ, որքան կարող էին, իրենց մեջքերին տարան մարդիկ, որքան կարող էին, և իրենց մորը հետևեցին:

Շատ զայրացավ Ատլեն-սարի վրա Հայա Ամենամայրը, զայրացավ որ սա անտուն թողեց սիրելի դուստր Լիլիթին: Մեծ երկրաշարժ սարքեց Ամենամայր Հայան, Ատլեն-սարն ավերեց, հողին հավասարեցրեց: Բայց դա էլ չհանդարտեց Աշխարհի Մոր զայրույթը, և նա որոշեց դավաճան սարի մասին հիշողությունն անգամ ջնջել Երկրի երեսից: Հավաքեց Հայան Երկրի օվկիանոսները, կանչեց Հայան Երկնքի բոլոր ջրերին և մի հզոր ջրհեղեղ սարքեց: 

Ջրերը ծածկեցին ամբողջ Երկրագունդը, և օրեր ու տարիներ ցամաքը մնաց ջրի տակ: Այնպես որ, երկար թռչում էին ամենուր Լիլիթն ու մարիլիթները, և ոչ մի տեղ չէին գտնում իջնելու համար: Մարդիկ չդիմացան սովին և հոգնությանը` զոհվեցին-գնացին: Ավելի ուշ մարիլիթներն էլ սպառեցին իրենց ուժերը և մեկը մյուսի հետևից ջրերին կուլ գնացին: Միայն Լիլիթն էր, որ հզոր սիրով լցված, պահպանեց Արարագատին, պահեց իր ճանկերում: Իսկ առյուծն էլ մեծ սիրով պահպանեց մարդկանց, ում կրում էր մեջքին, և անվերջ այդ մարդկանց իր կաթով էր սնուցում: 

Եվ այսպես, Լիլիթը թռչում էր արևմուտք և արևելք, Լիլիթը թռչում էր հյուսիս և հարավ այնքան, մինչև վերջապես ջրերը հետ քաշվեցին, Լիլիթը գտավ ցամաք և ցած դրեց Արարագատին ու մարդկանց:

Խորինս հոգնած Լիլիթը թեք ընկավ բլրին, որ քիչ հանգստանա և քուն մտավ երկար: Ու քնի մեջ նա ողբում էր իր սիրելի տան կորուստը, և լալիս էր անգիտակցաբար: Արցունքները հոսեցին բլրի երկու կողմից ցած, դարձան երկու գետ, որոնք շրջանցեցին հողի մի մեծ կտոր երկու կողմերից, հետո մեկմեկու ձուլվեցին և գրկախառնված, միասին հոսեցին դեպի հեռու օվկիանոս: Մարդիկ կամաց-կամաց սկսեցին մշակել երկու գետերի մեջ ընկած հողերը, աճեցրեին հացահատիկ, տնկեցին մեծ այգիներ, քարերից սարքեցին տներ և բերդեր: Շուտով բոլորն արդեն առողջ էին նորից, հողն էլ լավ բերք էր տալիս, և երկիրը հարստացավ ու հայտնի դարձավ այնքան, որ հեռու երկրներից բազում առևտրականներ Միջագետք էին գալիս առևտրի համար:

Վերջապես այս նոր երկրի մասին լուրերը Մեծ Իշխանին էլ հասան: Նա ուղարկեց իր մարդուն, որպեսզի սա գաղտնի իմանա, թե ինչ նոր երկիր է Միջագետքը և ով է այդ երկրի տերը: Բայց Լիլիթը բռնեց լրտեսին և կերակրեց իր առյուծին: Մեծ Իշխանն ուղարկեց բանակ, բայց առյուծն ու մարդիկ ջարդեցին այդ բանակը: Վերջապես Մեծ Իշխանն ինքը գնաց Միջագետք: Եվ երբ տեսավ երկրի գեղատեսիլ այգիները, երբ տեսավ երջանիկ մարդկանց, երբ տեսավ բլրին կանգնած պահապան Արարագատին, վերջապես հասկացավ, թե ով է այդ երկրի տերը, և Լիլիթի հանդեպ սերն ու ատելությունը բռնկվեցին նոր ուժով:

Անճանաչելի մնալու համար, Մեծ Իշխանը կնոջ զգեստ հագավ և գնաց Լիլիթի տաճարը: Մարդիկ չճանաչեցին նրան, բայց առյուծը երկգլխանի, պահապան Արարագատը, հոտից ճանաչեց Իշխանին և Լիլիթին զգուշացրեց: Լիլիթը որոշեց չբացահայտել Մեծ Իշխանին, որոշեց ձևանալ, թե չեն ճանաչել նրան, բայց որոշեց նրա գլխին մի լավ խաղ խաղալ: Նա կարգադրեց մոթրել երեսուն և վեց կենդանիներ, պատրաստեց նվերներով լիքը երեսուն և վեց արծաթե սկուտեղներ, կանչեց երեսուն և վեց երիտասարդներ, և վերջապես, երբ նախապատրաստություններն ավարտված էին, մեծաքանակ հյուրերի հրավիրեց խնջույքի: 

Ամբողջ երկրից հավաքվեցին պատվարժան հյուրերը, երկար սեղանների շուրջ տեղ գրավեցին: Վերջապես ժամանեց զգեստափոխված Մեծ Իշխանն էլ: Բայց կանացի զգեստը չօգնեց. Լիլիթն իսկույն ճանաչեց նրան, բայց ցույց չտվեց այդ: Նա մոտեցավ, մեծ հարգանքով դիմավորեց նրան որպես պատվարժան հյուրի: Մեծ Իշխանն ընդունեց Լիլիթի հյուրասիրությունը, նստեց բոլորի առջև և մասնակցեց խնջույքին: Իսկ երբ բոլորն արդեն հագեցրեցին իրենց քաղցն ու ծարավը, Լիլիթը կանչել տվեց երեսուն և վեց երիտասարդներին:

Ներս մտան երիտասարդները, մեկը մեկից արժանի, բերեցին նվերներով լիքը երեսուն և վեց արծաթե սկուտեղները և ծնկաչոք եղան Մեծ Իշխանի առջև: Եվ Լիլիթն ասաց. “Իմ հարգարժան հյուր: Ընդունիր այս նվերները, որպես իմ հարգանքի նշան: Ինչպես նաև քոնն է այս երիտասարդներից մեկը: Ընտրիր յուրաքանչյուրին, ում կցանկանաս”: Իր հարգանքը ցուցաբերելու համար Մեծ Իշխանն ընտրեց երիտասարդներից մեկին: Լիլիթը տեղ ազատեց Իշխանի կողքին և նստեցրեց երիտասարդին: Իսկ նվերներով լի սկուտեղներն էլ բերեցին և ամբողջը շարեցին Մեծ Իշխանի առջև: Զարմացած Մեծ Իշխանն ընդունեց նվերեները և, երբ վերջապես խնջույքն ավարտվեց, - հարցրեց Լիլիթին. “Դու մի՞շտ ես այսքան մեծ նվերներ բաժանում անծանոթ հյուրերին”: “Ոչ, - պատասխանեց Լիլիթը: - Նվերներ ես տալիս եմ նրան միայն, ով ամուսնանում է”:

Հասկանալով, որ Լիլիթը ճանաչել է իրեն, այլայլված Մեծ Իշխանը պատռեց կանացի զգեստները, ձեռքն առավ սուրն ու դաշյունը և գոչեց. “Դու ինչու՞ ստիպեցիր ինձ ամուսնանալ այս տղամարդու հետ”: “Որպեսզի, - պատասխանեց Լիլիթը, - այլևս երբեք չփորձես ինձ հետ ամուսնանալ”:

Կատաղած Մեծ Իշխանը հարձակվեց Լիլիթի վրա: Նրանք կռվում էին երկար, քանզի Լիլիթն էլ շատ էր հզոր: Իսկ ամեն անգամ, երբ Մեծ Իշխանը սկսում էր ճնշել Լիլիթին, Լիլիթը թռչուն դառած փախչում էր նրանից:
Վերջապես Մեծ Իշխանը դադարեց իր կռիվը և հուսահատված ընկավ գետնին: Նա լալիս էր, նա խոսում էր իր սիրո մասին: Նա ասում էր, որ այլևս անկարող է Լիլիթից հեռանալ, և խնդրում էր Լիլիթին վերջ տալ իր կյանքին: 

Լիլիթը նույնպես հոգնել էր այդ անվերջ կռվից: Խղճահարված, նա մոտեցավ և նստեց անհույս հեկեկացող Իշխանի կողքին: Քնքշորեն շոյեց նրա մազերը, զգացված Մեծ Իշխանի այդքան երկարատև սիրոց իր հանդեպ: Եվ այդ պահին Լիլիթի սիրտն էլ բացվեց Մեծ Իշխանի մեծ սիրո առջև: Եվ Լիլիթը, համակված նոր, մեծ սիրով, ամուր գրկեց Մեծ Իշխանին և համբուրեց նրա շուրթերը: 

Կյանքը նորից եռաց Մեծ Իշխանի մեջ, երջանկությունը խեղդեց Մեծ Իշխանին: Մեծ Իշխանն էլ Լիլիթին իր գիրկն առավ, գոչեց. “Վերջապե՜ս”…

Եվ նույն պահին, դեռևս շուրթերը շուրթերին, Մեծ Իշխանի հայացքը սկսեց խամրել, թևերը կախվեցին, մարմինը ծանրացավ… Եվ սիրելի կնոջ գրկում Մեծ Իշխանը մահացավ:

Լիլիթը շատ լացեց Մեծ Իշխանի մասին: Ողողեց արցունքներով Մեծ Իշխանի մարմինը: Բայց արցունքները, որոնք ամեն ինչին կյանք էին տալիս, այդպես էլ չկարողացան վերակենդանացնել Մեծ Իշխանին: Սեփական անեծքի զոհը դարձավ Մեծ Իշխանը:

- - - - - - - - -

Երկար ժամանակ անց նորից սիրեց Լիլիթը: Բայց այս անգամ արդեն նա փախավ իր սիրոց: Նա երկար թափառում էր աշխարհով: Ոչ մի տեղ հանգիստ չէր գտնում: Ամենուր արցունքներով ողողում էր հողերը և ամենուր այգիներ ու պարտեզներ էին աճում: Եվ նրա միակ ուղեկիցն էր Արարագատը, պահապանը Լիլիթի:

Անվերջ թափառումներից հետո, մի տեղ նստեց Լիլիթը և որոշեց հանգստանալ: Այս տեղը պիտի նրա վերջին հանգրվանը դառնար, քանզի այլևս ուժ չուներ Լիլիթը փախչելու ինքն իրենից: Եվ թափեց այստեղ իր վերջին արցունքները Լիլիթը, Լիլիթը լաց եղավ այնքան, որ ցամաքեցին նրա արցունքները: Լիառատ գետ դարձան Լիլիթի վերջին արցունքները, և դրանից ավելի երկար գետ աշխարհում չկա: Իսկ Լիլիթի առջև նստել էր առյուծը` Արարագատը, և հայացքը չէր կտրում սիրելի տիրուհուց:

Վերջապես Լիլիթը դադարեց շնչել: Արարագատի առջև նստած էր Քարե Սֆինքսը` հայացքը դեպի հավերժություն: 

Լիլիթի վերջին շնչի հետ մեկտեղ Արարագատը երկու կես եղավ: Հիմա նորից արդեն այն երկու առյուծներն էին, ում կայնքի էր բերել Լիլիթն իր արցունքներով: Նրանք մի վերջին հայացք գցեին իրար վրա, քիչ հեռացան մեկմեկուց և նստեցին անշարժ, Լիլիթի առջև: Եվ մինչև օրս նստած են այն երկու քարե Արարատ և Արագած առյուծները, հավերժական պահապանները Լիլիթի:


Ահա իրական պատմությունը, թե ինչու Լիլիթը փախավ Ադամից:

----------

Apsara (08.07.2014), Sambitbaba (07.07.2014), Smokie (07.07.2014), Աթեիստ (06.07.2014), Մուշու (06.07.2014), Նաիրուհի (10.07.2014), Շինարար (06.07.2014), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (09.07.2014)

----------


## ivy

Տարբերակ 6.

*Ժառանգը *  
 _Abyssus abyssum invocat._ 
-Ալլո...Դանիե՞լ,- հեկեկոց: Մազերս բիզբիզ կանգնեցին,-Մոնիկան է: Հայրդ մահամերձ է: Հեռախոսի միապաղաղ զնգոցից վեր եմ թռչում: 
-Ալլո,Դանիե՞լ,-ես փորձեցի հիշել, թե որտեղ եմ լսել նույն ձայնը,-Մոնիկան է՝քույրդ, ես ու Ջեքը քեզ հրավիրում ենք ճաշի: Ամսի վեցին,  «Ֆաթում» ռեստորանում:
Մոնիկայի հետ ծանոթացա անցած շաբաթ, էժանագին սրճարաններից մեկում: Նա հարբած, ընկած էր մի անկյունում: Չգիտեմ ինչը ստիպեց, որ օգնեմ նրան, բայց ես օգնեցի: Մայրս ուներ Մոնիկայի մանկության նկարներից : Պահում էր պայուսակում: Երիտասարդ աղջիկներ տեսնելուն պես զննում էր նրանց, համեմատում նկարի աղջնակի հետ : Եղել են դեպքեր, երբ նա ստիպելով տուն է բերել Մոնիկային նման աղջիկներին, պահել տանը, երբ  համոզվել է, որ նրանք Մոնիկան չեն, բառացիրոն վռնդել է: Հա՛, մոռացա նշեմ, որ մայրս առողջական խնդիրներ ունի: 
Դուռը թակեցին, ես համառորեն չէի ուզում բացել այն: Նյարդերս սկսեցին տեղի տալ: Խոհանոցից դանակ վերցրի, գազազած նետվեցի դուռը: Հայրս էր... Ես տեղավորեցի դանակը:
 -Բարև, Դան, քնա՞ծ էիր, ներիր, չէի կարող հետո գալ,-ես կանգնել էի դռան առաջ և փակում էի ճանապարհը,-հուսով եմ գաղտնիք չես պահում, կարո՞ղ եմ ներս գալ: 
-Հա, հա, իհարկե: 
Հետ քաշվեցի: Հայրս նստեց բազմոցին, ձեռքով նշան արեց, որ ես էլ նստեմ: Սկսեց խոսել ամենօրյա հոգսերի մասին, նրա ձայնը մի տեսակ ճռճռան էր և սարսափելի դանդաղ էր խոսում: 
-Դանի, չե՞ս կարոտել հորդ,-ես զարմացած նայեցի նրան : Նա ժպտաց. ամբողջ դեմքը կնճռոտվեց, և կնճիռների տակ ես չճանաչեցի նրա դեմքը,-հը՞ ,Դանի, ճիշտն ասա… 
-Պապ…
-Լավ-լավ, մի նյարդայնացիր, ես հիմա կսկսեմ,-ես նայեցի նրան և փորձեցի գուշակել ՝ ինչ պիտի ասի: 
- Քեզ երբեք էլ չհուզեց մորդ հիվանդությունը, թեև ես շատ փող ծախսեցի նրա առողջության վրա: 
Նա դադարեց խոսել: Վեր կացավ և շարժեց դեպի դուռը: Ես մի քանի վայրկյան հետո միայն նկատեցի դա: 
-Պա՛պ: 
Նա շրջվեց.
 -Արդեն գնու՞մ ես, ասելիքդ դա՞ էր: 
-Տղա ՛ս, զուգարան չի՞ կարելի : 
Նույնիսկ այդ րոպեին ես չմտածեցի մորս հիվանդության մասին: Իհարկե, ես մորս սիրում եմ, պարզապես նրա հիվանդությունը ինձ համար այնքան սովորական է, ինչքան, ասենք, հորս զուգարան գնալը: Մոռացա հարցնել հորս, նրան արդեն հրավիրե՞լ են ճաշին: Ես լսեցի զուգարանի ջրի ձայնը: Վերջապես հայրս եկավ, այս անգամ նստեց իմ ձախ կողքին: Ձեռքերից ջուր էր կաթում բազմոցին (նա խիստ հետևում էր հիգիենային և իմ սրբիչով սրբելը,ենթադրում եմ, նրան հակահիգիենիկ էր թվացել): 
- Բերանս չորացել է, ես ի վիճակի չեմ շարունակել խոսել,- նա խորամանկորեն ժպտաց: Գնացի խոհանոց, սկզբում դանակը տեղը դրեցի, հետո նորից դրի գրպանս:
 Հայրս ֆսսացնելով ներս քաշեց դեղնավուն հեղուկը:
 -Ես այլևս չեմ վճարի մորդ առողջության համար,- նա համարյա շշուկով ասաց դա,-նա արդեն ծեր է… 
Ձեռքս մեքենայորեն տարա, շոշափեցի դանակի սառը կոթը:
 Նա գնաց: Հանեցի դանակը. այն փայլեց եւ իսկույն խամրեց : Սահեցրի դաստակից դեպի ուսս, հաճելի դող զգացի: Դանակը խրվեց մաշկիս մեջ: Սկսեցի ծիծաղել ցավից կամ հաճույքից... Արթնացա հաճելի քնից եւ հայտնաբերեցի մորս` կողքիս նստած: Նա գունատ էր, դեմքը վախից ծամածռված էր, աչքերը կարմիր էին եւ մեծ: Ուզում էի հարցնել նրան, թե ինչպես է, բայց նա շրջվեց եւ դուրս եկավ սենյակից: Ես չկարողացա շարժվել, այլապես կվազեի նրա հետևից, կխնդրեի, որ մնա: Նա գնաց, եւ ես մենակ մնացի: Սկսեցի դողալ, սառնությունը տարածվեց մարմնովս մեկ: Ատամներս չխչխկում էին, մի քանի փորձից հետո գոռացի: Մոտեցան սպիտակ հագնված, անդեմք մարդիկ,ես չկարողացա պայքարել, ինձ թվաց արդեն մեռել եմ: 
Առավոտվա տաք արեւը ծակեց աչքերս: Ես արագ հագնվեցի եւ դուրս եկա տնից: Ռեստորանը հորս տան կողքին էր, ժամանակ կար, եւ ես որոշեցի այցելել: Եղանակը հաճելի էր, արդեն համարյա տան մոտ էի, երբ լսեցի ինչ-որ մարդկանց լացի ձայներ, նրանց մեջ տարբերվեց մորս ձայնը, որ ավելի շատ ոռնոցի էր նման: Երևաց մահվան սեւ թափորը: Ես շրջվեցի, փախա ինչքան կարող էի արագ, աչքերիցս տաք արցունքը թափվում էր գետնին:  
Բռնեցին:

----------

Nihil (10.07.2014), Sambitbaba (07.07.2014), Շինարար (06.07.2014), Վոլտերա (06.07.2014)

----------


## ivy

Տարբերակ 7.

*Ազատության օրերս*

Առաջին անգամ արթնացա ոչ իմ հայրական տանը և ոչ մայրիկիս ձայնից: Շուրջս՝ փոքր և հոտավետ ավտոբուսում, բացի վարորդից բոլորը դեռ քնած էին: Ուղևորվում էինք մեծ քաղաք՝ պայծառ ապագայի երազանքով և անհանգիստ սրտով: Մեր գյուղից ես առաջինն էի, որ ընդունվել էր համալսարան: Համալսարանական ավտոբուսը, որը հավաքում էր ուսանողներին, ծախսեց չպլանավորած մեկ շաբաթ ավելին՝ մեր գյուղը այցելեու համար: Հազարավոր տարիներ շարունակ մեր շրջանի մարդիկ ծնվում են առանց հոգու և հասունանալուն պես գնում են անտառ՝ հոգի ստանալու: Տղաները վերցնում են կենդանու, իսկ աղջիկները՝ թռչնի հոգի: Այդ պահից սկսած՝ մենք սկսում ենք հասկանալ անտառի լեզուն և շփվում ենք նրա բնակիչների հետ: 
Ես երազում էի գայլի հոգու մասին, բայց ստացա ընդամենը վարազինը: Հայրս ասում էր, որ ինձ դա էլ է շատ:
Իմ կյանքը փոխեց երկար սպիտակ մազերով և մորուքով, միշտ ամբողջությամբ մերկ, ժպտերես, սակավախոս մի մարդ, որը շրջում էր աշխարհով մեկ և սեր էր տարածում: Նա իր հետ քարշ էր տալիս մի մեծ սայլակ, որի մեջ անթիվ անհամար գրքեր կային: Հնարավոր չէր չսիրահարվել այդ անձի կերպարին:  Չնայած ծերուկի տեսքը մեզ համար սովորական չէր, բոլորս ջերմ ընդունեցինք նրան: Ամենաշատ ուշադրությունը նրանից հենց ես ստացա: Ընդամենը երկու ամսում բավական գիտելիք տվեց ինձ, սովորեցրեց, թե ինչպես կարող եմ քննություն հանձնել առանց համալսարան գնալու՝ հենց  իմ գյուղից: Եվ ահա ես այստեղ եմ՝ հոտավետ ավտոբուսում: 
Քաղաքի մուտքը մի հսկայական կամուրջ էր՝ զարդարված տարբեր գույների լամպերով: Անգամ ցերեկվա լույսին արևից պայծառ էին շողշողում, և այն տպավորությունն էր, որ մտնում ես դրախտ: Գնալով օդը ավելի էր շիկանում, իսկ իմ անհանգստությունը ավելի էր բարձրանում: Ասֆալտը շիկացած էր. հողը ասֆալտի տակից աղաչում էր, որ իրեն ազատություն տան: Փողոցի կողքը շարքով ու նույն հեռավորության վրա գտնվող ծառերը լաց էին լինում: Նրանց շուրջ մեկ քառակուսի մետր մակերեսի վրա գտնվող, գլուխները հավասարաչափ կտրված խոտերը ողբում էին. քաղաքը նման էր դժոխքի: Ավտոբուսը կանգնեց, պիտի իջնեինք, բայց ոտքերս ինձ չլսեցին: Երբեք նման զգացողություն չէի ունեցել, առաջ երբեք այսքան երկար անշարժ ու նույն դիրքով չէի մնացել, հավանաբար պատճառը դա էր: Մեզ տարան սնվելու: Մի կերպ հասա սեղանի մոտ: Ինչ-որ սև, կլոր բան մատուցեցին: Զարմացած հայացքս բռնացնելով՝ մի չաղլիկ հեգնեց.
-	Ձեր գյուղում կոտլետ է՞լ չեք տեսել: 
Կարճ ու բարձր ծիծաղից հետո նա մի հատ խռռացրեց և սուս մնաց: Ափսեի կողքը դրված դանակն ու պատառաքաղը վերցրեցի, մի կտոր կտրեցի և տարա բերանս: Խոզ էր… Գլուխս պտտվեց, ստամոքսահյութս սկսեց վերև բարձրանալ, ես վազեցի զուգարան: Վարազի հոգին այլևս չէր կարող զսպել իրեն: Ձեռքերումս մնացել էին համ դանակը, համ պատառաքաղը: Չգիտեմ, թե ինչ կատարվեց և ինչ արագությամբ, բայց չաղլիկ տղան, որ հետևիցս զուգարան էր եկել, պառկած էր հատակին՝ երեսը իր արյան մեջ թաթախված, իսկ նրա աչքերը գլորվել էին զուգարանակոնքի տակ: Արյան կաթիլները շատ կամաց ներծծվում էին անկյունում գտնվող ճաքաց սալիկի արանքից երևացող հողի մեջ, և հողին հասած ամեն կաթիլ ցնծություն մեջ էր գցում այնտեղ բնակվող արարածներին: 
«Հայրս ավելի իմաստուն գտնվեց, քան այն մերկ մարդը», - մտածում էի ես, երբ պատուհանը ջարդելով փախուստի էի դիմում: Հիշում եմ՝ նա ոչինչ չասաց, բայց ձեռքի շարժումով արգելեց վերցնել հավագածս իրերը, իսկ հայացքում կարդացի, որ երկար չեմ բացակայի մեր գյուղից: Ես քաղաք էի եկել առանց ոչնչի: Վազում էի շատ արագ, կարծես թե իմ հետևից կրակ էին վառել: Երբ հասա գյուղ, հայրս ինձ պատժեց՝ քառասուն օր զրկեց հացից և ջրից: 
Հիմա ես գիտեմ, որ ամեն մեկը պիտի ապրի այնտեղ, որտեղ ծնվել է, իսկ թվացյալ ազատությունը… ծուղրուղու՜…

----------

Enna Adoly (06.07.2014), Sambitbaba (07.07.2014), Շինարար (06.07.2014), Վոլտերա (09.07.2014)

----------


## ivy

Բոլորին հաճելի քննարկումներ  :Smile:

----------

Enna Adoly (06.07.2014), Աթեիստ (06.07.2014), Արէա (06.07.2014)

----------


## Smokie

Ուուու՜խ, էս ինչ կարճ են: :Yahoo:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մինչ Ռիփը գործերն էր տեղադրում, ես հասցրի կարդալ առաջինը: Գրմրեմ մի քիչ, գնամ գործերովս, հետո մյուսները կկարդամ:

*Գրական գործակալություն «X Factor»*

I hate X-Factor for murdering music (c) Passenger
Զգացվում ա, որ վերջին վայրկյանին գրված գործ ա: Լեզուն, տեսարանները շատ հավես էին, հեղինակն էլ աչքիս գրելու եքա փորձ ունի, բայց սյուժե չկար: Շըփ-թըփ հեղինակը վերջացրել, ուղարկել ա: Պոստմոդեռնիստական տրյուկներն էլ առանձնապես չէին ուտվում: Ես արդեն ենթադրում եմ, թե ով կարա լինի էս գործի հեղինակը:  :Think: 

Դեռ չգիտեմ՝ կքվեարկեմ, թե չէ: Բայց հույս ունեմ, որ ավելի լավ գործեր էլ կան:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Տարբերակ 1.
> 
> *Գրական գործակալություն «X Factor»*


 Ինձ դուր եկավ, հատկապես երկխոսությունները :Love: հավեսն էր:



> Տարբերակ 2.
> 
> *Անձրև*


Կախարդական բանի էի սպասում, կեսում ասացի հաստատ կքվեարկեմ, միտքը դուրս եկավ, իսկ վերջը  :Bad: 



> Տարբերակ 3.
> 
> Numb


 Ք**ը մի տեսակ շատ չէ՞ր :Unsure:

----------

Smokie (08.07.2014)

----------


## Enna Adoly

...

----------


## ivy

Որ վերջին գործերի հեղինակները չձանձրանան, մի երկուսդ էլ վերջին տարբերակներից սկսեք քննարկումները  :Smile:

----------

Enna Adoly (06.07.2014)

----------


## Smokie

*Գրական գործակալություն «X Factor»*


Լավն էր: Շատ կայֆ էր: :Hands Up:  Հավես ու հաճելի, դրական հեգնանքով լի: 

Սակուրա բառը չգիտեմ թե ինչու՞ ստիպեց կասկածել մի ակումբցու վրա, բայց ավելի լավ ա չասեմ: :Jpit:

----------

Enna Adoly (06.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Որ վերջին գործերի հեղինակները չձանձրանան, մի երկուսդ էլ վերջին տարբերակներից սկսեք քննարկումները


Ահա, ես տենց էլ անելու եմ  :Jpit:  Ուղղակի որ առաջինը կարդացի, դեռ մենակ էդ էիր դրել  :LOL: 




> *Գրական գործակալություն «X Factor»*
> 
> 
> Լավն էր: Շատ կայֆ էր: Հավես ու հաճելի, դրական հեգնանքով լի: 
> 
> Սակուրա բառը չգիտեմ թե ինչու՞ ստիպեց կասկածել մի ակումբցու վրա, բայց ավելի լավ ա չասեմ:


Ես մի ժամ մտածում էի՝ որտեղից ա էդ բառը ծանոթ: Հետո Մուրակամիի «Կաֆկան ծովափին» հերոսուհուն հիշեցի. անունը Սակուրա էր: Բայց չգիտեի, որ Սակուրան կարա ծաղկի էլ  :LOL:

----------

Enna Adoly (06.07.2014), ivy (06.07.2014)

----------


## ivy

> Ահա, ես տենց էլ անելու եմ  Ուղղակի որ առաջինը կարդացի, դեռ մենակ էդ էիր դրել


Ես էդ հատուկ քեզ համար էի գրել. գիտեի, որ մեջների ալտրուիստը դու ես  :Smile:

----------


## Freeman

> Լավն էր: Շատ կայֆ էր: Հավես ու հաճելի, դրական հեգնանքով լի: 
> 
> Սակուրա բառը չգիտեմ թե ինչու՞ ստիպեց կասկածել մի ակումբցու վրա, բայց ավելի լավ ա չասեմ:





> Ես մի ժամ մտածում էի՝ որտեղից ա էդ բառը ծանոթ: Հետո Մուրակամիի «Կաֆկան ծովափին» հերոսուհուն հիշեցի. անունը Սակուրա էր: Բայց չգիտեի, որ Սակուրան կարա ծաղկի էլ


:/

----------

Alphaone (08.07.2014), CactuSoul (06.07.2014), Enna Adoly (06.07.2014), ivy (06.07.2014), Rhayader (02.09.2014), Sambitbaba (08.07.2014), Smokie (06.07.2014), Աթեիստ (06.07.2014), Մուշու (06.07.2014), Նաիրուհի (10.07.2014), Շինարար (06.07.2014), Ռուֆուս (07.07.2014), Վոլտերա (09.07.2014)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> :/


Ինչ սիրուն ա

----------

Smokie (06.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ռուբ, ճապոնակա՞ն ա  :Jpit:

----------

Մուշու (06.07.2014)

----------


## ivy

Վիքի.




> A cherry blossom is the flower of any of several trees of genus Prunus, particularly the Japanese Cherry, Prunus serrulata, which is sometimes called sakura after the Japanese (桜 or 櫻; さくら).[1][2][3]

----------


## Freeman

> Ռուբ, ճապոնակա՞ն ա


Հա, սակուրա ա  :Jpit:

----------

Մուշու (06.07.2014)

----------


## Մուշու

> Հա, սակուրա ա


Ամենագեցեցիկ ծառը , սիրուն են շատ բալենու ծաղիկները )))

----------


## ivy

> Ամենագեցեցիկ ծառը , սիրուն են շատ դեղձենու ծաղիկները )))


Գրած ա՝ բալ, ինչ դեղձենի  :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ազատության օրերս*

Ես չգիտեմ՝ ինչից ա, որ ես ամեն գործի մեջ Մուրակամի եմ տեսնում  :LOL:  Սա էլ ահավոր հիշեցրեց «Կաֆկան ծովափին». թե՛ իրա արյունախառը կայֆերով, թե՛ ավտոբուսով ուրիշ քաղաք գնալով (ու Կաֆկան էլ էր ինչ-որ ավտոբուսի մեջ արթնանում), թե՛ հոր հետ ինչ-որ հարաբերություններով  :Jpit: 

Էս գործի մեջ ահագին հետաքրքիր գաղափարներ կային. թռչուն-կենդանու հոգի ընտրելու պահը, տկլոր բիձան, քաղաքի ու գյուղի հակադրությունը: Բայց հեղինակը բացարձակապես չի զարգացրել գաղափարները: Էլի շըփ-թըփ գրած գործ ա՝ առանց նորմալ սյուժեի: 

Որակի առումով առաջին գործին ո՛չ զիջում ա, ո՛չ գերազանցում:

----------

Վոլտերա (09.07.2014)

----------


## Մուշու

> Գրած ա՝ բալ, ինչ դեղձենի


Արդեն ուղղում էի ) ուշացա

----------


## Արէա

Առաջինը լավն ա, գրողն ինձ կկի առանձնակի դաժանությամբ  :Jpit: 
Համ հումորն ա տեղը ու սուր, համ ոճն ա մշակած ու սիրուն:
Քվեարկում եմ:

Երկրորդի հեղինակն էլ ա հմուտ ու գրագետ գրող, ուղղակի շատ ա ձգձգել, բայց ընդհանուր լավն ա:
Քվեարկում եմ:

Երրորդը, սկզբում առաջին անգամ ինչ-որ բան գրել փորձողի խզբզանքի էր նման: 
Վերջում հասկացա որ սարքած էր, ու լավ էր սարքած:
Ամեն դեպքում, շատ լավը չէր, չնայած հաջորդներից առանձնանում էր: 
Չեմ քվեարկի. բառացի կհայտնեմ շնորհակալությունս ))

Մնացած տարբերակների հեղինակները թող ինձ ներեն, բայց էդքան էլ լավը չէին:

Քվեարկում եմ առաջին ու երկրորդ տարբերակների օգտին:

Շնորհակալություն բոլորին ))

Հ.Գ. Հետո, եթե ժամանակ ունեցա, կաշխատեմ առանձին-առանձին անդրադառնալ տարբերակներին:

----------

ivy (06.07.2014), Sambitbaba (08.07.2014), Վոլտերա (09.07.2014)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Առաջինը լավն ա, գրողն ինձ կկի առանձնակի դաժանությամբ 
> Համ հումորն ա տեղը ու սուր, համ ոճն ա մշակած ու սիրուն:
> Քվեարկում եմ:
> 
> Երկրորդի հեղինակն էլ ա հմուտ ու գրագետ գրող, ուղղակի շատ ա ձգձգել, բայց ընդհանուր լավն ա:
> Քվեարկում եմ:
> 
> Երրորդը, սկզբում առաջին անգամ ինչ-որ բան գրել փորձողի խզբզանքի էր նման: 
> Վերջում հասկացա որ սարքած էր, ու լավ էր սարքած:
> ...


Վերջին գործերը միշտ տուժում են  :Sad:

----------


## ivy

> Վերջին գործերը միշտ տուժում են


Էննա ջան, էդպես չի. առնվազն երկու մցույթ եմ հիշում, որտեղ վերջին տարբերակն է հաղթել. մեկի դեպքում քսանչորս տարբերակ կար, ու վերջինը հաղթեց  :Wink: 
Ամեն ինչ գրելուց է կախված:
Բոլորն ուշադիր կարդում են:

----------

Apsara (08.07.2014), Աթեիստ (06.07.2014), Արէա (06.07.2014)

----------


## Արէա

> Վերջին գործերը միշտ տուժում են


Վերջինը կապ չունի Enna ջան:
Եթե լավը լինի, թեկուզ ամենավերջինը լինի, ինչի՞ պիտի տուժի:
Մանավանդ էս դեպքում երբ տարբերակները շատ չեն, ու երկար էլ չեն: Չես հոգնում մինչև վերջիններին հասնելը:

----------

ivy (06.07.2014)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Վերջինը կապ չունի Enna ջան:
> Եթե լավը լինի, թեկուզ ամենավերջինը լինի, ինչի՞ պիտի տուժի:
> Մանավանդ էս դեպքում երբ տարբերակները շատ չեն, ու երկար էլ չեն: Չես հոգնում մինչև վերջիններին հասնելը:


ես մեկնաբանելը ի նկատի ունեմ: Ստեղ ինձ համար էականը լավ խոսքեր լսելը չի, թերություններն իմանալը շատ կարևոր է, էդ նպատակով եմ ուղարկել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ես մեկնաբանելը ի նկատի ունեմ


Էլ մի բողոքի, ես վերջից եմ գրում  :Tongue:

----------

Enna Adoly (06.07.2014)

----------


## ivy

Հրեն Բյուրը վերջից է գալիս  :Smile: 
Համ էլ եղածը յոթ գործ է, բոլորին էլ արագ հերթ կհասնի:

----------

Enna Adoly (06.07.2014)

----------


## ivy

> ես մեկնաբանելը ի նկատի ունեմ: Ստեղ ինձ համար էականը լավ խոսքեր լսելը չի, թերություններն իմանալը շատ կարևոր է, էդ նպատակով եմ ուղարկել:


Էդ արդեն պարզվեց, որ դու մասնակցում ե՞ս  :Jpit: 

Սուտ ա ասում, չկա ինքը  :Beee:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Էդ արդեն պարզվեց, որ դու մասնակցում ե՞ս 
> 
> Սուտ ա ասում, չկա ինքը


ճիշտ ա ասում ՝ չկամ, ընկերուհիս ա մասնակցում, իր համար ա կարևոր  :Smile:

----------


## Արէա

> ես մեկնաբանելը ի նկատի ունեմ


Հա, հասկացա:
Ոչ թե ըստ հաջորդական հերթականության եմ մեկնաբանել, այլ ըստ իմ հավանած հերթականության:
Միշտ խոսում եմ չհավանածներիս մասին, կետ առ կետ գրում եմ ինչը չեմ հավանել: Մարդիկ նեղվում են:
Էս անգամ որոշեցի հավանածներիս մասին գրել:

----------


## Վոլտերա

Վախ, ինչ հավեսիկ մրցույթ է .. ապրես Այվ  :Love: 
Վաղվա քննությունս էլ տամ պրծնեմ, սկսեմ հերթով կարդալ

----------

Enna Adoly (06.07.2014), ivy (06.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էդ արդեն պարզվեց, որ դու մասնակցում ե՞ս 
> 
> Սուտ ա ասում, չկա ինքը


Ի՞նչ գիտես  :Jpit:  
Ես կարծում եմ, որ նա մասնակցում ա: Էնտեղ մի գործ կա, շատ ա ինքը  :Jpit:

----------


## Freeman

Ժառանգը լավն էր, կարող էր ամենալավը լինել, եթե սկզբի էֆեկտը չլիներ:
Հեղինակի սկզբի քայլը կարա իմաստ ունենա ֆիլմերի մեջ, բայց ստեղծագործության մեջ կարդում, առաջ ես անցնում էդ մասից, նոր հասկանում էս ինչ էր կատարվում ու իմաստը կորում ա: Էդ հատվածը դառնում ա «նա ակընդետ նայում էր մթությանը» կարգի տրյուկ:
Շնորհակալություն հեղինակին, բայց ես մնում եմ էն կարծիքին, որ էս կարգի մրցույթներում պետք չի մի քանի տարբերակի օգտին քվեարկել, հետևաբար չեմ քվեարկի էս մեկի օգտին:

Երրորդ պատմվածք. Numb
Մեջներից հետաքրքիրն էր: Ես միտք ունեի ԼՍԴ օգտագործելու ու առաջացող հալյուցինացիաների մասին պատմվածք գրել, բայց էս անտեր պետականի պատճառով չհասցրեցի: Կարդալիս մտածեցի որ էս իմ որոշածի նման ա, բայց հիասթափեցրեց, ինչևէ, երևի սրա օգտին քվեարկեմ: Արէայի հետ, ինչպես միշտ, համաձայն եմ՝ սկզբում սկսնակ գրողի տպավորություն ա թողնում, հետո անցնում ա էդ տպավորությունը:

Անձրևի հեղինակը ոնց-որ  հուշում ա թողել, թե ինքն ով ա, կարելի էր մտածել, թե համընկնում ա, կամ կեղծ հուշում, բայց կասկածյալի հետ ընդհանուր բաներ կան, դրա համար ենթադրում եմ, որ ինքն ա:
Պատծվածքը մինչև կեսերը հետաքրքիր էր, բայց ավել բաներ շատ կային, որոնք կրճատելու հետևանքով ստեղծագործությունը մենակ կշահեր: Բացի դրանից կարելի էր ավելի հետաքրքիր շարունակություն ու ավարտ մտածել, մասնավորապես՝ պատիժի համար: 
Չեմ քվեարկում, որովհետև չեմ ուզում մի քանի տարբերակի քվեարկել, եթե ասածս թերությունները չլինեին, երևի քվեարկեի: Շնորհակալություն հեղինակին՝ մասնակցության համար:

Առաջին տարբերակը էլի հետաքրքիր ա, բայց արագ գրած ստեղծագործություն էր, ակումբային, ստեղծագործությանֆորումային հումորով: Էլի մի քանի բան կարելի էր փոխել կամ կրճատել, բայց միտքը լավն էր, շնորհակալություն հեղինակին:

Մնացածն արագ-արագ եմ կարդացել, որոշ հատվածներ բաց թողնելով, չեմ անդրադառնում:
Ափսոս, որ կլօրը չի մասնակցել:

----------

Enna Adoly (06.07.2014), ivy (06.07.2014), Sambitbaba (08.07.2014), Մուշու (06.07.2014)

----------


## ivy

Ես Ժառանգը չկարողացա հասկանալ. ինձ համար ոչ թե տարօրինակ էր, այլ անհասկանալի: Ֆրիմեն կբացատրե՞ս քո հասկացածը:

----------

Sambitbaba (08.07.2014), Smokie (08.07.2014), Ուլուանա (09.07.2014)

----------


## ivy

> *Ազատության օրերս*
> 
> Ես չգիտեմ՝ ինչից ա, որ ես ամեն գործի մեջ Մուրակամի եմ տեսնում  Սա էլ ահավոր հիշեցրեց «Կաֆկան ծովափին». թե՛ իրա արյունախառը կայֆերով, թե՛ ավտոբուսով ուրիշ քաղաք գնալով (ու Կաֆկան էլ էր ինչ-որ ավտոբուսի մեջ արթնանում), թե՛ հոր հետ ինչ-որ հարաբերություններով 
> 
> Էս գործի մեջ ահագին հետաքրքիր գաղափարներ կային. թռչուն-կենդանու հոգի ընտրելու պահը, տկլոր բիձան, քաղաքի ու գյուղի հակադրությունը: Բայց հեղինակը բացարձակապես չի զարգացրել գաղափարները: Էլի շըփ-թըփ գրած գործ ա՝ առանց նորմալ սյուժեի: 
> 
> Որակի առումով առաջին գործին ո՛չ զիջում ա, ո՛չ գերազանցում:


էս պատմվածքի ընթացքը շատ եմ հավանել, վերջը՝ չէ: 
Հնարավոր է, որ քվեարկեմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ժառանգը*

Մի հատ էլ Մուրակամի  :Jpit:  Շատ ավելի Մուրակամի: 
Չնայած կարճությանը, էս պատմվածքը բովանդակային առումով շատ ավելի լավն ա, քան մյուս երկուսը, որ կարդացի: 




> Ես Ժառանգը չկարողացա հասկանալ. ինձ համար ոչ թե տարօրինակ էր, այլ անհասկանալի: Ֆրիմեն կբացատրե՞ս քո հասկացածը:


Ռիփ, երկու զուգահեռ իրականություն ա օգտագործում: Մեկում հերոսը սպանում ա հորը, մյուսում՝ ինքը իրան: Բայց չգիտեմ, կարող ա սխալ եմ հասկացել  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (06.07.2014)

----------


## ivy

Որտե՞ղ է գրված, որ հորը սպանում է: Իսկ Մոնիկայի կերպարն ինչ էր:

----------


## Smokie

*Numb*

Մենակ պապենական կորած Հայաստանը հավանեցի: Հենց ընդհանուր գաղափարը վատը չէր ու ակնհայտ էր, որ հեգնվում ա էդ ժարգոնը, բայց ես մի բան եմ հասկացել: Հանրահայտ Մկոն ասել ա մի անգամ «ես իմ տղուն չեմ թողնում Կարգին հաղորդում նայի, որ տենց բաներ չսովորի, մենք ցույց ենք տալիս, թե ինչպիսի՞նն ա էսօրվա մեր վիճակը»: Հետաքրքիր ա, համ զգուշանում ա, որ տղեն օրինակ կվերցնի, համ էլ «մեր էսօրվա վիճակը» բոլորին ա ցույց տալիս ու հակառակ էֆեկտ ա թողնում իր «գործը», ինքը օրինակ ա ծառայում ախր: Ինչքա՜ն ջահելներ կան, որոնց համար Հայկոյի ու Մկոյի որոշ ոչ այնքան լավ արտահայտություններ դարձել են թևավոր խոսքեր ու հաճախակի օգտագործվել: Էնպես ա ստացվում, որ ընդհակառակը՝ հենց իրենց ու իրենց նմանների պատճառով են էսօր էդպես խոսում: :Pardon:

----------

Apsara (08.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> *Լիլիթ*
> (Շումերական լեգենդի հիման վրա)


Սամ  :Jpit:  հեսա կարդամ

----------

Sambitbaba (08.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Որտե՞ղ է գրված, որ հորը սպանում է: Իսկ Մոնիկայի կերպարն ինչ էր:


Գրած չի, ջոկվում ա: Դանակը չի թողնում խոհանոցում, հետը տանում ա: Համ էլ վերջում հետևից են ընկել, ուզում են բռնեն:
Մոնիկան էլ իրա կորած քուրն ա, որին մաման հա ուզում ա գտնի:

----------


## ivy

Հասկացա, որ կորած քույրն է, բայց ինչի համար է պատմվածքում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հասկացա, որ կորած քույրն է, բայց ինչի համար է պատմվածքում:


Չկրակող հրացան ա  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

Այ հիմա ամեն ինչ տարօրինակ դարձավ  :Jpit:

----------

Ուլուանա (09.07.2014)

----------


## մարիօ

Հա՛, ուրեմն կարդացի բոլորը:
*Գրական գործակալություն «X Factor»*- ահագին հավես էր գրած ու հումորով, երևի միակ տարբերակն էր, որ տարօրինակ էր մի քիչ: Գրողը երևի տղա կլինի:
*Անձրև*-Շատ Բյուրոտ  էր, սկզբի նախադասությունից, մինչև վերջի ֆեյսբուքը միացնելը: Հեսա որ իրոք ինքը լինի, կասի՝ էլի առաջին նախադասությունից ջոկեցին, որ ես եմ, եթե ինքը չլինի, հաճելիորեն կզարմանամ:  :Think:  
*Numb* -Լավն ա, դուրս եկավ: Հավեսով կարդացվում էր ամբողջ ընթացքում, վերջն էլ շատ կայֆն էր: Հեղինակը շատ հավես մարդ ա երևի, որ սենց մտքեր ա ունենում: Խոսակցությունների շատությունը բացարձակ չխանգարեց մինչև վերջ հավեսով կարդալ: Կքվեարկեմ:  :Wink:  Մենակ թե վերնագիրը կարար ավելի լավը լիներ երևի: 
*Ծաղիկներ*- Վատն էր: կարդալուց մտածում էի, թե հեղինակը որոշել ա պատժել բոլորիս ու ուրիշ հարմար տարբերակ չի գտել, ասել ա՝ լավ սպասի դանդաղ մահով սպանեմ:   Հեղինակ ջան աշխատի սենց բաներ էլ չգրես էլի:  :Sad: 
*Լիլիթ*- Սկիզբը ահագին լավն էր, հավեսով կարդացվում էր, բայց կեսից մոտս կախեց, էլ առաջ չէր գնում, հազիվ, մի կերպ կարդացի մինչև վերջ: Մի քիչ շատ էր երկարացրած, լավ կլիներ էն մեջտեղներում մի տեղ պրծներ: 
*Ժառանգը* - Լուրջ 2 անգամ կարդացի, բայց տենց էլ չջոկեցի, թե ինչի մասին էր ու ինչ էր ուզում ասեր:
*Ազատության օրերս*- Էս վերջինի միտքը լավն էր ահագին, հավես էլ գրել էր, բայց  ոնց որ կեսից կտրվեց ու վերջաբանը էնքան էլ լավը չէր, չնայած, որ  ասելիքն ասել էր վերջում մի նախադասությամբ: Հեղինակը լավ կաներ, որ եզրակացությունները թողներ ընթերցողին, կամ  նենց գրեր պատմվածքը, որ մենք հասկանայինք ասելիքը, ոչ թե վերջում ասեր: 
Փաստորեն՝ մենակ մեկին եմ քվեարկում:  :Wink:

----------

Enna Adoly (06.07.2014), ivy (06.07.2014), Sambitbaba (08.07.2014), Աթեիստ (07.07.2014), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (09.07.2014)

----------


## Freeman

> Ես Ժառանգը չկարողացա հասկանալ. ինձ համար ոչ թե տարօրինակ էր, այլ անհասկանալի: Ֆրիմեն կբացատրե՞ս քո հասկացածը:


Նենց կոմպն ինձ հասնի, հեռախոսով չեմ ուզում էլի գրել))

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Տարբերակ 7.
> 
> *Ազատության օրերս*
> 
> Հիմա ես գիտեմ, որ ամեն մեկը պիտի ապրի այնտեղ, որտեղ ծնվել է, իսկ թվացյալ ազատությունը… ծուղրուղու՜…


պատմվածքը քեզ դա հասկացրե՞ց :Think:  սկիզբը լավն էր, վերջը էնպես քարուքանդ արեց, որ չեմ քվեարկի

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Լիլիթ*

Էս մեկը Մուրակամի չէր  :Jpit:  

Նախապես ներողություն եմ խնդրում հեղինակից (հատկապես որ գրեթե հաստատ գիտեմ՝ ով է), որովհետև էս գործը մի քիչ շատ եմ քլնգելու:

Ինչ խոսք, սահուն տեքստ, լավ կառուցվածք, հարուստ բառապաշար և այլն, բայց... Նախ, մեծատառերի պահը: Կարծեմ հեղինակին շատ ա ասվել, որ մեծատառերն էդքան չչարաշահի, բայց ինքը շարունակում ա դա անել, իսկ դա ահավոր ծանրացնում ա տեքստը: Հետո, մի քիչ հնացած բան ա լեգենդներ վերապատմելը, դա արդեն արել-վերջացրել են 19-րդ դարում, լավագույն դեպքում՝ 20-րդ դարի սկիզբ: Գրականությունը նոր փուլ ա մտել, որտեղ, ինչ խոսք, լեգենդներն ու դիցաբանությունը պակաս տեղ չեն զբաղեցնում, բայց ոչ ոք ուղղակի չի դնում, վերապատմում: Վերցնենք Ջոյսի «Ուլիսը», որն ըստ էության «Ոդիսականի» «հիման վրա ա» կամ քսանմեկերորդ դարից՝ Մուրակամիի (կներեք, արդեն բռնաբարեցի իրա անունը տալով  :LOL: ) «Կաֆկան ծովափին», որն Էդիպուսի լեգենդի «ժամանակակից տարբերակն» ա: Մի խոսքով, ինչ էի ուզում ասել: Հեղինակ ջան, դու ահագին բագաժ, ահագին լավ լեզու ու էնտուզիազմ ունես, բայց ափսոս ա, որ սենց գործերի վրա ես փչացնում: Դու կարայիր Լիլիթի լեգենդը կամ գուցե մի ուրիշ լեգենդ մոդեռն կոնտեքստում պատմել, ու շատ սիրուն կնայվեր, կամ կարայիր ուղղակի հղումներ տայիր լեգենդին, ոչ թե ուղղակի վերապատմեիր: Մի խոսքով, շատ եմ խնդրում, էլ սենց բան մի արա  :Sad:

----------

Sambitbaba (08.07.2014), Արէա (06.07.2014), Վոլտերա (09.07.2014)

----------


## ivy

Մենակ ես ե՞մ «ծուղրուղուն» հասկացել էն իմաստով, որ լույսը բացվեց, ու նա զարթնեց. երազ էր դա:

----------

Enna Adoly (06.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մենակ ես ե՞մ «ծուղրուղուն» հասկացել էն իմաստով, որ լույսը բացվեց, ու նա զարթնեց. երազ էր դա:


Սկզբում ինձ էլ տենց թվաց, բայց որ հայրը մահացել էր, իրան էլ բռնում էին, էլ տենց չմտածեցի:

----------


## Guest

Կարդացի բոլորը: Որոշները դրական նստվաշք թողեցին, որոշները հակառակ:
Մրցույթի սկզբից հետաքրքիր էր, արդյոք ոնց կպատկերացնեն տարօրինակը մասնակիցները, բայց հիմա կարելի է ասել հիասթափված եմ:
Մենակ տարօրինակ բաների մասին խոսալով չի էլի իմ կարծիքով:

Այնուամենայնիվ *«Ժառանգը»* ուներ տարօրինակ բաներ, այնպես որ քվեարկում են այդ տարբերակին:

Մեկ էլ *«Ազատության օրերս»* վատիկը չեր:




> Մենակ ես ե՞մ «ծուղրուղուն» հասկացել էն իմաստով, որ լույսը բացվեց, ու նա զարթնեց. երազ էր դա:


Եթե չլիներ տարօրինակ մրցույթի պահը ինձ թվում ա դա կլիներ միակ բացատրությունը, բայց այս պարագայում կարծում եմ… ծուղրուղու՜…

----------


## Freeman

> Մենակ ես ե՞մ «ծուղրուղուն» հասկացել էն իմաստով, որ լույսը բացվեց, ու նա զարթնեց. երազ էր դա:


Ես էլ եմ տենց մտածել, եթե ինքը հորը սպաներ, չէր լինի տարօրինակ, դետեկտիվ կլիներ, իսկ եթե երազին ա ուզում սպանի, հետո պարզվում ա, որ մեռել ա, էդ արդեն տարօրինակ ա) մեկ էլ էն որ մորը տեսնում ա, չի կարում շարժվի, էդ տարօրինակ երևույթ ա, որն իմ հետ լինում ա. արթնանում ես, ինչ-որ երազախառը բաներ տեսնում ու չես կարողանում շարժվել:

----------

ivy (06.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Քայլում եմ *նորաթևիկ* փաթիլների միջով ու զգում եմ


մամա ջան  :Sad:

----------

Enna Adoly (06.07.2014), Աթեիստ (07.07.2014), մարդագայլուկ (07.07.2014)

----------


## ivy

Եթե զուտ շարադրանքին նայենք, ամենալավն Անձրևն է շարադրված: Հմուտ լեզվակիր է գրողը, ընտիր գրավոր խոսք ունի:
Հետո էլ սյուժե կա մեջը, իմաստ, լրիվ տեղն է կարծես:
Բայց ընդհանուր ոնց որ անհամ լինի էս պատմվածքը, թե ինչ: Չկպավ մի ձև:

----------

Apsara (08.07.2014), Sambitbaba (08.07.2014), Վոլտերա (09.07.2014)

----------


## ivy

X Factor-ը որպես գրական գործ էդքան էլ չեմ հավանել, բայց որպես զվարճալիք լավն էր, տեղ-տեղ ահագին ուրախացել եմ, համ էլ հավես էր, որ մրցույթի կազմակերպչին էլ էին «խաղացրել»  :Jpit:

----------

Sambitbaba (08.07.2014), Շինարար (06.07.2014)

----------


## Guest

> Ես էլ եմ տենց մտածել, եթե ինքը հորը սպաներ, չէր լինի տարօրինակ, դետեկտիվ կլիներ, իսկ եթե երազին ա ուզում սպանի, հետո պարզվում ա, որ մեռել ա, էդ արդեն տարօրինակ ա) մեկ էլ էն որ մորը տեսնում ա, չի կարում շարժվի, էդ տարօրինակ երևույթ ա, որն իմ հետ լինում ա. արթնանում ես, ինչ-որ երազախառը բաներ տեսնում ու չես կարողանում շարժվել:


Էս երկու պատմություն տարօրինակ կերպով խառնեցիր իրա՞ր  :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (08.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

լուսազգեստիկ թերթիկներ: փրկեք ինձ  :Cray: 
Հեսա ինչ-որ մեկն ինձ ատելու ա, բայց չեմ դիմանում կներեք

----------

Apsara (08.07.2014), մարդագայլուկ (07.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> բյուրածին


Բյուրը հող չի ծնել  :Angry2:

----------

Apsara (08.07.2014), Enna Adoly (06.07.2014), ivy (06.07.2014), Sambitbaba (08.07.2014), մարդագայլուկ (07.07.2014), Ռուֆուս (07.07.2014), Վոլտերա (09.07.2014)

----------


## ivy

Numb-ի մեջ «ֆիրմային» վրիպակներ կային, որոնք հանել եմ, թե չէ միանգամից կերևար հեղինակը  :Smile: 

Ընդհանրապես, աշխատել եմ տարբերակները հնարավորինս մաքուր տեսքով դնել մրցույթին, թեև բոլորն էլ ահագին լավն էին էդ առումով:

----------


## ivy

> Բյուրը հող չի ծնել


Վայ, Բյուր  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Ես էլ եմ տենց մտածել, եթե ինքը հորը սպաներ, չէր լինի տարօրինակ, դետեկտիվ կլիներ, իսկ եթե երազին ա ուզում սպանի, հետո պարզվում ա, որ մեռել ա, էդ արդեն տարօրինակ ա) մեկ էլ էն որ մորը տեսնում ա, չի կարում շարժվի, էդ տարօրինակ երևույթ ա, որն իմ հետ լինում ա. արթնանում ես, ինչ-որ երազախառը բաներ տեսնում ու չես կարողանում շարժվել:


Էդ ո՞ր պատմվածքն ա :Xeloq:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Վայ, Բյուր


մարդը ճիշտ ա ասում  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

Քանի որ էնպիսի գործ չկա, որ լրիվ սրտովս լինի, քվեարկում եմ առավել հավանած չորս տարբերակի օգտին՝ Իքս ֆակտոր, Անձրև, Նամբ, Ազատության օրերս:
Կարող էի Լիլիթին էլ վերցնել, բայց արդեն միայն երկուսը կմնա չքվեարկած, որոնցից գոնե Ժառանգի համար վատ կզգամ:

Էնպես որ, կեսից մի քիչ ավելին քվեարկում եմ, մյուսներին էլ շատ շնորհակալ եմ մասնակցության համար:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ծաղիկներ*

Էս ի՞նչ էր  :Cray:  Հիմա հեղինակն ատելու ա ինձ, զզվելու ա ինձնից, որ ես սենց անողոքաբար քլունգս միացրել ու անկեղծորեն արտահայտվում եմ էս գործի մասին, բայց կներեք, ուրիշ կերպ չեմ կարող, մի ձև պետք ա կանխել, որ հեղինակը շարունակի էսպիսի գործեր գրելը:

Նախ, հեղինակը խիստ թյուր պատկերացումներ ունի հողագործի օրագրի մասին: Եթե ուզում ա ավելի իրականությանը մոտ օրագիր կարդա, թող Ակսել Բակունցի «Տիգրանուհին» փորձի (օնլայն չգտա, թե չէ հղում կդնեի): Ինչ խոսք, հողագործը սիրում ա հողը, սիրում ա բնությունը, բայց ինքը տենց չի արտահայտվում, կներեք:

Սյուժե չկար: Մակդիրներով բռնաբարած-թողած էր: Ասելիք չկար: Իսկ վերջում նենց զգացողություն ունեցա, որ եթե տարօրինակ բառը չօգտագործելու պայման չլիներ, էս գործը հաստատ կկոչվեր «Տարօրինակ պատմություն», ու սաղս պիտի գլուխ ջարդեինք, թե ինչն ա տարօրինակ:

----------

Enna Adoly (07.07.2014), Աթեիստ (07.07.2014), Արէա (07.07.2014), Ուլուանա (09.07.2014), Վոլտերա (09.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Numb*

Մի բան հստակ ա. տղա ա հեղինակը, երևի Լիլիթի հեղինակի հետ իրանք միակ տղաներն են էս մրցույթում: Էն վերջի հումորային պահը հավեսն էր, խնդալս էկավ, բայց դրան նախորդող գրեթե ամեն ինչը մի տեսակ անկապոտ էր ու մի տեսակ չափից դուրս տղամարդկային էր, նեղ տղամարդկային երկխոսություն, որը հետաքրքիր չի, չի կարդացվում (գոնե իմ դեպքում):


Հասանք քվեարկելու պահին: Ասեմ, որ չեմ քվեարկելու: Կուզեի Ժառանգի օգտին քվեարկել, որովհետև ամեն դեպքում ամենաշատն ինձ Ժառանգը դուր էկավ, բայց ուզում եմ հեղինակին պատժել, որ մյուս անգամ մինչև քվեարկելս չծակվի ու չասի, որ հեղինակն ինքն ա:

----------

Enna Adoly (07.07.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Տեսա արդեն գործերսը տեղադրվել են, տրամադրվեցի կարդալուն ու սկսեցի։

Հասա «Ծաղիկներին» ու արդեն պտի քնեի։ Մեկ էլ Ակսել Բակունց կարդալուց եմ էս կարգի թռել պարբերույթունների վրով, սյուժե գտնելու ակնկալիքով, բայց նրա մոտ գոնե նկարագրություները սենց վատը չէին։

Որպես տարօրինակ հավանեցի «Անձրևը», որպես պատմվածք՝ «Numb»-ը։ «Լիլիթ»-ն էլ վատ հեքիաթ չէր, չնայած տեղ-տեղ շատ էր ձգած։
«Իքս Ֆակտոր»-ից չգիտեմ ինչն եմ հավանել, բայց ձայն դրան էլ տվեցի։

----------

ivy (07.07.2014), Sambitbaba (08.07.2014), Smokie (08.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ընդհանուր մրցույթի մասին արտահայտվեմ: Նախ ապրի Ռիփը, որ կազմակերպել ա: Ահագին էլ հետաքրքիր խնդիր էր դրել, բայց տխուր ա, որ էդ խնդիրը միջակոտ ա լուծվել (թող ներեն ինձ հեղինակները): Ախր հետաքրքիր եք էլի... ծավալային սահմանափակում չկար, փոխանակ ծավալվեիք, ձեզ ինչքան տարածք պետք ա, էնքան օգտագործեիք սյուժե զարգացնելու համար, բռնել, սեղմվել եք 500 բառի մեջ  :Sad:  (էս հիմնականում պոտենցյալով գործերի մասին եմ ասում):

----------

Enna Adoly (07.07.2014), ivy (07.07.2014), Աթեիստ (07.07.2014)

----------


## Ruby Rue

*Գրական գործակալություն «X Factor»
*Մրցույթի ընտիր նախաբան էր. ավելի շատ իրեն որպես մրցույթի բացում ընկալեցի, քան պատմվածք, այն էլ` տարօրինակ  :Jpit:  Երկխոսությունները ժպտացրին ինձ, ահագին լավ էր շարադրված, բայց ափսոս հեղինակը կերավ իր պատմվածքն ու մենք չկարդացինք: Զգացվում էր, որ ինքը Ակումբից ու ակումբցիներից քաջատեղյակ է. Այվիի ծաղիկներով սանդալների մասին էլ գիտեր:  :Jpit:  Ապրի հեղինակը:

*Անձրև
*Հեծանիվ քշելուց ու սմարթֆոններ չսիրելուց սկսած, տրուսիկ ու նասկիներ հանելու պահով վերջացրած, լրիվ Բյուրն էր: Վարժ ու սահուն էր գրված, զգացվում էր, որ գրողը գրելու փորձ ունի, բայց ձգձգաց պահեր կային: Ավարտն էլ էր տիպիկ _Բյուր_ական. արագ, կտրուկ, անսպասելի: 

*Numb
*Սկիզբը չգրավեց, բայց քիչ-քիչ սկսեց ավելի դզել: Վերջն ահագին զիլ էր, բայց տարօրինակ չէր:  :Jpit:  Մի պահ Իմպոյին կասկածեցի, բայց հավանաբար տղա է հեղինակը: Արյա՞մ:  :Think: 

*Ծաղիկներ
*Չկարողացա կարդալ: Մի գրի սենց, հեղինակ ջան:

*Լիլիթ
*Հետաքրքիր ու համով մասեր շատ կային, հատկապես երկու հարյուր եսիմքանի մարիլիթներն ու Արարագատ առյուծը: Սկզբում նույնիսկ մտածում էի, որ կքվեարկեմ, բայց հետո ամեն ինչ սկսեց իրար խառնվել ու ձանձրալի դառնալ: Կարելի էր սրանից հավես պատմություն ստանալ:

*Ժառանգը
*Առաջին անգամ կարդալուց հետո բան չհասկացա, երկրորդ անգամից զուգահեռ իրականությունները գտա: Քչից-շատից տարօրինակ էր:

*Ազատության օրերս
*Հստակ սյուժե չկար, բայց հավես մասերը շատ էին. անտառում հոգի ստանալու պահը մի քիչ կարելի էր զարգացնել: Վերջն ահագին խճճված էր իմ համար, բայց չխանգարեց, որ գործն ինձ դուր գա: Յոհա՞ն, ոնց որ թե դու ես, հա՞:


Դեռ չգիտեմ, թե ում եմ քվեարկելու: Երևի մի անգամ էլ թեթև կվերընթերցեմ, հետո: Հլը որ նվնվիկս կապել եմ. թե ինչի՞ պատմվածքս չավարտեցի, որ ուղարկեի:  :Smile:

----------

ivy (07.07.2014), Sambitbaba (08.07.2014), Smokie (08.07.2014), Աթեիստ (07.07.2014), Վոլտերա (09.07.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Տարբերակ 1.
> 
> *Գրական գործակալություն «X Factor»*





> ես անգամ Ֆեյսբուքում գրանցված չեմ ու երբեք չեմ էլ եղել


Սուտը՞: Բա որտեղի՞ց գիտի, որ ivy-ն ծաղիկներով կարմիր սանդալներ ունի  :Jpit: 




> Այդ պահին նկատեցի, որ գլխավոր խմբագրի հագին կարմիր սանդալներ կային, վրան՝ փոքրիկ ծաղիկներ, ու դա ինձ ուրախացրեց:

----------

Freeman (07.07.2014), ivy (07.07.2014), Smokie (08.07.2014), Ուլուանա (10.07.2014)

----------


## Freeman

> Էս երկու պատմություն տարօրինակ կերպով խառնեցիր իրա՞ր


Երևի մինչև վերջ չկարդացածս պատմվածքներից մեկում նման հատված կար, որովհետև իմ իմանալով մի պատմվածքի մասին եմ գրել :դ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժող, էդ ի՞նչ ծաղիկներով սանդալներ են: Ի՞նչ եմ բաց թողել  :Jpit:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Տարբերակ 3.
> 
> 
> -Խու** ա Հայաստանը, ինձ այֆոնս էր պետք:
> Արմենը երկու մատով վերցրեց Հայաստանը, քֆրտելով նորից հետ շպրտեց: Ծակից, արդեն,  ծանոթ ձայն լսվեց: Հայաստանը մի քիչ մնաց քաքի վրա, իսկ հետո դանդաղ սուզվեց դեպի կեղտի խորքերը:


Անկասկած, շատ մեծ գրական արժեք է Նամբը :Smile:

----------


## Freeman

> Երևի մինչև վերջ չկարդացածս պատմվածքներից մեկում նման հատված կար, որովհետև իմ իմանալով մի պատմվածքի մասին եմ գրել :դ


Ջոկամ, Այվիի ուրիշ գրառում եմ մեջբերել :դ բայց ասածիս սկիզբը, որ ես էլ եմ տենց մտածել, մեկ ա ուժի մեջ ա, իսկ մնացածն ուրիշ պատմվածքի էին վերաբերվում) էս ա էլի պարապել, քնել, կինո նայել ու գրառումներ անելը միաժամանակ)

----------


## ivy

> Ժող, էդ ի՞նչ ծաղիկներով սանդալներ են: Ի՞նչ եմ բաց թողել


Խոսքն իմ էս ֆեյսբուքյան գրառման մասին ա.


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Տեսա, սիրահարվեցի, առա: Հագած նստած եմ երջանիկ  :Smile:

----------

Enna Adoly (07.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հա՜, իիիիհ, ես պատմվածքի սանդալները լրիվ ուրիշ տիպի էի պատկերացնում  :LOL:

----------

Enna Adoly (07.07.2014)

----------


## Enna Adoly

ինձ թվաց՝ ծաղիկները իսկական են :Shok:

----------

Smokie (08.07.2014)

----------


## ivy

Ինչ ուրիշ ձև, մարդը լավ էլ գրել ա  :Jpit: 




> Այդ պահին նկատեցի, որ գլխավոր խմբագրի հագին կարմիր սանդալներ կային, վրան՝ փոքրիկ ծաղիկներ, ու դա ինձ ուրախացրեց:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ինձ թվաց՝ ծաղիկները իսկական են


Ահամ, «Ծաղիկների» ծաղիկները, չէ՞  :Jpit:  Կամ էլ էն «Անձրևի» աղջկա գլխի ծաղիկները:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինչ ուրիշ ձև, մարդը լավ էլ գրել ա


Դե ես պատկերացրի կարմիր սանդալներ են (ֆոնը կարմիր էլի), վրան կապույտ ծաղիկներ  :Jpit: 

Ու համ էլ ծեծ ես ուտելու  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> Ու համ էլ ծեծ ես ուտելու


Էդ ինչո՞ւ  :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էդ ինչո՞ւ


Հեչ  :LOL:  ասում են՝ էդ գործը դու ես գրել:

----------

Շինարար (07.07.2014)

----------


## ivy

Հեղինակն իրավունք չունի իր գործին քվեարկել, պարզ գրել եմ կանոններում. ես էդ գործին ձայն եմ տվել:

Եվ երկրորդ, ես իմ կազմակերպած մրցույթին մասնակցել եմ, առաջին տարբերակն էլ դրել եմ գրածս, հա՞, շատ հետաքրքիր կարծիք ունեք իմ մասին  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հեղինակն իրավունք չունի իր գործին քվեարկել, պարզ գրել եմ կանոններում. ես էդ գործին ձայն եմ տվել:
> 
> Եվ երկրորդ, ես իմ կազմակերպած մրցույթին մասնակցել եմ, առաջին տարբերակն էլ դրել եմ գրածս, հա՞, շատ հետաքրքիր կարծիք ունեք իմ մասին


Ինչպես միշտ կանոններն ուշադիր չեմ կարդացել  :Jpit: 
Ռիփ, երևի ավելի շուտ դու հետաքրքիր կարծիք ունես իմ մասին: Որտև ես էդ գործն առաջինը դնելը լրիվ ուրիշ կերպ եմ ընկալել: Այսինքն, ոչ թե մրցութային, այլ զուտ որպես բացում, որպես մրցույթի տրամադրության մեջ մտցնող գործ: Որտև ամեն դեպքում էրևում ա՝ դա հավակնություն չունեցող գործ ա, հեղինակն ինքն էլ ոնց որ զվարճանքի համար ուղարկած լինի:

----------


## ivy

Շին, փաստորեն, քո մտքով էլ ա տենց բան անցել  :Jpit: 

Դեմք եք դուք, հա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շին, փաստորեն, քո մտքով էլ ա տենց բան անցել 
> 
> Դեմք եք դուք, հա:


Մենք երկուսս չենք  :Jpit:  Էլի մարդկանց մտքով ա անցել  :LOL:  Էնտեղ մենակ մի պահ կա, որ կասկածի տեղիք ա տալիս, դեպի Ալֆուշն ա շեղում:

----------


## ivy

> Ինչպես միշտ կանոններն ուշադիր չեմ կարդացել 
> Ռիփ, երևի ավելի շուտ դու հետաքրքիր կարծիք ունես իմ մասին: Որտև ես էդ գործն առաջինը դնելը լրիվ ուրիշ կերպ եմ ընկալել: Այսինքն, ոչ թե մրցութային, այլ զուտ որպես բացում, որպես մրցույթի տրամադրության մեջ մտցնող գործ: Որտև ամեն դեպքում էրևում ա՝ դա հավակնություն չունեցող գործ ա, հեղինակն ինքն էլ ոնց որ զվարճանքի համար ուղարկած լինի:


Նախ, էդ գործը ոչ մի բանով չի զիջում մյուսներին. ես հավակնություն չունեցող հաստատ չէի անվանի:
Երկրորդ, դրել եմ առաջինը, որովհետև հավես կարդացվող է (գուցե ամենահավես կարդացվողը), ու ընթերցողի համար ստիմուլ է մյուսներն էլ կարդալ, չլռվել մրցույթի հենց սկզբին:

----------

Sambitbaba (08.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նախ, էդ գործը ոչ մի բանով չի զիջում մյուսներին. ես հավակնություն չունեցող հաստատ չէի անվանի:
> Երկրորդ, դրել եմ առաջինը, որովհետև հավես կարդացվող է (գուցե ամենահավես կարդացվողը), ու ընթերցողի համար ստիմուլ է մյուսներն էլ կարդալ, չլռվել մրցույթի հենց սկզբին:


Հավակնություն չունեցող չի նշանակում, որ վատն ա: Ուղղակի ջանք չթափած, հաղթելու համար ուղարկած գործ չի: Ոնց որ հեղինակն ավելի շատ ուզենա ուրախացնի ընթերցողներին, ոչ թե «ձայն հավաքի»:
Էդ ա էլի, քո թեթև ձեռքով ա առաջինը հայտնվել  :Jpit:  Հետո էլ ասում ես: Ամեն դեպքում, որպես բացում անող գործ ճիշտ տեղում ա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ի դեպ, ես ճի՞շտ եմ հասկանում, որ Մեֆն էս անգամ մասնակցել ա: Թե՞ Մեֆը չի, Տրիբունն ա  :Jpit:

----------

Վոլտերա (09.07.2014)

----------


## ivy

Դե եսիմ, իմ կարծիքով, հեղինակը բնավ չի բացառել հաղթելու հավանականությունը, ինչը ես նույնպես չեմ բացառում  :Wink:

----------

Արէա (07.07.2014)

----------


## ivy

> Ի դեպ, ես ճի՞շտ եմ հասկանում, որ Մեֆն էս անգամ մասնակցել ա: Թե՞ Մեֆը չի, Տրիբունն ա


Վերջում կերևա, դուք դեռ ձեզ ու ձեզ քննարկեք  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե եսիմ, իմ կարծիքով, հեղինակը բնավ չի բացառել հաղթելու հավանականությունը, ինչը ես նույնպես չեմ բացառում


Չգիտեմ, ինձ ավելի շատ թվում ա, որ հեղինակը զվարճանալու համար ա էդ գրել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վերջում կերևա, դուք դեռ ձեզ ու ձեզ քննարկեք


Դու աչքիս բազմակետեր ես խմբագրել ու ոչ ճիշտ հերթականությամբ դասավորված տառեր  :Jpit: 
Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ էն յ-ով վերջացող բայերը սպանում են: Մեֆն էլ, Տրիբունն էլ պիտի որ էդ էդ ուղղագրությունն իմանան  :Think:

----------


## ivy

> Դու աչքիս բազմակետեր ես խմբագրել ու ոչ ճիշտ հերթականությամբ դասավորված տառեր 
> Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ էն յ-ով վերջացող բայերը սպանում են: Մեֆն էլ, Տրիբունն էլ պիտի որ էդ էդ ուղղագրությունն իմանան


Դե էդ ժարգոնային, խոսակցական ձևերը ես էլ չգիտեմ՝ ոնց են ճիշտ գրվում, երևի էտեղ հստակ ուղղագրություն էլ չի կարող լինել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե էդ ժարգոնային, խոսակցական ձևերը ես էլ չգիտեմ՝ ոնց են ճիշտ գրվում, երևի էտեղ հստակ ուղղագրություն էլ չի կարող լինել:


Հա, ճիշտ ես, կարող ա հատուկ ա տենց գրել  :Think:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Նախ մերսի ivy-ին մրցույթի համար, հավես մրցույթ է (գրեթե) բոլոր գործերը մի շնչով կարդացի ու նախքան քննարկումները կարդալը թափով քվեարկեցի: Չնայած վերջից եմ սկսել կարդալը, բայց սկսենք սկզբից ու քվեարկել եմ միայն ամենաշատը դուրս եկած գործի օգտին 

*1. Գրական գործակալություն «X Factor»* Հումորով գրված հավես սիրուն գործ, սկզբում կասկածում էի հենց Այվիի վրա, էն էլ ասում է հեղինակներն իրենց օգտին չեն կարող քվեարկել: Բայց շատ լավը լինելու համար մի բան պակասում էր էս պատմվածքից, զգացվում էր, որ գրված էր արագի մեջ ու դրանից պատմվածքը մի քիչ տուժել է: Տարօրինակությունը կար: Չեմ քվեարկել:

*2. Անձրև* Հենց առաջին մի երկու նախադասությունից Բյուրի ձեռագիրը զգացվեց: Շատ լավ շարադրված ու հետաքրքիր պատմություն էր, ափսոս վերջը դուրս չեկավ, թե չէ կքվեարկեի: Տարօրինակությունը կար: Չեմ քվեարկել:

*3. Numb* Կարդալուց ու քվեարկելուց հետո իմացա, թե հեղինակն ով ա ու ես իրեն շատ եմ սիրում  :Love:  Հա, խոսակցական ոճով ա գրված, քֆուրներ կան, բայց հումորը դուրս եկավ, տարօրինակություն կար, մեջը նույնիսկ Հայզենբերգն էր հիշատակված: Քվեարկել եմ:

*4. Ծաղիկներ* Բյուրածին ու այլ սարսափներ: Կեսից կիսատ եմ թողել, սպանեք մինչև վերջ չեմ կարդա: Մեռնեմ ձայն չեմ տա:

*5. Լիլիթ* Էս մեկը շատ հակասական զգացմունքներ ա մոտս առաջացնում: Սյուժեն հետաքրքիր էր, չեմ ձանձրացել կարդալուց, բայց շարահյուսական տրյուկները նյարդերիս վրա մեղմ ասած ազդեցին: Ու հետո ոչ մի կերպ չեմ հասկանում, թե էս լեգենդը ինչ կապ ունի մրցույթի հետ, սրա տարօրինակությունը չհասկացա: Չեմ քվեարկել:

*6. Ժառանգը* Շատ խառն էր գրած, երկրորդ անգամ երևի կարդամ ու փորձեմ գլուխ հանել, թե ինքնասպանություն գործելուց բացի հորն էր սպանել, թե մորը: Տարօրինակություն շատ կար, բայց մի բան պակասում էր, որ սրա օգտին ձայն տայի: Չեմ քվեարկել:

*7. Ազատության օրերս* Վատը չէր, տարօրինակություն կար, բայց երրորդ տարբերակի հետ համեմատած ավելի թույլ էր: Չեմ քվեարկել:

Շնորհակալություն բոլոր մասնակիցներին:

----------

Enna Adoly (07.07.2014), impression (07.07.2014), ivy (07.07.2014), Sambitbaba (08.07.2014), Smokie (08.07.2014), Աթեիստ (07.07.2014), Վոլտերա (09.07.2014)

----------


## impression

պատահական շնորհակալություն գնաց, ես մեղավոր չեմ
նամբը որ էդքան ժարգոնախեղդ չլիներ, դուր կգար երևի, թեև եսիմ, մի տեսակ անկապոտ պահեր կային մեջը, ասում ա՝ կանեփը լավ չոր էր, դրա համար էլ միանգամից կպավ թե ինչ, նման մի բան
այ ախպեր, բա կանեփը որ լավ չոր չլինի, ոնց կծխես
հետո էլ, ուռած ժամանակ, հաստատ ՀՀն ք-քից հանելու մասին չէի մտածի ես, կգնայի բուդդայի հետ մի լավ տեղ, աշխարհի մասին կմտորեի, փինք ֆլոյդ կլսեի անպայման, ու ասենք ինչ այֆոն էդ նեղ մաջալին, հակառակը, տենց ժամանակ ամենաքիչը հենց ուզում ես որ քեզ զանգեն կամ մեկի հետ խոսես, ուր մնաց թե սեփական նախաձեռնությամբ ընկնես ման գաս էդ անտերը
ասածս ինչ ա, մյուս անգամ, որ "լավ չոր" կանեփ ընկնի ձեռդ, էդ գողագան բառապաշարդ թող էնտեղ, ուր ՀՀն էր, ու ինձ կանչի :ճ

----------

Enna Adoly (07.07.2014), ivy (07.07.2014), Sambitbaba (07.07.2014), Smokie (08.07.2014), Աթեիստ (07.07.2014), Մ Մ (08.07.2014), Վոլտերա (09.07.2014)

----------


## Skeptic

Ես էլ մի երկու բառ գրեմ.

*1. Գրական գործակալություն «X Factor»* - Երբ Քոեն եղբայրները ստեղծագործական ճգնաժամի մեջ էին ու ոչ մի կերպ չէի կարողանում ավարտել «Միլլերի խաչմերուկը» ֆիլմի սցենարը, որոշեցին ստեղծագործական ճգնաժամի վերաբերյալ ֆիլմ նկարահանել: Ու էդպես ստեղծվեց «Բարտոն Ֆինք» անունով գլուխգործոցը: Ճիշտ ա՝ էս պատմվածքը, մեղմ ասած, շատ հեռու ա Քոենների գործից, բայց մի ընդհանուր բան կա. պատմվածք գրելու համար իդեաների բացակայության դեպքում կարելի ա գրել հենց պատմվածք գրելու մասին:  :Jpit:  Հավես էր կարդացվում, տարօրինակ էր, վերջն էլ ժպտացրեց: Ես էլ եմ մտածում, որ Ալֆան ա հեղինակը: Քվեարկել եմ:

*2. Անձրև* - Լավ էր շարադրված, նույնպես տարօրինակ էր, բայց մի տեսակ սրտիս չկպավ: Հեղինակը, իմ կարծիքով, Ռեյ Սաման ա: Ամեն դեպքում, պետք ա որ բժիշկ լինի:  :Unsure: 

*3. Numb* - Շատ լավն էր, ժարգոնի օգտագործումը, ըստ իս, ոչ միայն տեղին ա, այլ նաև անհրաժեշտ, թե չէ անբնական կստացվեր: Տարօրինակ էր ու անտրամաբանական չէր: Վերնագիրն էլ ա տեղին, հնարավոր ա՝ Ֆլոյդի Comfortably Numb-ից ա փոխառած, նամանավանդ, որ էդ երգն էլ ա թմրանյութ օգտագործելու մասին: Քվեարկել եմ: Կասկածում էի Արամի վրա, բայց քանի որ ինքն էլ ա քվեարկել, չգիտեմ: Կամ էլ մրցույթի կանոնները չի կարդացել: Կամ էլ impression-ն ա հեղինակը ու փորձում ա մեզ շեղել:  :Jpit: 

*4. Ծաղիկներ* - 

*5. Լիլիթ* - Վատը չէր, թեթև էր կարդացվում, բայց էս մրցույթին առասպել (կամ դրա մի քիչ ձևափոխած տարբերակ) ուղարկելն էնքան էլ արդարացված չի, ԻՀԿ: Հեղինակը Սամբիթբաբան ա:

*6. Ժառանգը* - Երևի թե մրցույթի ամենատարօրինակ պատմվածքը: Ես հակված եմ էն տարբերակին, որ ինքնասպանություն ա գործում, ու իրան վերջում բռնում են դժոխքի դեմոնները:  :Scare:  Լավն էր, քվեարկել եմ: Հեղինակը՝ Էննա:

*7. Ազատության օրերս* - Էս պատմվածքը շատ ավելի փսիխոդելիկ էր, քան Numb-ը. տկլոր ծերուկը ոնց որ հիպպի լինի, քաղաք մտնելուց առաջ էլ հերոսը ոնց որ ԼՍԴ օգտագործած լինի: Սա էլ էր շատ տարօրինակ, բայց վերջը դուրս չեկավ:  :Pardon:  Հեղինակին չգիտեմ:




Շնորհակալություն բոլոր մասնակիցներին ու Այվիին:  :Hi:

----------

Enna Adoly (07.07.2014), Freeman (07.07.2014), ivy (07.07.2014), Sambitbaba (08.07.2014), Աթեիստ (07.07.2014), Վոլտերա (09.07.2014)

----------


## Lion

Միշտ սիրել եմ սենց մրցույթներ, կարդացել եմ, բայց հազվադեպ եմ արտահայտվել նույնիսկ իմ ֆորումային ակտիվության լավ օրերին: Բայց հիմա կարտահայտվեմ, թող դա էլ լինի կանոնից բացառություն: 

*1. Գրական գործակալություն «X Factor»* Վատը չէր, հաստատ մյուսներից, բացի մեկից, լավն էր - ինձ դուր եկավ ինքնաքննադատության առկայությունը գլխավոր հերոսի բնավորությունում: Դուրս չեկավ, սա կար նաև գրեթե մյուս բոլորի պարագայում, սյուժետային գծի թույլ լինելը, թեև, ի համեմատ մյուսների, սա դեռ լավերից էր:

*2. Անձրև* Վերջը սպասելի էր հենց առաջին տողերից, ինտրիգ, ըստ իս, այնքան էլ չկար, բայց ընդհանուր ոճը վատ չէր: Էն խռմփացնող տղամարդու պահը ամենավեր5ոմ չհասկացա:

*3. Numb* Դե պարզ հեղինակության թեկնածուները (ընդ որում ես երկու հոգու եմ կասկածում), չնայած կարդալիս ես արդեն իսկ կասկածում էին: Անկախ իմ անձնական վերաբերմունքից հեղինակի նկատմամբ, ցանկացած դեպքում անկեղծ էի արտահայտվելու - _դուրս չեկավ:_ Մի տեսակ չեմ սիրում, երբ գրականության մեջ էդքան ռեալիստական ք...ք/քֆուր են մտցնում: Իմ կարծիքն է, իհարկե, կարող եք չհամաձայնվել, գրականության մեջ նման բաները ուղղակի չեն կարդացվում, համենայն դեպս ինձ համար: Թույլ պատմվածք էր, ինտրիգ ու սցենար չկար, կարծես գրվել էր միայն այն բանի համար, որ, իր ոճին համապատասխան, հեղինակը վերջին էֆեկտիվ տրյուկ/տեսարանը նկարագրի:

*4. Ծաղիկներ* Ֆորումի ռոմանտիկ աղջիկներից մեկի, երևի իրոք Բյուրի ձեռքի (գրչի/ստեղնաշարի) գործն է, գուցե Dayana: Սուբյեկտիվ իմ կարծիքն է, իհարկե, բայց դուրս չեն գալիս սենց քաղցր/մեղցր անսցենար, անսկիզբ ու անվերջ պատմվածքները, թեև ակնհայտ է, որ գրողը ռոմանտիկ հոգի ու մտածմունքներ ունի, նա կարծես ձգտել է արտահայտել իր զգացածն ու այդ պահին իրեն պատած հույզերը, բայց դե... չեմ սիրում սենց բաներ, սա սուբյեկտիվ պահ է:

*5. Լիլիթ* Լավն էր, ամենաշատը սա է դուրս եկել հենց իր կառուցվածքի, մեկ էլ իհարկե "*Հայա*"-ի համար, քանզի ինքս էլ պատմության մեջ հենց այդ կոնցեպցիայի կողմնակիցն եմ: Գեղեցիկ էր գրված, կարծես իսահակյանական "Լիլիթ"-ի նախաբանը լիներ, հավեսով կարդացվեց: Մանր թերություններից` մի քիչ մեծատառները շատ էին ու որոշակիորեն ձգձգված էր: *Քվեարկել եմ այս պատմվածքի օգտին:*

*6. Ժառանգը* Բան չհասկացա: Հեղինակը ամեն ինչ խառնել էր իրար, անավարտության զգացում մնաց:

*7. Ազատության օրերս* Դուրս չեկավ: Չեմ սիրում նման "պոռթքումային" սցենարներով պատմվածքները - հա, սպանեցիր էդ տղային, յանըմ ինչու, որ ինչ??

Շնորհակալություն բոլոր մասնակիցներին  :Smile:

----------

Enna Adoly (07.07.2014), ivy (07.07.2014), Sambitbaba (08.07.2014), Աթեիստ (07.07.2014)

----------


## Smokie

*Ժառանգը*

Մռայլությունը ոնց որ շատ էր՝ ավելի ճիշտ ոտից գլուխ մռայլ էր, խավար, մելամաղձոտ: Մարդու փշաքաղվելն ա գալիս:

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

> *4. Ծաղիկներ* Ֆորումի ռոմանտիկ աղջիկներից մեկի, երևի իրոք Բյուրի ձեռքի (գրչի/ստեղնաշարի) գործն է


Եթե Ծաղիկները ռոմանտիկ աղջիկ Բյուրն ա գրել, ուրեմն ես հենց նոր մի հատ ամբողջական պտույտ գործեցի արևի շուրջը  :Jpit:

----------

Sambitbaba (08.07.2014), Աթեիստ (07.07.2014), մարիօ (07.07.2014), Ուլուանա (09.07.2014), Վոլտերա (09.07.2014)

----------


## Արէա

Լիոն ջան էս ինչ կորցնել ես կորցրել սլուխդ )))))
Բյուրի վերջին 25 տարիների գործերից հեչ կարդացե՞լ ես ))

----------

Ուլուանա (09.07.2014), Վոլտերա (09.07.2014)

----------


## Էլիզե

Քվեարկել եմ  :Rolleyes: 

էն առաջին պատմվածքը նենց սահուն ու հավեսով էր գրված և հեշտ ընկալելի, հոգեհարազատ, որ ինձ թվաց՝ ես եմ գրել  :Jpit:

----------

Sambitbaba (08.07.2014)

----------


## impression

ճիշտ ա, լավն ա առաջինը  :Smile:  

ասում ա՝ ես պատմվածքը միանգամից հարամ չեմ անում  :LOL:

----------

Jarre (07.07.2014), Sambitbaba (07.07.2014), Արէա (07.07.2014)

----------


## Արէա

> -Ասացեք ինձ անկեղծորեն, ձեր պատմվածքն արդյոք չի՞ սկսվում «Նա ակնդետ նայում էր մթության մեջ» նախադասությամբ:
> -Օ~ո չ, ինչ եք ասում, երբեք չեմ սկսում պատմվածքը՝ այն միանգամից հարամ անելով: Ես դա անում եմ աստիճանաբար:
> -Հրաշալի է: Իսկ մի՞գուցե պատմվածքը սկսել եք այսպես՝ «Հեռախոսի զանգը նրան ստիպեց սարսռալ»:
> -Ատում եմ հեռախոսները, մանավանդ սմարթֆոններն ու այֆոնները; Կյանքում չհավատաք, թե իմ պատմվածքում հեռախոսի մասին որևէ հիշատակում կլինի:


 :Smile:  շատ շատ լավն ա

----------

Sambitbaba (07.07.2014), Վոլտերա (09.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժող, էս ի՞նչ հաշիվ ա, ֆեյսբուքում քանի հոգի շուխուռ ա դրել, թե Լիոնն ասում ա՝ Ծաղիկները դու ես գրել, ես էլ ափալ-թափալ տուն հասա, որ տեսնեմ էդ ինչ ա  :LOL:  
Լիոն ձյաձյա, լավ էլի  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Որոշեցի ամեն դեպքում ինձ ամենաշատը դուր եկած երեք գործերին ձայն տալ: Բայց ամեն դեպքում, Ժառանգի հեղինակ, մյուս անգամ էլ տենց բան չանես:

Ինձ համար միանշանակ լավագույնը Ժառանգն ա: Երկրորդ տեղը կիսում են Իքս ֆակտորն ու Ազատության օրերը: Դրանցից հետո գալիս են Numb-ն ու Լիլիթը, նոր վերջում՝ Ծաղիկները: 
Համ էլ սիրտս վատանում ա, որ Numb-ը կրում ա: Ախր շատ որձական ա:

----------

Lion (07.07.2014), մարդագայլուկ (07.07.2014), Ուլուանա (09.07.2014)

----------


## Smokie

*Ծաղիկներ*

Սիրուն էր նկարագրած, բայց բավականին ձգձգված էր, շատ էր երկարացրած էդ նկարագրությունը՝ ինչն էլ համը հանում էր: Բացի դրանից էնքան էլ տարօրինակություն չտեսա էստեղ: :Dntknw:

----------


## Smokie

*Ազատության օրերս*

Բռռ, էս ինչ սադիզմ էր զուգարանի հատվածում: Մի տեսակ չափազանցեցրած թվաց բուն գաղափարը, էնքան էլ համամիտ չեմ հետը: Ամեն մարդ պետք է ինքն ընտրի իր կյանքի ուղին՝ եթե նույնիսկ հետո զգա, որ սխալվել է, միևնույնն է՝ փորձն անհրաժեշտ է, էլի շատ բան է սովորելու իր մի սխալից: :Smile:

----------


## keyboard

Բոլորը կարդացի, բացի Լիլիթից, առաջին երկու նախադասությունը արդեն, ոնց որ պատմության դասագիրք կարդայի, էլ առաջ չգնաց:
Մնացածն էլ մի բան չէր, չեմ քվեարկում, առայժմ, դեռ կմտածեմ:

----------


## Lion

> Ժող, էս ի՞նչ հաշիվ ա, ֆեյսբուքում քանի հոգի շուխուռ ա դրել, թե Լիոնն ասում ա՝ Ծաղիկները դու ես գրել, ես էլ ափալ-թափալ տուն հասա, որ տեսնեմ էդ ինչ ա  
> Լիոն ձյաձյա, լավ էլի


Ես մեղա, եթե սխալվել եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Համ էլ սիրտս վատանում ա, որ Numb-ը կրում ա: Ախր շատ որձական ա:


Մյուս գործերն էլ շատ ղզիկական են, հետո՞ ինչ: Էս ինչ դիսկրիմինացիա է  :Angry2:

----------

Աթեիստ (07.07.2014)

----------


## impression

որձականի ու ղզիկականի հարց չի, բայց ինձ էլ դուր չի գալիս, որ նամբը ահագին ձայն ա հավաքում
ախր ոչ մի նենց բան չկար մեջն էլի, որ ասեիր հա դե լավ, ջհանդամ
ինչն ա տենց տարել ձեզ էդ պատմվածքի մեջ, մի հատ ասեք հասկանանք էլի
ես օրինակ զարմանում եմ, որ Լիլիթն ա շատ քիչ ձայն հավաքում, եթե նույն տրամաբանությամբ նայենք
մի խոսքով, մի բան նենց չի, հավաքեք հլը ձեզ  :Jpit:

----------

Apsara (08.07.2014), Enna Adoly (07.07.2014), Lion (07.07.2014), Sambitbaba (08.07.2014), Արէա (07.07.2014)

----------


## Lion

Երբ նայում եմ քվեարկության արդյունքներին, ոչ մի կերպ չեմ ուզում... "Ծաղիկներ"-ի հեղինակի տեղը լինել...  :Sad:

----------


## ivy

> որձականի ու ղզիկականի հարց չի, բայց ինձ էլ դուր չի գալիս, որ նամբը ահագին ձայն ա հավաքում
> ախր ոչ մի նենց բան չկար մեջն էլի, որ ասեիր հա դե լավ, ջհանդամ
> ինչն ա տենց տարել ձեզ էդ պատմվածքի մեջ, մի հատ ասեք հասկանանք էլի
> ես օրինակ զարմանում եմ, որ Լիլիթն ա շատ քիչ ձայն հավաքում, եթե նույն տրամաբանությամբ նայենք
> մի խոսքով, մի բան նենց չի, հավաքեք հլը ձեզ


Հարցն էն է, որ ոչ մի պատմվածք էլ չկա, որը լրիվ «տանի». բոլորն էլ մի ձև միջակոտ են: Դրա համար՝ որն էլ հաղթի, նորմալ կնայվի:
Ինչի՞ դա չի կարող Նամբը լինել, ո՞րն է իրենից ավելի լավը:

----------

Lion (07.07.2014), Շինարար (07.07.2014), Ռուֆուս (07.07.2014)

----------


## keyboard

> Հարցն էն է, որ ոչ մի պատմվածք էլ չկա, որը լրիվ «տանի». բոլորն էլ մի ձև միջակոտ են: Դրա համար՝ որն էլ հաղթի, նորմալ կնայվի:
> Ինչի՞ դա չի կարող Նամբը լինել, ո՞րն է իրենից ավելի լավը:



Մի պատմվածքի մեջ, որ կարդում ես, ոնց որ այֆոնի ռեկլամ ըլի, դրա լավը որն ա, ոնց կարա կես էջանոց պատմվածքի մեջ այֆոն բառը էնքան կրկնվի, որ վերջում արդեն խճճվես այցենտրի ռեկլամն էիր կարդում, թե ակումբի պատմվածքներից մեկը  :Smile:

----------

Lion (07.07.2014)

----------


## ivy

> Մի պատմվածքի մեջ, որ կարդում ես, ոնց որ այֆոնի ռեկլամ ըլի, դրա լավը որն ա, ոնց կարա կես էջանոց պատմվածքի մեջ այֆոն բառը էնքան կրկնվի, որ վերջում արդեն խճճվես այցենտրի ռեկլամն էիր կարդում, թե ակումբի պատմվածքներից մեկը


Ո՞րն է դրանից ավելի լավը, դրան էլ քվեարկի  :Smile:

----------


## keyboard

> Ո՞րն է դրանից ավելի լավը, դրան էլ քվեարկի


Օշմե*գ*ը, ես կարծիք էր գրեցի, ավել պակաս կներեք:
Հլը քվեարկելու միտք չունեմ  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

Դե իմ ասածն էլ մենակ էն էր, որ ոչ մեկն էլ էդ պատմվածքից ավելի լավը չի:

----------


## impression

իմ կարծիքով մնացած բոլորը նամբից ավելի լավն են
ամեն դեպքում տհաճություն չեն թողել կարդալուց հետո, թեև, հա, ոչ մեկն էլ մի բան չեն
բայց էլի եմ ասում, նույն ձևով եթե տրամաբանենք, ինչի՞ լիլիթը չի հաղթում, որտև մեջը ք-ք բառը ութանասուն անգամ չկա՞

----------

Lion (07.07.2014), Վոլտերա (09.07.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

Նամբը լավն էր: Որ դոմփելու տեղը իրերն իրենց անունով կոչեր, ավելի լավ կլիներ: Մի տեսակ անբնական ա, որ երկու տղա իրար հետ զրուցելիս դոմփել բառն են օգտագործում: Չնայած ինքս չեմ սիրում գրականության մեջ քֆուր-քյաֆար, բայց էստեղ ոնց որ տենց էր պետք, համենայն դեպս չէր խանգարում: Թեկուզ առաջինում էլ նենց գրող-ստեղծագործող մարդկանց համար նեղմասնագիտական հավես կտորներ կային, որ էստեղ քննարկողները մեջբերել էին, բայց դե եսիմ, ինձ Նամբն ամենաշատն ա դուր եկել, բայց բնականաբար տենց չի տարել: 

Էնտեղ այֆոնի ռեկլամից խոսք գնաց: Բա եթե մարդը այֆոնը կորցրել ա, ի՞նչ բառ օգտագործի, որ լավ լինի, եթե ոչ այն եզրը, այսպես ասած, որը բնորոշում է տվյալ սարքը: 

Քաքի պահով, իհարկե գուցե աղկո բառը պակաս զզվելի հնչեր, բայց քաքը երևույթի քաք լինելն ավելի է ընդգծում:

Ընդհանուր լավն էր:

----------

Freeman (07.07.2014), Guest (07.07.2014), ivy (07.07.2014), Jarre (07.07.2014), Skeptic (07.07.2014), Smokie (08.07.2014), Աթեիստ (07.07.2014), Ռուֆուս (07.07.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> իմ կարծիքով մնացած բոլորը նամբից ավելի լավն են
> ամեն դեպքում տհաճություն չեն թողել կարդալուց հետո, թեև, հա, ոչ մեկն էլ մի բան չեն
> բայց էլի եմ ասում, նույն ձևով եթե տրամաբանենք, ինչի՞ լիլիթը չի հաղթում, որտև մեջը ք-ք բառը ութանասուն անգամ չկա՞


Ծաղիկներն է՞լ…

Մեկ էլ կբացատրե՞ս խնդրում եմ, թե Լիլիթն էս մրցույթում վաբշե ինչ գործ ունի …ճ

----------


## Sambitbaba

Տարբերակ 1. *Գրական գործակալություն «X Factor»*

ապրի հեղինակը: շատ համով ու տեղը տեղին է ամեն ինչ: առաջին ընթերցման ժամանակ վերջը դուր չեկավ, բայց երկրորդ անգամ կարդալով` հասկացա, որ դուր չգալու պատճառը լրիվ անձնական էր. բարկացել էի, որ այդքան հաճելի, հնարամիտ ու սիրուն պատմությունն ասես դանակով կտրեցին... բայց դա էլ հենց տարօրինակությունն էր ինձ համար, քանզի ես իրոք որ կուզենայի ավելի երկար կարդալ այս պատմությունը: 
ամենահաջողված ու ամբողջական պատմվածքն է ու շատ հասուն մարդ է գրողը: մի պահ նույնիսկ թվաց, թե մեֆն է գրել, բայց հատուկ այնպես է արել, որ կասկածեն բյուրի վրա, բայց դա իրեն չի հաջողվել: հետո սկսեցի կասկածել բալթազարի վրա, բայց բալթազարն էլ վաղուց ինչ-որ կորել է, այնպես որ, շատ հնարավոր է, որ ռեյ-սաման լինի. դե, ռեյ-սաման առայժմ մեծ գաղտնիք է մեզ համար, բայց արդեն երևում է, որ այնքան կրակ կա մեջը, որ նույնիսկ մազերի մեջ է արտացոլվում... :Smile:

----------

Ռեյ սամա (08.07.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Տարբերակ 2. *Անձրև*

մի տեսակ շաղախը շատ է ջրիկ ու ամեն ինչ փլվում է: շատ է արհեստական` տարօրինակի փոխարեն: էն կոսով աղջիկն էլ, էնքան է հադիպում, մի տեսակ զահլեդ տանում է: վ պրինցիպե, վատ պատմվածք չէ և ավելի գրական է գրված, քան ես կգրեի, բայց քվեարկելու համար ինչ-որ բան պակասեց: մի փոքր կասկած կա, թե բյուրն է հեղինակը (բյուր ջան, դարձար մուրակամիս...), բայց չեմ պնդում: իսկ սա էլ, կարծում եմ, աչքին թոզ փչոցի է ընդամենը. «Ռեյն այսօր չի գա, անձրևից է»???...

----------

Ուլուանա (09.07.2014)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Փորձեցի կարդալ: Որոշները մինչև վերջ գնացին, որոշները` չէ:

Ընդհանուր առմամբ ոչ մեկ դուրս չեկավ, թեման շատ լայն էր, հաստատ կարելի էր ահագին խորանալ ու շատ լավ բաներ ստանալ, սահմանափակված էր: Ամենաշատը Գրական գործակալություն «X Factor»-ն էր կրեատիվ ու հետաքրքիր:

----------


## Freeman

> Տարբերակ 1. *Գրական գործակալություն «X Factor»*
> 
>  շատ հնարավոր է, որ ռեյ-սաման լինի. դե, ռեյ-սաման առայժմ մեծ գաղտնիք է մեզ համար, բայց արդեն երևում է, որ այնքան կրակ կա մեջը, որ նույնիսկ մազերի մեջ է արտացոլվում...


Ես էլ Բյուրի վրա գնացի:
Ռեյ չանը չի, մի տեսակ ոչ ոճն ա իրանը, ոչ էլ ընդհանրապես պատմվածքը: Համ էլ գրողը շատ ավելի մտերիմ ա Այվիի հետ, քան Ռեյ չանը

----------

Sambitbaba (07.07.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Մեկ էլ կբացատրե՞ս խնդրում եմ, թե Լիլիթն էս մրցույթում վաբշե ինչ գործ ունի …ճ


Հա, Ռուֆ ջան, ոնց որ էս մրցույթի Բաշարը լինի, չէ՞... :Smile: 

Բայց սենց որ գնաց, վախենամ, հաջորդ հարցդ լինի, թե ես` Ակումբում վաբշե ինչ գործ ունեմ: :Shok:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Տարբերակ 3. *Numb* 

ուղղակի ստիպված էի մինչև վերջ կարդալ, որովհետև այն հաստատ կարծիքն ունեմ, որ մրցույթի գոնե մեկ պատմվածքի մասին ինչ-որ բան ասելու դեպքում` պարտավոր եմ մնացած բոլորն էլ կարդալ: 
ոչինչ ասել չեմ ցանկանում: թող ես հետամնաց եմ, բայց ինձ համար քֆուր-քյաֆարով արվեստ, աղբով լցված արվեստ, ընդհանրապես գոյություն չունի և երոֆեեվա-բուկովսկիներին դատի կտայի նույն պատճառով, ինչ պատճառով դատի կտայի նրանց, ովքեր սննդամթերքները տարբեր քիմիական բաղադրություններով են աճեցնում: ցավալին այն է, որ ձեզանից համարյա բոլորն այսօր թունավորված ֆիզիկական սնունդի համար համաձայն են բարիկադների վրա բարձրանալ, բայց դրա հետ միասին` թունավոր հոգևոր սննդի ջատագովներ են:
ե՞րբ պետք է վերջիվերջո պարզեք ձեր համար, որ թունավոր հոգևոր սնունդն ավելի է թունավորում ձեզ, քան ֆիզիկականը... :Sad:

----------

Lion (07.07.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Տարբերակ 4. *Ծաղիկներ* (մի հողագործի օրագրից)

շատ է վերացական ու անորոշ: հակառակ առաջին նախադասության. "Ձյուն է գալիս։ Փաթիլներն իջնում են վերևից, պտույտ գործում, կանգ են առնում մի պահ, հետո նորից շարունակում են իրենց ճանապարհորդությունը ու հեզիկ նստում հողին", - նման է տաք օրվա ձյան. հալվում-գնում է մինչև գետնին հասնելը: չնայած հեղինակը շատ գեղեցիկ է շարադրում: բայց, հեղինակ ջան, զգույշ, այդպիսի գեղեցկությամբ շար հեշտ է բյուրի ձեռքն ընկնելը...
նախորդ պատմվածքի լրիվ հակառակն է: իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե այս երկուսն իրար խառնեինք... :Think:

----------

ivy (07.07.2014)

----------


## ivy

Էս էլ հաղթողի «նվերը»՝ գովազդի տեսքով  :Blush:

----------

Enna Adoly (07.07.2014), Freeman (07.07.2014), impression (08.07.2014), Sambitbaba (08.07.2014), Tiger29 (07.07.2014), Yellow Raven (07.07.2014), Աթեիստ (07.07.2014), Արէա (07.07.2014), մարդագայլուկ (07.07.2014), մարիօ (07.07.2014), Շինարար (07.07.2014), Ռուֆուս (07.07.2014), Վոլտերա (09.07.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Վայ քո, իմանայի, ես էլ կմասնացեի...

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հա, Ռուֆ ջան, ոնց որ էս մրցույթի Բաշարը լինի, չէ՞...
> 
> Բայց սենց որ գնաց, վախենամ, հաջորդ հարցդ լինի, թե ես` Ակումբում վաբշե ինչ գործ ունեմ:


Չէ, ասածս էն ա, որ ես չեմ հասկանում, թե կոնկրետ էս ստեղծագործության մեջ ինչն էր տարօրինակ։ Մյուս տարբերակների հետ համեմատած ոնց որ սպիտակ ագռավ լինի։

----------

Sambitbaba (08.07.2014)

----------


## Smokie

*Անձրև*

Ինձ բավականին դուր եկավ, հետաքրքրությամբ էր կարդացվում, սիրուն էր, քիչ մը երկար էր, բայց հաստատ չես ձանձրանա կարդալուց: Էնպիսի տպավորություն ա, որ պետք չի կենտրոնանալ գլխավոր իմաստ գտնելու համար, որ բոլոր հատվածներում էլ թաքնված ա մի շա՜տ կարևոր ու հետաքրքիր իմաստ: :Hands Up:  Բայց դե վերջին մասերը ստիպում են կենտրոնանալ գլխավորի վրա, ո՞րն ա էդ գլխավորը, էն որ հերոսուհին «էգոիստ ա՞»: Լավ, ինչևէ, պատմվածքը շատ հավանեցի՝ հավանաբար անձնական նկատառումներից ելնելով: Սիրելի, հաճելի տեսարանները, պատկերները աչքիս առաջով գալիս անցնում էին, ոնց որ ես էլ ներկա լինեի, որպես հանդիսատես: :Smile:

----------

Enna Adoly (07.07.2014)

----------


## LisBeth

Առաջի տարբերակը քիթ քորելու պես մի բան ա:

----------


## ivy

Մի օր է, ինչ մրցույթը սկսվել է, արդեն 19 հոգի քվեարկել է  :Xeloq:

----------

Աթեիստ (07.07.2014)

----------


## LisBeth

> Մի օր է, ինչ մրցույթը սկսվել է, արդեն 19 հոգի քվեարկել է


նորեկները շատ էին, ես ասի մի տաս տասհինգ կլնի, թեման էլ կոնկրետ շրջանակներ չէր դնում: Բայց աչքիս սաղ կերել են իրենց տարբերակները:

----------

Sambitbaba (08.07.2014), Մ Մ (08.07.2014)

----------


## LisBeth

հայտնի բարերարներն ու գթասիրտ մարդիկ էլ էս անգամ դաժան գտնվեցին, ծաղիկները զրո ա հլը:

----------


## ivy

> նորեկները շատ էին, ես ասի մի տաս տասհինգ կլնի, թեման էլ կոնկրետ շրջանակներ չէր դնում: Բայց աչքիս սաղ կերել են իրենց տարբերակները:


Էդ հա, բայց ես քվեարկողների ակտիվությունից եմ զարմացել. աչքով չտամ  :Jpit:

----------


## Smokie

*Լիլիթ*

Լավն էր, էլի հետաքրքիր էր, հաճույքով էր կարդացվում: :Good:  Բայց մի տեսակ տարօրինակ էր, որ Լիլիթը վերջիվերջո սիրեց Մեծ Իշխանին՝ թեկուզ հենց այն ամենի համար, ինչ արել էր վերջինս, այդ անեծքների, մահացած մարդկանց, կորած հայրենիքի ու իր չարության պահպանման համար Մեծ Իշխանը ներման արժանի չէր: Չնայած... լավ չմոռանանք, որ սա ընդամենը լեգենդ է ու գուցե այնքան էլ Լիլիթի իրական պատմությունը չէ, ինչպես վերջում է ասվում, այլ հեղինակի վառ ու գեղեցիկ երևակայության, ստեղծագործելու ունակության արդյունքը: :Wink: 


Վերջ, կարող եմ քվեարկել: :Ok:

----------

Sambitbaba (08.07.2014)

----------


## LisBeth

> Էդ հա, բայց ես քվեարկողների ակտիվությունից եմ զարմացել. աչքով չտամ


բա թող գան ակտիվ քննարկեն էլ: Մեֆին կանչենք աժիոտաժ մտցնի էս ջանջալ ընթացքի մեջ:

----------

Enna Adoly (07.07.2014)

----------


## ivy

Դե առանց Մեֆի էլ ա աշխույժ անցնում, չնայած լավ կլիներ գար  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

«Ազատության օրերս»-ը լավ պոտենցիալով պատմվածք է, ափսոս էր վերջը: Ոնց որ մարդ սկսել է ու հետո հավես չի ունեցել վերջացնելու: Կամ ժամանակ չի ունեցել: Չգիտեմ:

----------

Apsara (08.07.2014)

----------


## LisBeth

> Դե առանց Մեֆի էլ ա աշխույժ անցնում, չնայած լավ կլիներ գար


աչքիս տակով անցավ իբր մասնակցել ա, ասի կարող ա դրա համար ա քաշվում, մի քիչ խրախուսենք բալքի դուրս գա էդ նամբից: Ի դեպ դա ինքը չի գրել: Չնայած քեզ ինչ եմ ասում, դու գիտես:

----------

Mephistopheles (07.07.2014), Sambitbaba (08.07.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

Նամբը Իմփրեշընն ա գրել:

----------

Enna Adoly (07.07.2014)

----------


## Guest

Մրցույթի իմաստը «գուշակիր թե ո՞վ է գրել»-ը չի:  :Angry2:  հերիք եղավ վա՜յ…

----------


## Guest

Ուռա՜, *Ծաղիկներ*-ին էլ քվեարկեցին: Այսինքն կարելի է ենթադրել, որ բոլորն էլ լավն են:




> Մրցույթի իմաստը «գուշակիր թե ո՞վ է գրել»-ը չի:  հերիք եղավ վա՜յ…


Ինձ թվում ա, որ բոլորը բացարձակապես աղջկեքի գրածներ են  :Think:  անգամ պատրաստ եմ գռազ գալ… միայն թե ո՛չ ivy-ի հետ:

----------


## LisBeth

> Մրցույթի իմաստը «գուշակիր թե ո՞վ է գրել»-ը չի:  հերիք եղավ վա՜յ…


ընչի կպոռաս, խորը շնչիր ու չարտաշնչես մինչև 10ը

----------


## LisBeth

Լիլիթի մասին ասեմ, որպես առասպել ճիշտ ա գրված, նշված թերությունը չհաշված (տեղ տեղ ձգձգված էր) ու հեչ տարօրինակ չի: Եթե իրականության հետ մի կապ ստեղծվեր, ուրիշ բան: Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ ամեն մեկն իր ձևով ա էդ բառն ընկալել, ինչպես որ մրցույթի պայմաններում էր, ուստի ինքն էլ իրավունք ունի մրցույթում լինելու ու ցանկացած այլ գործ, ունիվերսալ արդարացման պես մի բան ա էլի սա: Եթե  պոտենցիալը գնահատենք, կլինի դրական, եթե այսպես ոնց որ կա, ես չեմ քվեարկի:

----------

Sambitbaba (08.07.2014)

----------


## Guest

> ընչի կպոռաս, խորը շնչիր ու չարտաշնչես մինչև 10ը


 :Yerexa:  - դժվար ա  :Sad:

----------


## LisBeth

Ծաղիկներում էլ հասա նորթևիկին, ասի լավ կարող ա էս մեկն ա, մինչև հաս ձյունաթևիկին... ասի ստոպ, ուրեմն լուսաթևիկն, պայծառաթևիկն ու մնացած թևիկներն էլ էստեղ կլինեն, իսկ ես իրանց հետ վաբշե չունեմ, ինչի չգիտեմ, դա բյուրածին ու ներամփոփ գաղտնիք ա:

----------

Enna Adoly (07.07.2014)

----------


## LisBeth

> - դժվար ա


ոչինչ հինգ րոպեից չես էլ զգա :Smile:

----------


## Baltazar

Շնորհակալություն  բոլոր  մասնակիցներին  հետաքրքիր  աշխատանքների  համար: Կեցցեն բոլոր  ստեղծագործող  մարդիկ:

----------

Enna Adoly (07.07.2014)

----------


## LisBeth

> Մինչ Ռիփը գործերն էր տեղադրում, ես հասցրի կարդալ առաջինը: Գրմրեմ մի քիչ, գնամ գործերովս, հետո մյուսները կկարդամ:
> 
> Գրական գործակալություն «X Factor»
> 
> *I hate X-Factor for murdering music* (c) Passenger
> Զգացվում ա, որ վերջին վայրկյանին գրված գործ ա: Լեզուն, տեսարանները շատ հավես էին, հեղինակն էլ աչքիս գրելու եքա փորձ ունի, բայց սյուժե չկար: Շըփ-թըփ հեղինակը վերջացրել, ուղարկել ա: Պոստմոդեռնիստական տրյուկներն էլ առանձնապես չէին ուտվում: Ես արդեն ենթադրում եմ, թե ով կարա լինի էս գործի հեղինակը: 
> 
> Դեռ չգիտեմ՝ կքվեարկեմ, թե չէ: Բայց հույս ունեմ, որ ավելի լավ գործեր էլ կան:


շատ կեղտոտ մտքերով մարդ եմ, ուզում եմ ձեր հոգին էլ խառփալեմ, ինչի՞ ա վերնագիրն իքս ֆակտոր ու պարունակությունը այդքան հստակորեն ակումբի մրցույթը հիշացնում: Համեմատություն ա՞,  թե անկապ... ինչ ա ուզում ասի անի հեղինակը: էս հարցը դնում եմ քննարկման: Հատկապես նրանք ովքեր էշխով քվեարկում են այս տարբերակի օգտին, կարծիքներ եմ սպասում:

----------


## LisBeth

իսկ եթե ժառանգը ոչ մեկի էլ չի սպանել: բայց դա ոնց որ ոչ մի դեր չի խաղում, սպանի չսպանի պատմության մեջ դա ոնց որ էական դեր չունենա: Փաստը հոր մահն ա, մնացածը դրա հետևանքը: ոնց որ իրա մեջ չլուծված խնդիրներ կան հոր հետ, որ նորից մարմնավորում են էն էդ կերպարը հերոսի համար: Բայց հորը ոնց որ բերում տանում ա, բայց խնդիրն տենց էլ մնում ա անլուծելի, Մոնիկայի կերպարն էլ մնաց առանձին, չկպավ պատմությանը, երևի ելքը հենց այդտեղ էր, էն էլ մնաց փակ: Ծավալի համար տեղ կար կարելի էր մի քիչ էլ ինֆորմացի տալ, որ սենց շատ անորոշ չլինի: ոնց որ սենց, հը Մեֆ: Կարդացել ես

----------

Enna Adoly (07.07.2014), Sambitbaba (08.07.2014)

----------


## LisBeth

Նամբի մասին ասեմ, քվեարկեցի իրա օգտին, բայց նենց չի, որ անթերի ա: Շինարարի հետ համաձայն եմ նախ դոմփելն հոմանիշ ունի, որն ավելի հարմար ա, հետո Խու** չէ, Խե** ա, կարդալուց չի հնչում դաժե մտքի մեջ: Քաքն էլ էստեղ միջոց ա, ինքը չի կարա 100 ոռից դուրս եկած վարդ մանուշակի մեջ ընկած լինի 92 թվից: Այֆոնն էլ ռեկլամ չի, ամեն մի հեռախոսի համար չի որ ձեռդ քաքի մեջ կկոխես: Բացի դա արժեքների համեմատություն ա: էս պատմության մեջ տարօրինակ պլաստիկա կա, նույն բանը կարաս մի քանի բառով էլ պատմես, ինչը ես էսօր փորձի համար արեցի մի երկու անգամ: Ոնց որ անեկդոտից պատվածք սարքես, պատմվածքից անեկդոտ, հուսով եմ հեղինակը դեմ չի նման էքսպերիմենտի: Երկու դեպքում էլ իմաստը չի կորում, ուղղակի ծավալը մթնոլորտ պետք ա ստեղծի: Ձեռքի մտցնելու պահը մի տեսակ վերացական ա ստացվել, նկարագրությունները քիչ են  :LOL: , նենց չի որ ուշքս գնում ա տենց տեսարանների համար, բայց կարող ա մարդ կա ծակով զուգարան չի տեսել ու գաղափար չունի թե ինչի մեջ էր էդ տղեն տենց հանգիստ ձեռը մտցնում:

----------

Աթեիստ (08.07.2014), Շինարար (08.07.2014), Ռուֆուս (08.07.2014)

----------


## ivy

> շատ կեղտոտ մտքերով մարդ եմ, ուզում եմ ձեր հոգին էլ խառփալեմ, ինչի՞ ա վերնագիրն իքս ֆակտոր ու պարունակությունը այդքան հստակորեն ակումբի մրցույթը հիշացնում: Համեմատություն ա՞,  թե անկապ... ինչ ա ուզում ասի անի հեղինակը: էս հարցը դնում եմ քննարկման: Հատկապես նրանք ովքեր էշխով քվեարկում են այս տարբերակի օգտին, կարծիքներ եմ սպասում:


Իմ կարծիքով, հեղինակն ընդհանուր հումորն ավելացնելու համար է դրել էդ վերնագիրը, շատ չի էլ խորացել:
Բայց որ մենք խորանանք, համեմատությունն ահագին էլ տեղին է (մասշտաբները չհաշված). մրցույթը մրցույթ է: Ի դեպ, ես էդ քաստինգներին էդքան էլ վատ չեմ վերաբերվում: Ահագին էլ տաղանդավոր մարդիկ են հայտնաբերվում, ուրիշ բան, թե հետո իրենց հետ ինչ է լինում:

----------

Աթեիստ (08.07.2014)

----------


## LisBeth

> Իմ կարծիքով, հեղինակն ընդհանուր հումորն ավելացնելու համար է դրել էդ վերնագիրը, շատ չի էլ խորացել:
> Բայց որ մենք խորանանք, համեմատությունն ահագին էլ տեղին է (մասշտաբները չհաշված). մրցույթը մրցույթ է: Ի դեպ, ես էդ քաստինգներին էդքան էլ վատ չեմ վերաբերվում: Ահագին էլ տաղանդավոր մարդիկ են հայտնաբերվում, ուրիշ բան, թե հետո իրենց հետ ինչ է լինում:


եթե Բյուրի մեջբերած տեսանկյունից նայենք, մի քիչ ուրիշ ա ստացվում, չեմ ճանաչում հեղինակին, չեմ կարա ասեմ ինչ ա բայց թող հումոր եղնի, ինչ արած:

----------


## ivy

> եթե Բյուրի մեջբերած տեսանկյունից նայենք, մի քիչ ուրիշ ա ստացվում, չեմ ճանաչում հեղինակին, չեմ կարա ասեմ ինչ ա բայց թող հումոր եղնի, ինչ արած:


Բյուրի մեջբերած տեսանկյունը ո՞րն է, Passenger-ի ասածը՞: Դա ընդամենն էդ մարդու կարծիքն է, ես էլ իմ կարծիքն արտահայտեցի քաստինգների վերաբերյալ, մի ինչ-որ տեսակետ էլ ոնց էլ չլինի առաջին տարբերակի հեղինակը կունենա: Ինչ իմանաս, ինչ է եղել մտքին: 
«Ինչ արած»-ով չի, դա ուղղակի իմ ենթադրությունն էր  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

Ի դեպ, որ անցանք Բյուրի մեջբերումին, ասեմ, որ էս Իքս ֆակտորը առաջին ուղարկված տարբերակներից մեկն է, դրանով իսկ իրեն վերագրած «վերջին վայրկյանին գրված գործ» պիտակին չի համապատասխանում: Ուրիշ բան, թե գրվելու վրա ինչքան ժամանակ է ծախսվել, դրա մասին տեղյակ չեմ:

----------


## LisBeth

> Բյուրի մեջբերած տեսանկյունը ո՞րն է, Passenger-ի ասածը՞: Դա ընդամենն էդ մարդու կարծիքն է, ես էլ իմ կարծիքն արտահայտեցի քաստինգների վերաբերյալ, մի ինչ-որ տեսակետ էլ ոնց էլ չլինի առաջին տարբերակի հեղինակը կունենա: Ինչ իմանաս, ինչ է եղել մտքին: 
> «Ինչ արած»-ով չի, դա ուղղակի իմ ենթադրությունն էր


Հա: մտքներս պահենք հարցնենք: Ամբողջ պատմվածքը ասելիք չունի, եթե չհաշվենք հեղինակի՝ հերոս հեղինակի անվստահությունը, դրա համար մտածեցի կարող ա ասելիքը վերնագրի մեջ ա: Էդ անվստահությունն էլ էր մի տեսակ չի համընկնում, պատմության մեջ նկարագրվում ա, բայց ընդհանուր տոնը լավ էլ վստահ ա, լեզուն էլի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> իսկ եթե ժառանգը ոչ մեկի էլ չի սպանել: բայց դա ոնց որ ոչ մի դեր չի խաղում, սպանի չսպանի պատմության մեջ դա ոնց որ էական դեր չունենա: Փաստը հոր մահն ա, մնացածը դրա հետևանքը: ոնց որ իրա մեջ չլուծված խնդիրներ կան հոր հետ, որ նորից մարմնավորում են էն էդ կերպարը հերոսի համար: Բայց հորը ոնց որ բերում տանում ա, բայց խնդիրն տենց էլ մնում ա անլուծելի, Մոնիկայի կերպարն էլ մնաց առանձին, չկպավ պատմությանը, երևի ելքը հենց այդտեղ էր, էն էլ մնաց փակ: Ծավալի համար տեղ կար կարելի էր մի քիչ էլ ինֆորմացի տալ, որ սենց շատ անորոշ չլինի: ոնց որ սենց, հը Մեֆ: Կարդացել ես


Չէ Լիզ ջան…  ժամանակ չի եղել… բայց որն ասես, էն էլ կկարդամ ու կխոսենք…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Նամբի մասին ասեմ, քվեարկեցի իրա օգտին, բայց նենց չի, որ անթերի ա: Շինարարի հետ համաձայն եմ նախ դոմփելն հոմանիշ ունի, որն ավելի հարմար ա, հետո Խու** չէ, Խե** ա, կարդալուց չի հնչում դաժե մտքի մեջ: Քաքն էլ էստեղ միջոց ա, ինքը չի կարա 100 ոռից դուրս եկած վարդ մանուշակի մեջ ընկած լինի 92 թվից: Այֆոնն էլ ռեկլամ չի, ամեն մի հեռախոսի համար չի որ ձեռդ քաքի մեջ կկոխես: Բացի դա արժեքների համեմատություն ա: էս պատմության մեջ տարօրինակ պլաստիկա կա, նույն բանը կարաս մի քանի բառով էլ պատմես, ինչը ես էսօր փորձի համար արեցի մի երկու անգամ: Ոնց որ անեկդոտից պատվածք սարքես, պատմվածքից անեկդոտ, հուսով եմ հեղինակը դեմ չի նման էքսպերիմենտի: Երկու դեպքում էլ իմաստը չի կորում, ուղղակի ծավալը մթնոլորտ պետք ա ստեղծի: Ձեռքի մտցնելու պահը մի տեսակ վերացական ա ստացվել, նկարագրությունները քիչ են , նենց չի որ ուշքս գնում ա տենց տեսարանների համար, բայց կարող ա մարդ կա ծակով զուգարան չի տեսել ու գաղափար չունի թե ինչի մեջ էր էդ տղեն տենց հանգիստ ձեռը մտցնում:


Նամը կարդացի… իմ անվան հետ ասոցոացրին, դրա համար… ասեմ… "Էս Հայաստանն ա, պապական Հայաստանը" տողից հետո դադարեց որպես գրական տեքստ գոյություն ունենալ… ուզում ես գրի քաք, կեղտ, կղկղանք, խույ կամ խեռ… չի փրկի… 

…բայց եթե գրողն ուզեցել ա կայֆավատ լինի վրաներս ապա արժեր ավելի երկարացնել, ձգել ու նոր վերջում ասեր "Էս Հայաստանն ա, պապական Հայաստանը…"

պատմվածք չի…

----------

Apsara (08.07.2014)

----------


## impression

Շին, դու կարգին հումորով մարդ ես  :Smile: 
ես չէի կարող գրած լինել նամբը, որտև նախ՝ ճիշտ ա, իմ բառապաշարում շատ կան ժարգոնային բառեր, բայց ես դրանք էդ քանակությամբ երբեք շաղ չեմ տալիս, երկրորդ՝ լիքը ուղղագրական/անուշադրության սխալներ կային, որոնք էլի ինձ հետ կապ չունեն, երրորդ՝ երբեք, ոչ մի պարագայում, նույնիսկ գտնվելով աշխարհի ամենահոգեմետ եսիմինչերի ազդեցության տակ չէի կարող գրել, որ կանեփը չոր էր, դրա համար լավ վառվեց, չորրորդ, ՀՀն ունիտազից հանելն իմ երևակայության թռիչքից վեր ա

----------

CactuSoul (08.07.2014), Sambitbaba (08.07.2014), Աթեիստ (08.07.2014), Վոլտերա (09.07.2014)

----------


## impression

եսիմ որտեղ էլ Ռուֆը հարցրել էր, թե Լիլիթն ինչ կապ ունի մրցույթի հետ
ախպեր ջան, ցանկացած լեգենդ ինքն իրենով արդեն իսկ արտասովոր ու տարօրինակ ա, եթե իհարկե դուք չունեք հարևան Լիլիթ տոտա, ով օձերի հետ ա քնում, վեց ձեռանի երեխեք ա ծնում, շրջագայում ա երկգլխանի առյուծի հետ, որին հենց ինքն էլ, ազատ ժամանակ վերակենդանացնում ա  :Jpit:  

ուրիշ հարց ա, թե ինչքանով էր հետաքրքիր լեգենդը վերապատմելը կամ հորինելը, ազնվությամբ, ես չգիտեմ՝ սա հորինվածք էր, թե վերապատում, ամեն դեպքում նորություն էր ինձ համար
լրիվ ուրիշ հարց ա, թե ինչքանով ա պրոֆեսոինալ գրված
ու բացարձակ այլ հարց ա, թե ինչքանով պետք ա էդ ամենը հուզի՝ ընդհանուր մրցույթի պատմվածքների որակին նայելով  :Smile:

----------

Enna Adoly (08.07.2014), ivy (08.07.2014), Sambitbaba (08.07.2014), Աթեիստ (08.07.2014), Ուլուանա (10.07.2014), Վոլտերա (09.07.2014)

----------


## ivy

> Շին, դու կարգին հումորով մարդ ես 
> ես չէի կարող գրած լինել նամբը, որտև նախ՝ ճիշտ ա, իմ բառապաշարում շատ կան ժարգոնային բառեր, բայց ես դրանք էդ քանակությամբ երբեք շաղ չեմ տալիս, *երկրորդ՝ լիքը ուղղագրական/անուշադրության սխալներ կային,* որոնք էլի ինձ հետ կապ չունեն, երրորդ՝ երբեք, ոչ մի պարագայում, նույնիսկ գտնվելով աշխարհի ամենահոգեմետ եսիմինչերի ազդեցության տակ չէի կարող գրել, որ կանեփը չոր էր, դրա համար լավ վառվեց, չորրորդ, ՀՀն ունիտազից հանելն իմ երևակայության թռիչքից վեր ա


«Կային»-ը լավ ես գրել, բայց հիմա չկան։ Ինչը որ մնացել է, վիճելի է, թե ժարգոնային բառերի դեպքում դա ոնց պիտի գրվի։

----------

Enna Adoly (08.07.2014), Աթեիստ (08.07.2014)

----------


## Smokie

> *Ազատության օրերս*
> 
> Ես չգիտեմ՝ ինչից ա, որ ես ամեն գործի մեջ Մուրակամի եմ տեսնում  Սա էլ ահավոր հիշեցրեց «Կաֆկան ծովափին». թե՛ իրա արյունախառը կայֆերով, թե՛ ավտոբուսով ուրիշ քաղաք գնալով (ու Կաֆկան էլ էր ինչ-որ ավտոբուսի մեջ արթնանում), թե՛ հոր հետ ինչ-որ հարաբերություններով 
> 
> Էս գործի մեջ ահագին հետաքրքիր գաղափարներ կային. թռչուն-կենդանու հոգի ընտրելու պահը, տկլոր բիձան, քաղաքի ու գյուղի հակադրությունը: Բայց հեղինակը բացարձակապես չի զարգացրել գաղափարները: Էլի շըփ-թըփ գրած գործ ա՝ առանց նորմալ սյուժեի: 
> 
> Որակի առումով առաջին գործին ո՛չ զիջում ա, ո՛չ գերազանցում:


Հաա՜, մոռացա ասել, որ էդ թռչուն-կենդանու հոգի ընտրելու պահով հիշեցրեց Brother Bear մուլտիկը: :Love:

----------


## Smokie

Ես նոր եմ կարդում քննարկումները ու մի բան չեմ հասկանում: :Think: 




> Մենակ ես ե՞մ «ծուղրուղուն» հասկացել էն իմաստով, որ լույսը բացվեց, ու նա զարթնեց. երազ էր դա:


Էս գրառումը մեջբերվում ա երկու ակումբցիների կողմից ու «Ժառանգի» վրա ա մեկնաբանությունը գնում, բայց ախր «Ազատության օրեր»-ում էր ծուղրուղուն :Xeloq:

----------

Sambitbaba (08.07.2014)

----------


## Freeman

Ի դեպ, էն անգամ մոռացա ասեի)




> Տարբերակ 3.
> 
> *Numb* 
> 
> -Էտ ի՞նչ ա, որ
> - Վոլտեր Վայթի կողմից պատրաստված կապույտ մետանֆիտամին:
> -Լավ, լուրջ:
> -Սովորական՝ բայց ըստ Գագի՝ շատ լավ պատրաստված քոլ:



Վոլտեր Վայթի չէ,  Հայզենբերգի  :Jpit:

----------

Մ Մ (08.07.2014), Ռուֆուս (08.07.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> եսիմ որտեղ էլ Ռուֆը հարցրել էր, թե Լիլիթն ինչ կապ ունի մրցույթի հետ
> ախպեր ջան, ցանկացած լեգենդ ինքն իրենով արդեն իսկ արտասովոր ու տարօրինակ ա, եթե իհարկե դուք չունեք հարևան Լիլիթ տոտա, ով օձերի հետ ա քնում, վեց ձեռանի երեխեք ա ծնում, շրջագայում ա երկգլխանի առյուծի հետ, որին հենց ինքն էլ, ազատ ժամանակ վերակենդանացնում ա  
> 
> ուրիշ հարց ա, թե ինչքանով էր հետաքրքիր լեգենդը վերապատմելը կամ հորինելը, ազնվությամբ, ես չգիտեմ՝ սա հորինվածք էր, թե վերապատում, ամեն դեպքում նորություն էր ինձ համար
> լրիվ ուրիշ հարց ա, թե ինչքանով ա պրոֆեսոինալ գրված
> ու բացարձակ այլ հարց ա, թե ինչքանով պետք ա էդ ամենը հուզի՝ ընդհանուր մրցույթի պատմվածքների որակին նայելով


Լիլ ջան, միգուցե ես եմ մրցույթի պահանջները սխալ հասկացել, բայց լեգենդն էնքանով է տարօրինակ, ինչքան ասենք հեքիաթը, ֆենթըզին ու սայ ֆայը: Բայց սա ոչ լեգենդների մրցույթ է, ոչ ֆենթըզիի, ոչ սայֆայի, ոչ էլ հեքիաթի ու ոնց ես եմ հասկանում, պետք է իրական, սովորական պատմության մեջ տարօրինակ բան մտցնել, ինչը մյուս տարբերակներում բավականին հաջողվել է, իսկ Լիլիթի դեպքը հը-ը:


Համ էլ, Լիզբեթ, բարի վերադարձ, կարոտել էինք  :Smile:

----------

Enna Adoly (08.07.2014), insider (08.07.2014), Skeptic (08.07.2014), Smokie (08.07.2014)

----------


## ivy

Ռուֆ, ինձ թվում է, դու ես սխալ հասկացել:
Պայմանների մեջ հատուկ նշված էր.



> Այս մրցույթը չունի *ժանրային* ու թեմատիկ սահմանափակում:


Ոչ մի տեղ չի գրվել, թե պետք է սովորական, իրական պատմություն ներկայացնել:
Տրված էր ստեղծագործական մեծ ազատություն, ու հեղինակը լավ օգտվել է դրանից:

----------


## Այբ

Առանձնապես ոչ մի պատմվածքով տպավորված չեմ: 
Քվեարկել եմ այն երկու գործերի՝ 1-ին և  2-րդ տարբերակների օգտին, որոնք համեմատած մյուս պատմվածքների հետ ավելի հաջողված են:
Եթե ժամանակ ունենամ, առանձին-առանձին կանդրադառնամ բոլոր պատմվածքներին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ես չգիտեմ՝ ինչից ա, որ ես ամեն գործի մեջ Մուրակամի եմ տեսնում:



 :Smile: 
Մի ֆրանսիական պոէտ Միացյալ Նահանգներ էր եկել: Նրան Նյու-Յորքվ ման տվող ուղեկից-գիդը ցույց տվեց Էմպայր-Սթեյթ երկնաքերը: Պոէտը զարմացավ: 
Հմայված, նա նայում էր շենքին, իսկ հետո ասաց. “Այն սեքսի մասին մտքերի է բերում”:

Հիմա արդեն զարմացավ գիդը: Նա ամենատարբեր արձագանքներ էր լսել, բայց սա մի ինչ-որ նոր բան էր: Օտարերկրացիներից ոչ ոք մինչև օրս չէր ասել, թե Էմպայր-Սթեյթը 
սեքսի մասին մտքերի է բերում: Եվ գիդը հարցրեց. “Խնդրում եմ, մի նեղացեք, բայց ինչու՞ դուք հանկարծ մտածեցիք սեքսի մասին”:

“Իսկ ես միշտ այդ մասին եմ մտածում” – պատասխանեց ֆրանսիացին:


_Օշո. "Մանանեխի սերմը"_

----------

Smokie (08.07.2014), Աթեիստ (08.07.2014)

----------


## Smokie

> Տարբերակ 4. *Ծաղիկներ* (մի հողագործի օրագրից)
> 
> շատ է վերացական ու անորոշ: հակառակ առաջին նախադասության. "Ձյուն է գալիս։ Փաթիլներն իջնում են վերևից, պտույտ գործում, կանգ են առնում մի պահ, հետո նորից շարունակում են իրենց ճանապարհորդությունը ու հեզիկ նստում հողին", - նման է տաք օրվա ձյան. հալվում-գնում է մինչև գետնին հասնելը: չնայած հեղինակը շատ գեղեցիկ է շարադրում: բայց, հեղինակ ջան, զգույշ, այդպիսի գեղեցկությամբ շար հեշտ է բյուրի ձեռքն ընկնելը...
> նախորդ պատմվածքի լրիվ հակառակն է:* իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե այս երկուսն իրար խառնեինք...*


Աջափսանդալ :Jpit:

----------


## Guest

> Աջափսանդալ


Արդեն բավականին ուշ էր, երբ ես, ձեռքումս իմ պատմվածքի A4 թղթերի խուրցը, երկչոտ թակեցի Մեծ Իշխան` գլխավոր խմբագրի աշխատասենյակի դուռն ու լսելով՝ մտե՛ք, էդպես էլ արեցի; 
Եվ հիմա կանգնած եմ կամրջի մեջտեղում, ու գլխավերևումս այս չարագույժ սև ամպերն են: 
-Վերցրու ապեր, սկզբից դու, հետո ես, տես հա, չափը չանցնես; - ասաց գլխավոր խմբագիրը:
Վեր եմ կենում տեղիցս, որ նորից քայլեմ առաջ։ Բայց գնալուցս առաջ մի պահ շուռ եմ գալիս դեպի ծառը, շոյում նրա հաստ բունը ու ժպտում նրան... բյուրածին... ամպագոռգոռ...
Կյանքը նորից եռաց Մեծ Իշխանի մեջ, երջանկությունը խեղդեց Մեծ Իշխանին: Մեծ Իշխանն էլ ինձ իր գիրկն առավ, գոչեց. “Վերջապե՜ս”…
Սկսեցի դողալ, սառնությունը տարածվեց մարմնովս մեկ: Ատամներս չխչխկում էին, մի քանի փորձից հետո գոռացի: Մոտեցան սպիտակ հագնված, անդեմք մարդիկ, ես չկարողացա պայքարել, ինձ թվաց արդեն մեռել եմ:
Հիմա ես գիտեմ, որ ամեն մեկը պիտի ապրի այնտեղ, որտեղ ծնվել է, իսկ թվացյալ ազատությունը… ծուղրուղու՜…

----------

Apsara (08.07.2014), CactuSoul (08.07.2014), insider (08.07.2014), ivy (08.07.2014), Sambitbaba (08.07.2014), Smokie (08.07.2014), Աթեիստ (08.07.2014), Ուլուանա (10.07.2014), Ռուֆուս (08.07.2014), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (09.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էկա մի վերջին գուշակություն էլ անելու. Իքս ֆակտորն Իմփրեշընն ա: Ռիփն ասում ա, որ առաջիններից մեկն ա ստացել: Ստեղ էնքան «վերջին վայրկյանին» գրած լինելը չի հարցը, ինչքան էդ գրելու հապճեպությունը, ու կապ չունի՝ դա մրցույթից մի ժամ առաջ ա լինում, թե մի շաբաթ առաջ: Իմպն ինքն էլ չի թաքցնում, որ շատ արագ ա գրում: Ու հաճախ են սենց «հապճեպ» բաներ ստացվում:

Ու խնդրում եմ՝ Numb-ը իրոք Իմպին մի վերագրեք: Ինքը տենց անհամ բան հաստատ չէր գրի:

----------

impression (08.07.2014), Ուլուանա (10.07.2014), Վոլտերա (09.07.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ու խնդրում եմ՝ Numb-ը իրոք Իմպին մի վերագրեք: Ինքը տենց անհամ բան հաստատ չէր գրի:


Numb-ը Իմպը չի էլ կարա լինի ու անհամ չի: Ու չգիտեմ Իմպն ինչի ա դատափետում «կանեփը չոր էր, դրա համար լավ վառվեց»-ը, մարդիկ Սևան էին գնացել, շատ հանգիստ կարար պլանը խոնավանար ու չկպներ  :Tongue:

----------

Freeman (08.07.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Տարբերակ 6. *Ժառանգը * 

Երեք անգամ եմ կարդացել, բայց էլի գլուխս ոչինչ չմտավ...
Առաջին անգամ հիշեցրեց. Гоголь - "Записки сумасшедшего".
Երկրորդ անգամ հիշեցրեց. Фернандо Аррабаль - "Необычный крестовый поход влюбленного Кастрата".
Երրորդ անգամ որոշեցի, որ շատ է նման Շտայների փիլիսոփայությանը` ամեն ինչ սարսափելի խառնել իրար և ոչ մի տեղ չբերել:

Հետո փորձեցի դիմել ձեր կարծիքների օգնությանն ու այնուամենայնիվ փորձել ինչ-որ բան հասկանալ... որքանով դուք ինձ օգնեցիք` չգիտեմ, բայց մոտավորապես մի այսպիսի բան ստացվեց.

Զանգահարում է առողջական խնդիրներ ունեցող մոր ֆանտոմը` "քույր Մոնիկան", և հայտնում է մահամերձ հոր մասին և այդ առիթով ձեռի հետ Դանին հրավիրում է ռեստորան` Ջեքի հետ ճաշի: Չի հասցնում Դանը որոշում ընդունել` ընդունե՞լ արդյոք քրոջ ֆանտոմի հրավերը, երբ դուռը թակում է մահամերձ հայրը, ով, ի տարբրություն Դանի, արդեն երևի հասցրել էր մահանալ, քանզի միայն այդ կերպ կարելի է բացատրել մահամերձի շարժունակությունը: Հոր այցի պատճառը բացատրում է այն, որ դեպի դրախտ ընկած ճանապարհին վերջինս չիշիկի կարիք էր զգացել: Իսկ ձեռքի հետ էլ հայտնում է ոչ այնքան հաճելի նորություն. դադարում է վճարել կնոջ առողջության համար: Բարկացած հոր ժլատությունից, Դանը որոշում է սպանել հորը, բայց մինչև կշոշափեր դանակի կոթը, հայրը գնում է: Դանը որոշում է մի քիչ խարակիրիավարի իրեն կտրտել, բայց չի հասցնում, քունը տանում է` քնում է: Քնից արթնացնում է մոր ուրվականն ու գնում, իսկ Դանը հասկանում է, որ իրականում հայրը դադարել էր վճարել մոր մահվան պատճառով: Խղճի խայթ զգալով անարդարորեն հորը սպանել ցանկանալու համար, Դանը սարսռում ու գոչում է, բայց գալիս են սպիտակ խալաթավորներն ու ինչպես միշտ, կապում են իրեն: Առավոտյան Դանն ինչ-որ կերպ ազատվում է կապերից ու գնում Ջեքի հետ հաց ուտելու: Բայց, մինչև կհասցներ հասնել հոր տան կողքին գտնվող "Ֆաթումին", իրեն բռնում-հետ են բերում էդ կեղտոտ սպիտակխալաթավորները: Այ քեզ ճակատագի՜ր...


Հետո հանկարծ աչքս ընկավ թևավոր խոսքին. *Abyssus abyssum invocat.* 
Այո, անդունդն անդունդ կծնե:

Հըմմ: :Think: 

Հ.Գ. Էդպես էլ չհասկացա, թե ինչի մասին էր, բայց կքվեարկեմ այն պատճառով, որ հեղինակն ինձ բերեց այսպիսի եզրակացությունների: 
Սրտանց, շնորհակալ եմ:

----------

ivy (08.07.2014), Mephistopheles (11.07.2014)

----------


## Guest

> Էդպես էլ չհասկացա, թե ինչի մասին էր, բայց կքվեարկեմ այն պատճառով, որ հեղինակն ինձ բերեց այսպիսի եզրակացությունների:


Զարմանում եմ, ո՞նց մարդիկ չեն ջոկում, որ ամենալավը հենց 6-րդ տարբերակն ա:

----------

Վոլտերա (09.07.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Հոր այցի պատճառը բացատրում է այն, որ դեպի դրախտ ընկած ճանապարհին վերջինս չիշիկի կարիք էր զգացել:


Հանճարեղ նախադասություն ա․ ամեն կարդալիս նորովի ա բացում  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Freeman (09.07.2014), ivy (08.07.2014), Sambitbaba (08.07.2014), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (09.07.2014)

----------


## ivy

Էս ամբողջ հատվածն ա հանճարեղ   :Jpit: 




> Զանգահարում է առողջական խնդիրներ ունեցող մոր ֆանտոմը` "քույր Մոնիկան", և հայտնում է մահամերձ հոր մասին և այդ առիթով ձեռի հետ Դանին հրավիրում է ռեստորան` Ջեքի հետ ճաշի: Չի հասցնում Դանը որոշում ընդունել` ընդունե՞լ արդյոք քրոջ ֆանտոմի հրավերը, երբ դուռը թակում է մահամերձ հայրը, ով, ի տարբրություն Դանի, արդեն երևի հասցրել էր մահանալ, քանզի միայն այդ կերպ կարելի է բացատրել մահամերձի շարժունակությունը: Հոր այցի պատճառը բացատրում է այն, որ դեպի դրախտ ընկած ճանապարհին վերջինս չիշիկի կարիք էր զգացել: Իսկ ձեռքի հետ էլ հայտնում է ոչ այնքան հաճելի նորություն. դադարում է վճարել կնոջ առողջության համար: Բարկացած հոր ժլատությունից, Դանը որոշում է սպանել հորը, բայց մինչև կշոշափեր դանակի կոթը, հայրը գնում է: Դանը որոշում է մի քիչ խարակիրիավարի իրեն կտրտել, բայց չի հասցնում, քունը տանում է` քնում է: Քնից արթնացնում է մոր ուրվականն ու գնում, իսկ Դանը հասկանում է, որ իրականում հայրը դադարել էր վճարել մոր մահվան պատճառով: Խղճի խայթ զգալով անարդարորեն հորը սպանել ցանկանալու համար, Դանը սարսռում ու գոչում է, բայց գալիս են սպիտակ խալաթավորներն ու ինչպես միշտ, կապում են իրեն: Առավոտյան Դանն ինչ-որ կերպ ազատվում է կապերից ու գնում Ջեքի հետ հաց ուտելու: Բայց, մինչև կհասցներ հասնել հոր տան կողքին գտնվող "Ֆաթումին", իրեն բռնում-հետ են բերում էդ կեղտոտ սպիտակխալաթավորները: Այ քեզ ճակատագի՜ր...

----------

CactuSoul (09.07.2014), Sambitbaba (08.07.2014), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (09.07.2014)

----------


## Ֆաուստ

Գրեմ առավել տպավորվածների մասին:
*Անձրև*


քվեարկեցի այս գործին: Հմուտ ձեռքով է գրված, պատկերները քայլում էին աչքերիս առաջ: Շնորհակալություն:

*Numb* 
զզվանքից բացի ոչինչ չզգացի: Հեղինակը իմաստ դրել է, բան չունեմ ասելու: 
Հեղինա'կ, սիրտս դեռ խառնում է :Bad: 


*Գրական գործակալություն «X Factor»*
վատը չէր: Եթե անձրևը չլիներ, հնարավոր է, որ քվեարկեի:

----------

Վոլտերա (09.07.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Տարբերակ 7. *Ազատության օրերս*

Ոնց որ Հարրի Փոթերի շուռ տված տարբերակը լինի, այսինքն, Հարրիին սովորական աշխարհից տարան կախարդարան, իսկ այստեղ` մեր հերոսը կախարդարանից սովորական աշխարհ է գնում: Հըմմ: Իրոք որ, տարօրինակ մոտեցում է, այդպես չէ՞: Ու նաև բավական հաջող իդեա է` ապրի հեղինակը: 
Բայց լիքը հակասական բաներ կան մեջը, որն արդեն չի ուտվում մի տեսակ:
Օրինակ, ինչպե՞ս կարող է բնության գրկում մեծացած մեկը մեկ շաբաթ և ավել ճանապարհ կտրած ավտոբուսի բենզինով թունավորված հոտը հոտավետ անվանել:
Շատ հավես էր տկլոր ծերունու կերպարը` հարյուր տոկոսանոց Մահավիրան է: Բայց, կարծում եմ, որ պատահականորեն է այդպես ստացվել, և դժվար թե հեղինակը գիտի, թե Մահավիրան ով է: Քանզի, եթե իմանար, ուրեմն լավ կիմանար նաև, որ Մահավիրան կգերադասեր գրքերով լիքը պահարանը նույնիսկ մեջքին տանել, այլ երբեք սայլակով, որպեսզի հանկարծակի որևէ միջատի չտրորի: 
Եվ այլն:
Բայց սրանք, հնարավոր է, կուտվեին էլ, եթե վերջն ամեն ինչ հարամ չաներ: :Sad: 
Մի տեսակ շատ անկապ էին, էլի, զուգարանի հատակին մոլորված այսուայն կողմ գլորվող աչքերն ու հողաբնակ արարածներին երջանկություն պարգևող արյունը:
Ու հետո հոր իմաստությունն էլ է բավականին վիճելի...

Եսիմ... :Think: 

Ինձ թվում է, թե շատ է շտապել հեղինակը, և եթե քիչ ավելի երկար գրեր, շատ սխալներ ինքստինքյան կմաքրվեին-կգնային:
Մյուս կողմից էլ, եթե էդքան բան հասանում եմ, ինչու՞ ինքս այդպես չվարվեցի... :Xeloq: 
Ինչպես նաև վերնագիրը...



Հ.Գ. Ծուղրուղու... կներեք, շնորհակալություն բոլորին, և, Այվ ջան, առաջին հերթին` քեզ: :Love:

----------

Guest (09.07.2014), ivy (09.07.2014), Ուլուանա (10.07.2014), Վոլտերա (09.07.2014)

----------


## Guest

Նրանք, ովքեր ընտրում են 4-րդ տարբերակը, պատմվածքները տեսնում են այսպես՝

----------

Enna Adoly (09.07.2014), ivy (09.07.2014), Skeptic (09.07.2014), Արէա (09.07.2014), մարիօ (09.07.2014), Ռուֆուս (09.07.2014), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (09.07.2014)

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

Բոլոր տարբերակներն էլ կարդացել եմ, ոչ մեկը մյուսից լավը չէր: Արդար չէր, որ երրորդը այդքան ձայն ունի, Ծաղիկները - ոչ:

----------

Enna Adoly (09.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բոլոր տարբերակներն էլ կարդացել եմ, ոչ մեկը մյուսից լավը չէր: Արդար չէր, որ երրորդը այդքան ձայն ունի, Ծաղիկները - ոչ:


Համաձայն եմ, երրորդը Ծաղիկներից շա՜տ լավը չի:
Ծաղիկները դու՞ ես գրել  :Jpit:

----------

Enna Adoly (09.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սպասեք ստեղ էլ գրեմ էն, ինչ նոր Ռուֆի ականջին ասեցի  :Jpit: 
Ասում եմ՝ Նամբը Ծաղիկների որձական տարբերակն ա:

----------

Enna Adoly (09.07.2014), մարդագայլուկ (09.07.2014), Վոլտերա (09.07.2014)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Բոլոր տարբերակներն էլ կարդացել եմ, ոչ մեկը մյուսից լավը չէր: Արդար չէր, որ երրորդը այդքան ձայն ունի, Ծաղիկները - ոչ:


Երրորդը ք**ի մասին ա ու պրծ, մտածել բան չկա1, միանգամից հասկացվում ա, դրա համար էլ էդքասն ձայն ունի :Crazy: :
Ակումբի մրցույթներին ձայն հավաքելու համար պիտի նման բաներ ուղարկել, թե չէ բռնել բարդ բաներ եք ուղարկում, որ ի"նչ լինի :LOL:

----------

Lusntag Lusine (09.07.2014), Այբ (09.07.2014), Վոլտերա (09.07.2014)

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

> Համաձայն եմ, երրորդը Ծաղիկներից շա՜տ լավը չի:
> Ծաղիկները դու՞ ես գրել


Մրցույթի կանոնների համաձայն հեղինակը իրա գործին ձայն չի կարող տալ:
Ես չեմ մասնակցում, ինձ մի փնտրեք:  :Smile:

----------


## Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ

Չգիտեմ ինչի ինձ թվում էր, որ էս մրցույթում պետք ա լինեն իրական կյանքից (գերազանցապես՝ սեփական) վերցրած տարօրինակ պատմություններ: Ափսոս.

Ուղղակի մի մեծ խնդրանք «Ժառանգի» հեղինակին, որ վերջում բացատրի իր գրածը.

----------


## Վոլտերա

Վերջապես ժամանակ գտա կարդալու: Գնացինք: Երկար չեմ գրելու` հավես չկա:
1. *Գրական գործակալություն «X Factor»-* Չհաշված մի քանի անմշակ պահերը, հրաշալի գործ է: Առաջին անգամ է, որ հաղթող պատմվածքն էդքան կպնում է ինձ: Շատ ծանոթ ձեռագիր է, բայց չեմ կարողանում տեղը բերել: Հավանաբար տղա է հեղինակը: Միակ թերությունը վերնագիրն էր:

2.*Անձրև*. հեղինակին միանգամից կռահեցի  :Jpit:  ընտիր գործ մը. Էս մրցույթը գրելուս հավեսը բացեց  :Jpit:  մանավանդ էս մեկը: Հեղինակ, պաչում եմ ^^

3. *Numb*. Անգամ որպես սովորական գրառում չի ուտվում, ուր մնաց որպես պատմվածք: Ով էլ որ գրել ա, հեռու ա գրելուց: Վերջին պահն իհարկե ազդեցիկ էր: Չէի սպասում: 

4.*Ծաղիկներ*. Հեղինակ, ախր դու քո ապրած սիրուն զգացողությունները որ հանձնում ես թղթին, ինքը դադարում ա արժեքավոր դառնալ: Պահիր դրանք քո ներսում, մի գրիր: Քեզ թվում ա կարդացողը զգում ա էն, ինչ դու զգում ես գրելուց, բայց չէ, կարդացողը ձանձրանում ա անընդհատ էդ նույն նորաթևիկ ու թախծալուր մեղեդին լսելուց: Ես գիտեմ ու ծանոթ եմ էն զգացողությանը, որը դու փորձել ես մեզ փոխանցել, ու գիտեմ նաև որ իրեն պետք չի դուրս հանել. Էդ զգալու ա համար ա, ոչ թե պատմվածքի վերածելու, էն էլ տարօրինակ~~~~

5. *Լիլիթ*. Կներես հեղինակ, բայց չկարողացա վերջացնել: Դու գրիր, բայց մրցույթներին մի ուղարկիր: Շատ ծանր է: 

6. *Ժառանգը*. Հեղինակ, գնալով ավելի հասուն ես գրում, արդեն քո սեփական ձեռագիրն ունես: Ապրես, ինչքան կարող ես շատ գրիր, քեզ մոտ լավ է ստացվում փորձարկումներ անելը: 
Հիմա գործի մասին: Ավելի շատ ոչ թե հերոսը երկու զուգահեռ իրականություններում էր ապրում, այլ զուգահեռ ժամանակային սահմաններում: Հիպերկուբի պես: (իսկ իմ ածելիավորն էդպես էլ ոչ մեկ չհասկացավ  :Beee: ) Շատ լավ էր ստացվել ժամանակներն իրար խառնելը, էդ անցումները աննկատ էին ու շատ նուրբ : Հեղինակ, էլի եմ ասել  էս մասին, մի հատ էլ կասեմ. թարգմանություն էր, շատ անորոշ լեզվային մտածողություն ունես դու, դրա վրա աշխատիր: Քվեարկելու եմ:

7. *Ազատության օրերս.* Շատ հետաքրքիր միջուկ ունի էս գործը: Նկարագրություններն ու պատկերներն էլ էին առանձնահատուկ: Հավանեցի: Վերջին ծուղրուղուն էլ հաստատեց, որ բացի էդ նաև երկշերտ գործ է: Ապրի հեղինակը: Երևի քվեարկեմ: 

Բայց ապրեք դուք, ժող, բավականին որակով ու տարօրինակ մրցույթ էր. Մեկը մյուսից ընտիր գործեր էին. Այվ, քեզ էլ մերսի իմ տեղն աշխատելու համար: Կուղղեմ սխալս  :Blush:

----------

ivy (09.07.2014), Sambitbaba (10.07.2014), Աթեիստ (09.07.2014), Արէա (09.07.2014)

----------


## ivy

Ինչ հավես ա, որ էսպես ակտիվ ա անցնում քվեարկությունը. համ նորեկներն են ակտիվ մասնակցում, համ վաղուց ակտիվություն չցուցաբերած հնաբնակները   :Smile:

----------

Վոլտերա (09.07.2014)

----------


## ivy

> Սպասեք ստեղ էլ գրեմ էն, ինչ նոր Ռուֆի ականջին ասեցի 
> Ասում եմ՝ Նամբը Ծաղիկների որձական տարբերակն ա:


Էդ երկու պատմվածքի միջև հնարավոր է՞ր համեմատության եզրեր գտնել  :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (09.07.2014)

----------


## keyboard

Այվի ջան, մի հատ ստեղ գրի, որը ով ա գրել, խոստանում եմ մարդու չասեմ, բայց դե իմանամ էլի, արժի քվեարկել թե չէ  :Think:

----------


## ivy

> Այվի ջան, մի հատ ստեղ գրի, որը ով ա գրել, խոստանում եմ մարդու չասեմ, բայց դե իմանամ էլի, արժի քվեարկել թե չէ


Երկու օրից կգրեմ, խոստանում եմ։

----------


## keyboard

ուրեմ երկու օրից էլ կքվեարկեմ:

Մարդ չգիտի ինչ քվեարկի այ մարդ  :Think:

----------


## ivy

Քիբորդ, դու մարդկանց ես ուզում քվեարկել, ոչ թե պատմվածքներին։ Էս էդ թեման չի։

----------


## keyboard

> Քիբորդ, դու մարդկանց ես ուզում քվեարկել, ոչ թե պատմվածքներին։ Էս էդ թեման չի։


Վայ, ես էլ գիտեմ ակումբանախարար ենք ընտրում: :LOL: 

հա Այվի ջան, իմ համար գրողը կապ ունի  :Wink:

----------


## ivy

> Վայ, ես էլ գիտեմ ակումբանախարար ենք ընտրում:
> 
> հա Այվի ջան, իմ համար գրողը կապ ունի


Քիբորդ ջան, բոլորն էլ մերոնք են գրել, հանգիստ քվեարկի   :Wink:

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Էս էլ հաղթողի «նվերը»՝ գովազդի տեսքով


Փոշմանում եմ, որ չմասնակցեցի  :Sad:

----------


## keyboard

եկել եմ բողոքեմ. արդար չի էս մրցույթը, Այվին գիտի հեղինակներին ու քվեարկել ա

----------


## ivy

Բաց անուններով մրցույթներ էլ են եղել, բոլորը տեսել են ով ով է։ Կարևորը, որ մարդ պատմվածքին քվեարկի, ոչ թե մարդուն։ Քո դեպքում՝ երևի չգործող տարբերակ   :Smile:

----------


## Արէա

> Երրորդը ք**ի մասին ա ու պրծ, մտածել բան չկա1, միանգամից հասկացվում ա, դրա համար էլ էդքասն ձայն ունի:
> Ակումբի մրցույթներին ձայն հավաքելու համար պիտի նման բաներ ուղարկել, թե չէ բռնել բարդ բաներ եք ուղարկում, որ ի"նչ լինի


Այլ կերպ ասած ակումբցիները սենց քաքոտ բաներ են սիրում, նորմալ, խելքը գլխին, բարդ գործեր ո՞ւր եք ուղարկում։

----------


## Yellow Raven

Numb-ը overrated-ա  :Jpit:

----------

մարդագայլուկ (09.07.2014)

----------


## ivy

> Այլ կերպ ասած ակումբցիները սենց քաքոտ բաներ են սիրում, նորմալ, խելքը գլխին, բարդ գործեր ո՞ւր եք ուղարկում։


Դե մարդիկ բարդն ու անհասկանալին չեն ուզում տարբերել։ 
Մեր մրցույթներում բարդ գործեր ոնց որ թե չեն լինում, դեռ էդքան չենք աճել, իսկ այ խառը-խըշտիկ, անհասկանալի ու վատ շարադրված՝ ինչքան ուզես։

----------

Արէա (10.07.2014)

----------


## Freeman

Ժող, էդ քաքոտ գործի մեջ լավ էլ խորություն, տարօրինակություն ու հետաքրքրություն կար: Շարադրանքն էլ վատը չէր, մի խոսքով ինքը պիտի հաղթեր)
Մտածում էի Ջոնն ա հեղինակը, բայց մի տեսակ իրանը չի ոճը  :Think:

----------

Աթեիստ (10.07.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

Ճիշտն ասած` ինձ էս քննարկումների ոճը սկսել ա նենց հավեսով ձանձրացնել: Քվեարկում ես, մեկ էլ արդիկ սկսում են պատասխան պահանջել, թե էդ գործին խի՞ ես ձայն տվել, էս նախորդ մրցույթի փորձից ա, էս մրցույթում` քաքոտ գործեր հավանող ես դառնում: Գրողը տանի, մրցույթը պահանջը էդ ա, որ ձայն տաս էն գործին որն ամենաշատն ես հավանել, հաղթում ա ամենաշատ ձայներ հավաքած գործը: Ո՞ւմ առաջ եմ ես պատասխանատու իմ ձայնի համար: Գործերի քննարկումը թողած ակումբցիների ճաշակն եք քննարկում: 

Գուց ես եմ շատ փխրուն դառել, բայց ինձ թվում ա` վիրավորական ա, երբ քեզ քաք հավանող են անվանում, զիբիլ հավանող են անվանում, քաքոտ գործ հավանող են անվանում, գործի մեջ հենց քաք տեսնող-քվերակող են անվանում: Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը մենակ քաք ա տեսել, իր խնդիրն ա: Ես գործերը կարդալիս նույնիսկ վրիպակները չեմ նկատում մեծ մասամբ, ինչ-որ անհաջող բառ ինչքան աչք պիտի ծակի, որ նկատեմ ու կարծիքիս վրա ազդի, կարդում եմ պատմությունները: Ներեցեք, էս պատմությունը ինձ դուր ա եկել: 

Շատ տհաճ ա, երբ ձեր հավանած գործի բարեմասնությունները ներկայացնելու փոխարեն, չհավանած գործն եք քլնգում, բայց էլ ավելի տհաճ ա, երբ էդ գործը հավանողներին եք քլնգում:

Որովհետև առաջին դեպքում գործ ունենք կամեցողության, կարդացած լավով կիսվելու, ուրիշներին էլ հասնալի դարձնելու ցանկության հետ, երկրորդ դեպքում` չուզողության:

Ինքս ոչ մեկին չեմ ուզում նեղացրած լինել, բայց երբեմն-երբեմն ինձ էլ ակումբը սկսում է դուր չգալ, երբ տեսնում եմ չուզողություն, չկամություն, չարություն: Բարության քարոզ էլ չէի ուզի գրածս դառնար, բայց մեր շուրջն էնքան չարություն կա, էնքան անարդարություն կա, որ ակումբը ինձ համար միշտ հրապուրիչ ա եղել իր դրական էներգիայով, ու ինձ ա թվում, թե ոնց, գուցե պատճառը լիքը էդ էներգիայով հորդացող մարդկանց քիչ գրելն ու չգրելն ա, բայց ինձ թվում ա` ակումբում էդ էներգիան պակասել ա, համենայն դեպս ինձ էլ չի հասնում:

----------

insider (10.07.2014), ivy (10.07.2014), Sambitbaba (10.07.2014), Աթեիստ (10.07.2014), Արէա (10.07.2014), Ռուֆուս (10.07.2014)

----------


## Dayana

Դրա համար սուս ու փուս կարդում ու քվեարկում ես, ոչ էլ դռբի տակ ես ընկնում  :Stop:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Մի՞թե ես էս ամբողջ 14–էջանոց քննարկումը կարդացի  :Shok: ։ Հավատս չի գալիս... 

Լավ էր, էս անգամ համարյա բոլոր տարբերակներն էլ հեշտ էին կարդացվում (բացի «Ծաղիկներից»)։ Ընդհանուր վատ չէր, բայց, իհարկե, կարող էր շատ ավելի լավ լինել։

Մեֆի լռությունն ա տարօրինակ... Մեֆ, հո բան չի՞ եղել  :Unsure: ։

----------


## ivy

Ան, բայց տասնչորսն էդքան էլ շատ չի, մեկ-մեկ տասնյակներ են լինում (Մեֆի մասնակցությամբ), ու էլի կարդում ենք  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Ճիշտն ասած...


Շին, ընդհանրապես հաղթողներին չեն սիրում. էդ ահագին համամարդկային թերություն է: Դե մենք էլ բացառություն չենք. մրցույթներում ով առաջինը վերևներում է հայտնվում, մեծ շանսեր ունի «աչքի գրող» դառնալու: 
Էդ չուզողությունը լավ բան չի իհարկե, բայց դե շատ մարդկային է:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էդ երկու պատմվածքի միջև հնարավոր է՞ր համեմատության եզրեր գտնել


Դե Ծաղիկները աղջկական ծայրահեղություն ա, Numb-ը՝ տղայական, ու էրկուսն էլ համարյա հավասար վատ գործեր են ինձ համար  :Jpit: 




> Ճիշտն ասած` ինձ էս քննարկումների ոճը սկսել ա նենց հավեսով ձանձրացնել: Քվեարկում ես, մեկ էլ արդիկ սկսում են պատասխան պահանջել, թե էդ գործին խի՞ ես ձայն տվել, էս նախորդ մրցույթի փորձից ա, էս մրցույթում` քաքոտ գործեր հավանող ես դառնում: Գրողը տանի, մրցույթը պահանջը էդ ա, որ ձայն տաս էն գործին որն ամենաշատն ես հավանել, հաղթում ա ամենաշատ ձայներ հավաքած գործը: Ո՞ւմ առաջ եմ ես պատասխանատու իմ ձայնի համար: Գործերի քննարկումը թողած ակումբցիների ճաշակն եք քննարկում: 
> 
> Գուց ես եմ շատ փխրուն դառել, բայց ինձ թվում ա` վիրավորական ա, երբ քեզ քաք հավանող են անվանում, զիբիլ հավանող են անվանում, քաքոտ գործ հավանող են անվանում, գործի մեջ հենց քաք տեսնող-քվերակող են անվանում: Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը մենակ քաք ա տեսել, իր խնդիրն ա: Ես գործերը կարդալիս նույնիսկ վրիպակները չեմ նկատում մեծ մասամբ, ինչ-որ անհաջող բառ ինչքան աչք պիտի ծակի, որ նկատեմ ու կարծիքիս վրա ազդի, կարդում եմ պատմությունները: Ներեցեք, էս պատմությունը ինձ դուր ա եկել: 
> 
> Շատ տհաճ ա, երբ ձեր հավանած գործի բարեմասնությունները ներկայացնելու փոխարեն, չհավանած գործն եք քլնգում, բայց էլ ավելի տհաճ ա, երբ էդ գործը հավանողներին եք քլնգում:
> 
> Որովհետև առաջին դեպքում գործ ունենք կամեցողության, կարդացած լավով կիսվելու, ուրիշներին էլ հասնալի դարձնելու ցանկության հետ, երկրորդ դեպքում` չուզողության:
> 
> Ինքս ոչ մեկին չեմ ուզում նեղացրած լինել, բայց երբեմն-երբեմն ինձ էլ ակումբը սկսում է դուր չգալ, երբ տեսնում եմ չուզողություն, չկամություն, չարություն: Բարության քարոզ էլ չէի ուզի գրածս դառնար, բայց մեր շուրջն էնքան չարություն կա, էնքան անարդարություն կա, որ ակումբը ինձ համար միշտ հրապուրիչ ա եղել իր դրական էներգիայով, ու ինձ ա թվում, թե ոնց, գուցե պատճառը լիքը էդ էներգիայով հորդացող մարդկանց քիչ գրելն ու չգրելն ա, բայց ինձ թվում ա` ակումբում էդ էներգիան պակասել ա, համենայն դեպս ինձ էլ չի հասնում:


Էլի սկսեցի՞ր  :Angry2: 




> Շին, ընդհանրապես հաղթողներին չեն սիրում. էդ ահագին համամարդկային թերություն է: Դե մենք էլ բացառություն չենք. մրցույթներում ով առաջինը վերևներում է հայտնվում, մեծ շանսեր ունի «աչքի գրող» դառնալու: 
> Էդ չուզողությունը լավ բան չի իհարկե, բայց դե շատ մարդկային է:


Ռիփ, էլ մի: Իքս ֆակտորի ու Անձրևի հասցեին ոնց որ թե թթու խոսք չկա, համենայնդեպս՝ ոչ ոք չի զարմանում, թե ոնց են ձայներ ստանում:

----------

Sambitbaba (10.07.2014), Smokie (10.07.2014), Վոլտերա (10.07.2014)

----------


## ivy

Սաղ հեչ, լավ է, որ մրցանակից երկու հատ ունեմ, բայց մեկը վարդագույն սրտիկներով է: Թեև լրիվ նույն բանն է, ուղղակի սրտիկներ ունի վրան ու կոչվում է Love Notes, որ լողանալիս սիրային տողեր թողնես յարիդ, չնայած ոչ մեկ չի արգելում այլ նպատակով օգտագործել  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մի՞թե ես էս ամբողջ 14–էջանոց քննարկումը կարդացի ։ Հավատս չի գալիս... 
> 
> Լավ էր, էս անգամ համարյա բոլոր տարբերակներն էլ հեշտ էին կարդացվում (բացի «Ծաղիկներից»)։ Ընդհանուր վատ չէր, բայց, իհարկե, կարող էր շատ ավելի լավ լինել։
> 
> Մեֆի լռությունն ա տարօրինակ... Մեֆ, հո բան չի՞ եղել ։


Ուլու ջան… բիզի եմ… կարգին չեմ էլ հետևել քննարկմանը իսկ գործերից նամն ու էքսն եմ կարդացել… 

… բայց լավ էլ քննարկվում ա… աշխուժ ա…

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան, բայց տասնչորսն էդքան էլ շատ չի, մեկ-մեկ տասնյակներ են լինում (Մեֆի մասնակցությամբ), ու էլի կարդում ենք


Հա, ես իրականում ավելի շատ էի սպասում, նենց ծանր զգացողությամբ սկսեցի կարդալ, մեկ էլ որ հասա տասնչորսին, հաճելիորեն զարմացա, որ պրծնում էր էդտեղ  :LOL: ։ Ինձ թվում էր՝ ավելի շատ ա, չէի նայել էջերին։

----------

ivy (10.07.2014)

----------


## տեսիլք

Տխուր է, երբ որոշ ակումցիներ իրենց իրավունք են վերապահում հեղինակներին խորհուրդ տալ չգրելու իրենց ճաշակին չհամապատասխանող պատմվածքներ։ Առողջ քննադատությունը շատ կառուցողական կարող է լինել, մինչդեռ՝ հեղինակ ջան նման բաներ էլ մի գրի-ները մենակ անհանդուրժողականություն են սերմանում։

----------

ivy (10.07.2014), Sambitbaba (10.07.2014), Շինարար (10.07.2014), Ուլուանա (10.07.2014), Ռուֆուս (10.07.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Հիմա՝ տարբերակների մասին՝ հերթով։

*1. Գրական գործակալություն «X Factor»*
Շարադրանքի առումով ամենալավ գործն էր՝ հասուն գրելաոճով, հետաքրքիր հնարքներով, հումորը տեղը, ընդհանուր՝ շատ հավես կարդացվող, առնվազն ինձ համար՝ ամենահավես կարդացվողը։ Շարադրանքի առումով կպնելու տեղ չկա։ Միակ կպնելու տեղը սյուժեն է։ Մի անգամ որ կարդացի, վերջն ահավոր հիասթափեցնող էր։ Ջղայնացա նույնիսկ, որ էդքան հավես սկիզբ ու ընթացք ունեցող պատմվածքը հեղինակն էդպես «թեթև ձեռքով» հարամել է։ Բայց հենց նոր մի անգամ էլ կարդացի, ու վերջին սկսեցի մի քիչ այլ հայացքով նայել։ Էստեղ ոնց որ թե կարծիքը հնչեց, որ հերոսը քննադատաբար է վերաբերվում ինքն իրեն, բայց իրականում էդ շատ խաբուսիկ՝ զուտ արտաքին կերպար էր. համաձայն եմ Լիզբեթի հետ, որ հերոս–հեղինակի անվստահությունը մի տեսակ հակասում ա իսկական հեղինակի վստահ տոնին։ Հնարավոր ա, որ հեղինակի մեսիջն էս էր. հերոսի պես խիստ եղեք ինքներդ ձեր նկատմամբ. ավելի լավ է՝ հետևեք նրա օրինակին և ճիշտ ժամանակին կերեք ձեր երկնած անտաղանդությունը՝ ազատելով մեզ ձեր զառանցանքները կարդալու տհաճությունից։ Իսկ պատմվածքի վերջին նախադասությունը շատ խոսուն էր, շատ հավանեցի։

Սկզբում մտածում էի՝ Այվին կլինի, բայց որ տեսա՝ ինքն էլ ա քվեարկել էդ տարբերակի օգտին, հասկացա, որ չէ։ Բայց շատ նման ա Այվիին, ինչ ուզում եք՝ ասեք։ 
Հետո որ ասեցին՝ Իմպն ա, երկրորդ անգամ կարդացի, ինձ էլ տենց թվաց :Jpit: ։ Ուրիշ մարդ դժվար թե լինի։

----------

insider (10.07.2014), ivy (10.07.2014), Mephistopheles (11.07.2014), Sambitbaba (10.07.2014), Smokie (10.07.2014), Ռուֆուս (10.07.2014), Վոլտերա (10.07.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Հա, մոռացա ասել. առաջին տարբերակի վերնագիրը հեչ չհավանեցի, մի տեսակ ոնց որ պարտականության պես դրած լիներ։

----------

Վոլտերա (10.07.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*2. Անձրև*
Իսկապես տարօրինակ պատմություն, վերջն էլ ինքն էր։ Լավ շարադրված, լավ կառուցված սյուժեով  գործ էր։ Ճիշտ է, էն կոսով աղջկանից իմ զահլեն էլ գնաց, բայց հնարավոր ա, որ էդ ինձնից էր, չգիտեմ  :LOL: ։

----------

Sambitbaba (10.07.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*3. Numb*

Իսկապես շատ երկար ու անբովանդակ էր տղայական ժարգոնախեղդ զրույցը։ Հասկանում եմ, որ ժարգոնը տղաներից շատերի խոսքի անբաժան մաս է կազմում, հատկապես երբ մենակ են՝ առանց աղջիկների, ու պատմվածքում ներկայացված երկխոսությունն էլ շատ բնական ու իրական էր, բայց էստեղ մի ուրիշ կարևոր հանգամանք կա. արդյոք ամեն բնական խոսակցություն էնքան հետաքրքի՞ր է, որ պատմվածքի մաս դառնա, էլ չեմ ասում՝ պատմվածքի համարյա ողջ ընթացքը կազմի։ Իմ կարծիքով, ահագին առօրեական, ոչինչ չասող խոսակցություն էր. հանգիստ կարող էր դրա իննսուն տոկոսը չլինել, ու գործը դրանից չէր տուժի։ Հայաստանի ու դարչնագույն զանգվածի գաղափարը հաջող էր, հետաքրքիր էր, բայց դա, ըստ իս, էս գործի միակ հաջողված մասն էր ու էնքան չկար, որ գործը փրկեր։ 

Ի դեպ, երբ սկսեցի կարդալ, հենց սկզբից հերոսի դերում ակամա Արամին էի պատկերացնում, ու, բնականաբար, մտքովս անցավ, որ հեղինակը կարող է ինքը լինել։ Բայց հետո էլի եկավ էն պահը, երբ նայում ես քվեարկությանն ու հասկանում, որ չէ  :Jpit: ։

----------

Sambitbaba (10.07.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Տարբերակ 4.*
Մենակ ի՞նձ ա թվում, թե էս պատմվածքը նախորդ մրցույթներից մեկում էլ ա եղել... Լուրջ եմ ասում, հենց սկզբից էդ զգացողությունն եմ ունեցել, ու ինչքան կարդում էի, էնքան ավելի էր ուժեղանում էդ զգացողությունը։ Բայց դե դրանից բացի, մի ուրիշ՝ ավելի ուժեղ զգացողություն էլ կար, որ թույլ չտվեց մինչև վերջ կարդալ՝ արհեստական խուճուճ–մուճուճ բառերից ու առնվազն ինձ համար անհետաքրքիր ռոմանտիկ մոտեցումից առաջացած զգացողությունը։ Թող ների ինձ հեղինակը, բայց էս տիպի գործերը հենց սկզբից արդեն պատկերացում են տալիս ընդհանուր գործի մասին, ու եթե դուրդ չի գալիս, ինձ թվում է՝ մեղք չի չշարունակելը։

----------

ivy (10.07.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*5. Լիլիթ*
Շարադրանքը մի քիչ տարօրինակ էր (Ռուֆուսի ասած շարահյուսական հնարքները նկատի ունեմ), բայց ինչ–որ առումով՝ սյուժեին համահունչ. մի ուրիշ գործի դեպքում շարադրանքը կդիտարկեի որպես թերություն, բայց էս գործի դեպքում ուտվում էր։ Հեղինակն էնքան էլ հմուտ գրող չի երևում, բայց պատմությունը բավական հետաքրքիր էր, ինձ դուր եկավ, թեև համաձայն եմ էն կարծիքին, որ մի քիչ շատ էր ձգձգած, կարելի էր որոշ մասեր կրճատել։ Ընդհանուր տպավորությունս ավելի շատ դրական է։

----------

Sambitbaba (10.07.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*6. Ժառանգը* 
Խոստովանեմ, որ առաջին անգամ կարդալուց ես էլ բան չեմ հասկացել։ Տարբեր ակումբցիների բացատրությունները (թեկուզև երբեմն իրար հակասող) ահագին օգնեցին, որ երկրորդ անգամ կարդալուց հետո ինձ էլ տեղ հասնի, թե ինչն ինչոց էր  :Jpit: ։ Իհարկե, երաշխիք չկա, որ հասկացածս էն է, ինչ նկատի է ունեցել հեղինակը, բայց կարևորը՝ հետաքրքիր էր բավական։ Շարադրանքն էլ էր լավը, այսինքն՝ ինչ–որ առանձնահատուկ բանով աչքի չէր ընկնում, բայց նորմալ էր էնքանով, որ որևէ վատ բան ասել չեմ կարող, իսկ դա արդեն քիչ չի երևի։

----------

Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (10.07.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*7. Ազատության օրերս*

Լավ գաղափարի ոչ էնքան հաջող իրականացում։ Լավ էր սկսվել, խոստումնալից էր, բայց վերջում ինձ խաբված զգացի։ Շատ անկապ էր վերջը։ Հոր «իմաստությունն» էլ, ըստ իս, անիմաստություն էր իրականում։ Հեղինակը բավական հոռետես է։ Ենթադրում եմ՝ ով է։ Եթե ճիշտ եմ ենթադրում, ամեն դեպքում շարադրանքի մեջ զգալի աճ եմ տեսնում ու հետագայում ակնկալում եմ ավելի հաջող գործեր կարդալ իր հեղինակած  :Smile: ։

----------

Sambitbaba (10.07.2014), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (10.07.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Վերջը որոշեցի քվեարկել հետևյալ տարբերակների օգտին.

*1. «Գրական գործակալություն «X Factor»»
2. «Անձրև»
5. «Լիլիթ»
6. «Ժառանգը»*։

----------

Guest (10.07.2014), Sambitbaba (10.07.2014), Վոլտերա (10.07.2014)

----------


## ivy

Մինչ այժմ մրցույթներում քվեարկողների ամենամեծ թիվը 54-ն է եղել. կարող ե՞նք նոր ռեկորդ սահմանել, դեռ մեկ ու կես օր կա  :Smile:

----------


## Guest

Ես շատ մի չեմ հասկանում շարադրանքի որակը ինչ ա ու չեմ էլ իմանում գրական արժեք ասելով ինչ են հասկանում, այդ պատճառով խնդրում եմ լսել, միջին մակարդակից ցածր ընթերողի՝ անգրագետիս տպավորությունը պատմվածքների մասին:

*1 Տեղ` Տարբերակ 6. Ժառանգը*
Ամենատաօրինակ պատմվածքը, որը շատերը մի քանի անգամ կարդացին ու ամեն մեկը հասկացավ այն ինչ հասկացավ: Բա էդպես էլ պիտի լինի, մարդ պիտի հասկանա այն ինչ ուզում ա ու հալալ ա այն գրողին, որ կարողանում ա հակասական կարծիքներ ստեղծի ընթերցողների մոտ:
Իմ համար այստեղ խառնված էին համ ժամանակը, համ իրականությունները ու երազները: Սահուն անցումներն էլ հրաշալի էին:

*2 Տեղ` Տարբերակ 2. Անձրև* 
Կայֆոտ էր, թեթև ձանձրալի ու սպասելի: Հանգիստ էր կարդացվում: Ինձ դուր ա եկել բավականին:

*3 Տեղ` Տարբերակ 7. Ազատության օրերս*
Տարօրինակությամբ երկրորդ, իսկ ընդանուր կարճ ու սկիզբը վերջին չհամապատասխանող: Երևի մեջտեղի մասը բաց ա թողնվաց  :Smile: 

*4 Տեղ` Տարբերակ 1. Գրական գործակալություն «X Factor»*
Սահուն կարդացվող էր, իսկ վերջին նախադասության պարքեված ժպիտը շատ հաճելի էր ժպտալ :-D

*5 Տեղ` Տարբերակ 5. Լիլիթ* 
Երկար ու անհետաքրքիր, իմ համար  :Sad:  Մի կերպ կարդացի:

*6 Տեղ` Տարբերակ 3. Numb* 
Էնքան ա որ գրած ա, անիմաստ ա մի տեսակ: Կամ ինչպես ասացի, անգրագետ եմ, չեմ ջոկում:

*7 Տեղ` Տարբերակ 4. Ծաղիկներ*
Միակ պատմվածքը, որ մի 5 անգամ փորձեցի կարդալ: Ամեն անգամ թռնում էի որոշ մասերի վրայով, իսկ հաջորդ անգամ կարդալուց մտածում էի, որ արդեն կարդացել եմ ու էլի էի թռնում: Տենց էլ չհասկացա ինչի մասին ա, մարդ կա՞, որ մի երկու բառով կասի ինչ էր գաղափարը, որովհետև քանի անգամ կարդացի մենակ ինչ որ նկարագրող բառերի հանդիպեցի բայց չհասկացա ինչ էին նկարագրում:
Մեր դասարանում մի հատ գերազանցիկ կար, որ շարադրությունները էս ոճով էր գրում իսկ դասատում հաջորդ դասին, որպես լավագույն գործ բարցրաձայն ընթերցում էր: Մի անգամ, նման ընթերցման ժամանակ, վեր կեցա ու դուրս էկա դասարանից: Տնորենի 5 րոպե գոռգոռոցը հաստատ ավելի հաճելի էր լսես, քա 15 րոպե այն "ստեղծագործություն"-ը:

Հ.Գ. Ավել պակասի համար կներեք:

----------

Sambitbaba (10.07.2014), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (10.07.2014)

----------


## impression

բայց օրինակ ինչի՞ են բոլորը հրաժարվում նկատել առաջին տարբերակի առնվազն մեկ պատմվածքը
մի տողանի, սիրուն պատմվածք
ամենավերջում
հլը նայե՞ք

----------

Sambitbaba (10.07.2014)

----------


## Smokie

Ես հավանածս պատմվածքը ցանկության դեպքում կկարդամ երկրորդ, երրորդ և էլ չգիտեմ ո՞րերորդ անգամ: Բայց եթե պատմությունն ինքն ա էնպես անում, որ երկրորդ անգամ կարդամ՝ հասկանալու համար, դա ինձ համար էնքան էլ հեշտ չի ու վերջիվերջո ոչ մեկ ինձ չի ստիպում: Չեմ սիրում, երբ հանգամանքների բերումով եմ երկրորդ անգամ կարդում պատմվածքը ու զգում եմ, որ չունեմ դրա ցանկությունը: Ոնց որ ավելորդ տեղը գլուխ ցավացնես, ինչի՞ համար, վերջիվերջո պարտադիր պայման չի: Հասկանում եմ՝ չնայած չհասկացվելուն, պատմվածքը որոշ մարդկանց կարող ա էնքան հետաքրքրի, էնքան գայթակղի, որ ստիպի երկրորդ անգամ կարդալ՝ հասկանալ ի՞նչն ինչոց ա: Ինձ էդքան չգրավեց Ժառանգները: :Pardon:

----------

Sambitbaba (10.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> բայց օրինակ ինչի՞ են բոլորը հրաժարվում նկատել առաջին տարբերակի առնվազն մեկ պատմվածքը
> մի տողանի, սիրուն պատմվածք
> ամենավերջում
> հլը նայե՞ք


Հիմա ասել էի հա  :Jpit: 
Սիրունը սիրուն ա, բայց դե ընդհանուր պատմվածքին քիչ ա կպնում:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> բայց օրինակ ինչի՞ են *բոլորը* հրաժարվում նկատել առաջին տարբերակի առնվազն մեկ պատմվածքը
> մի տողանի, սիրուն պատմվածք
> ամենավերջում
> հլը նայե՞ք


Ո՞նց թե բոլորը, ես էլ հեչ, հա՞  :Beee: .



> Հիմա՝ տարբերակների մասին՝ հերթով։
> 
> *1. Գրական գործակալություն «X Factor»*
> Շարադրանքի առումով ամենալավ գործն էր՝ հասուն գրելաոճով, հետաքրքիր հնարքներով, հումորը տեղը, ընդհանուր՝ շատ հավես կարդացվող, առնվազն ինձ համար՝ ամենահավես կարդացվողը։ Շարադրանքի առումով կպնելու տեղ չկա։ Միակ կպնելու տեղը սյուժեն է։ Մի անգամ որ կարդացի, վերջն ահավոր հիասթափեցնող էր։ Ջղայնացա նույնիսկ, որ էդքան հավես սկիզբ ու ընթացք ունեցող պատմվածքը հեղինակն էդպես «թեթև ձեռքով» հարամել է։ Բայց հենց նոր մի անգամ էլ կարդացի, ու վերջին սկսեցի մի քիչ այլ հայացքով նայել։ Էստեղ ոնց որ թե կարծիքը հնչեց, որ հերոսը քննադատաբար է վերաբերվում ինքն իրեն, բայց իրականում էդ շատ խաբուսիկ՝ զուտ արտաքին կերպար էր. համաձայն եմ Լիզբեթի հետ, որ հերոս–հեղինակի անվստահությունը մի տեսակ հակասում ա իսկական հեղինակի վստահ տոնին։ Հնարավոր ա, որ հեղինակի մեսիջն էս էր. հերոսի պես խիստ եղեք ինքներդ ձեր նկատմամբ. ավելի լավ է՝ հետևեք նրա օրինակին և ճիշտ ժամանակին կերեք ձեր երկնած անտաղանդությունը՝ ազատելով մեզ ձեր զառանցանքները կարդալու տհաճությունից։ *Իսկ պատմվածքի վերջին նախադասությունը շատ խոսուն էր, շատ հավանեցի։*

----------

impression (10.07.2014), ivy (10.07.2014), Sambitbaba (10.07.2014)

----------


## Smokie

> Ո՞նց թե բոլորը, ես էլ հեչ, հա՞ .


Ընդհանրապես վերջին գրառողներից մի քանիսն էլ են անդրադարձել էդ նախադասությանը: :Smile:  Դե սակուրայի մասին էլ հո ամենաառաջինը ու ամենասկզբերում ես եմ խոսացել, չնայած խոսքս լրիվ ուրիշ թեմայով էր, բայց որ նկատել եմ, դա փաստ ա:: :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

Վե՞րջ, էլ ոչ խոսում եք, ոչ քվեարկո՞ւմ   :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Վե՞րջ, էլ ոչ խոսում եք, ոչ քվեարկո՞ւմ


Չէ… գրում ենք հլա…

էքս ֆակտոր…

առաջին հայացքից լավ քորեոգրաֆդ գործ ա ու հենց էդպիսին էլ կա… բայց ունի մի հատ ֆեյք մոմենտ… գրողը գրում ա առաջին դեմքով, բայց դատողությունները 3րդ դեմքի ոնց որ լինեն… օրինակ երբ խմբագիրը դուրս ա գալիս և գրողը սկսում ա ուտել գործը… սա շատ նուրբ մոմենտ ա քանի որ եթե գրողն ուտողն ա ապա դրա ռացիոնալը պետք ա ավելի լավ կառուցված լինի… "ազատում եմ ձեզ էդ տանջանքից"-ը մի տեսակ ոնց որ "ֆեյք համեստություն" լինի… ակամայից հիշեցի Չեխովի "հիվանասենյակ համար 6"-ը… էդ փասեջըն ընդեղ շատ լավ էր արված՝ նորմալից-խելագար… ստեղ իհարկե էդ մոմենտը չկար, բայց երբ որ ասում ա (իհարկ ոչ բառացի, այլ ցույց ա տալիս) "տեսեք ինչ տարօրինակ բան եմ անում", սկսում ես կասկածել նրա ազնիվ տարօրինակությանը… 

եթե ուտողն ա գրում, ապա նա պետք ա հստակ կառուցի ուտելու տրամաբանությունն էն աստիճանի որ մենք ուրիշ ելք չտեսնենք (մենք էլ լինեինք, մենք էլ կուտեինք)… կամ էլ ինչ որ մի կետից պատմվածքը պտի անցներ 3րդ դեմքի… կարծում եմ կարելի ա փորձել մի կեսը գրել առաջին դեմքով, մյուսը 3րդ… համոզված չեմ… պատմվածքը էդ կետից կոտրվում ա ու ոնց որ թեյփով կպցվի… լավ ես անում ուտում ես, բայց պտի համոզես որ ուրիշ ելք չկա… կարելի ա առաջարկներ անել, բայց շատ մարդիկ կարող ա հարձակվեն վրես, ասելով որ ստիպում եմ փոխեն… շատ պետքս ա նստեմ փոխեմ… ձեր մուր ձեր գլուխ… 

էս գործոններին որ նայում ես, արդեն վերջին նախադասությունը որն էնքան ուշադրություն ա ուզում գրավի, դառնում ա անտեղի… ո՞րտեղից էդ նախադասությունն եկավ… կպցրած ա մի տեսակ… Իմփրեշընի հատ կարամ համաձայնվեմ որ առանձին պատմվածք ա՝ կարճ… բայց առանձին ա… where the hell that came from?…

էս բաներին որ նայում ես, արդեն զգում ես որ իրա կուռ լինելն էդքան էլ տենց չի… 

լավ ա գրած՝ հումորով, բայց կարծես էդ հումորին արդեն ծանոթ ենք մի քիչ… ոչ էս մրցույթներից… 

բնական ա որ գրողը գրելու հմտություն ունի, բայց էդ հմտությունը երբեմն թակարդ ա դառնում ու լավ մշակած դետալների հետևում overall ստրուկտուրան կորում ա… big picture-ը տուժում ա… մեր մասնագիտության մեջ էլ կա տենց բան…

----------

CactuSoul (11.07.2014), impression (11.07.2014), ivy (11.07.2014), Sambitbaba (11.07.2014), Smokie (11.07.2014), Շինարար (10.07.2014), Ուլուանա (10.07.2014), Վոլտերա (11.07.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Նամը… 

սիտուացիաներ կան, է՞ որ մեկին հանդիպում ես, շատ ստանդարտ սիտուացիա ա, խոսում եք վիճակներից որ մինչև բողազներս քաքի մեջ ենք խրված, էս ինչ քաքն ընկանք… մի բան որ ամեն մարդ ա ասում անկախ կրթական ու ինտելեկտուալ մակարդակից… այ հենց ասում ա "Հայաստանն ա. մեր պապական Հայաստանը…" գործն ինջնում ա էդ մակարդակի… ամբողջ տեքստը դառնում ա անիմաստ… դետալներն արդեն հետաքրքիր չեն դառնում, լեզուն դառնում ա irrelevant… բացարձակապես արդեն շարունակելն անիմաստ ա դառնում որովհետև դրանից ավելի ուժեղ բան էլ չի ասվելու ու մեր երևակայությունն իրա գրածներից ավելի առաջ ա անցնում… էդ մի ֆրազան էնքան ծանոթ ա, օգտագործված ու գերօգտագործված, էնքան շատ ենթատեքստ ունի, որ դրա շուրջն ինչ էլ կառուցես փուլ ա գալու… այսինքն էդ մտքին հասնելու համար ոչ մի ստրուկտուրա պետք չի, ինքը ֆրազան առանձին կարում ա իրանով գոյություն ունենա ու իրա ոտերի վրա կանգնի… 

բացի դրանից… ես համոզված չեմ որ "հայաստանը քաքի մեջ ա" թեման գրական,պատմվածքային ա… գուցե "հայաստանի վիճակը"-ը լիներ, այսինքն կլիներ, բայց հատկապես "հայաստանը քաքի մեջ ա"-ն ոնց որ արվեստի կամ գրական շեմը չի անցնում, մանավանդ հիմա… ավելի ֆելիետոնային ա… երևի ինչ որ տեղ երգիծական/խմբագրականային… բայց որպես գրական գործ չի ձգում… հաստատ երկրորդ անգամ չես կարդա, որ ավելի ուշադիր լինես հանկարծ բան բաց թողած չլինես… արդեն կապ էլ չունի թե կանեփը չոր ա թե թաց… ամեն ինչ կորում ա էդ մի ֆրազայի պատճառով… 

իհարկե կարելի աառաջարկներ անել, բայց հաշվի առնելով էս ստրատեգիայի անընդունելությունը՝ չենք անում…

----------

CactuSoul (11.07.2014), Sambitbaba (11.07.2014), Վոլտերա (11.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վե՞րջ, էլ ոչ խոսում եք, ոչ քվեարկո՞ւմ


Քանի մի քիչ խմած եմ, կարելի՞ ա խոսել  :Jpit: 
Էս մրցույթում ինձ ամենաշատը Ռիփը դուր էկավ: Նենց կայֆ ա անցկացնում, աշխուժացնում, անհանգստանում:  :Smile:

----------

Enna Adoly (11.07.2014), ivy (11.07.2014), Աթեիստ (11.07.2014), Արէա (11.07.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Քանի մի քիչ խմած եմ, կարելի՞ ա խոսել 
> Էս մրցույթում ինձ ամենաշատը Ռիփը դուր էկավ: Նենց կայֆ ա անցկացնում, աշխուժացնում, անհանգստանում:


մի հատ հլա քեզ հավաքի… գնա օյաղացի նոր խոսա… օքե՞յ…

----------

Sambitbaba (11.07.2014), Աթեիստ (11.07.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Վե՞րջ, էլ ոչ խոսում եք, ոչ քվեարկո՞ւմ


Եկա ներկա ստանամ:
Ես վաղը: Դեռ չորսն եմ կարդացել: Էդ չորսից էս պահին ուզում քվեարկել կամ երկրորդի, կամ առաջին ու երկրորդի օգտին: Վաղը կաշխատեմ մյուսներն էլ կարդալ ու վերջնական կողմնորոշվել, ինչպես նաև կոնկրետ կարծիքներ գրել  :Smile: 

հ.գ. էս գրառումս անում եմ՝ պատասխանատվությանս զգացումը բարձրացնել փորձելու համար  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (11.07.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Անձրևը…

ավելի շուտ "պարանորմալ երևութ" թեմայի գրառում ա քան պատմվածք… ինձ թվում ա գրական գործը հետաքրքիր դեպքից կամ երևույթից էն կողմ պետք ա գնա… ինքը մնաց անձրևի տակ Կարո քեռու տղան մահացավ… go figure… 

տարօրինակ պատմությունները իմ կարծիքով դրանք սովորական պատմություններ են տարօրինակ տեսանկյունից ու ընկալմամբ… այ էս չկար էդ գործի մեջ, դրա համար էլ դարձնում ա պարանորմալ…




> Հետո լիֆչիկս հանեցի, մյուս կողմ շպրտեցի: Հանեցի կոշիկներս, շալվարս, տրուսիկս, վերջում՝ գուլպաներս: Մտա լողարան, դուշը միացրի ու միանգամից մարմինս հանձնեցի տաք ջրին: Ուխա՜յ:


 ափսոս մրցույթին նկար չի կարելի դնել…

----------

ivy (11.07.2014), Sambitbaba (11.07.2014), Աթեիստ (11.07.2014), Վոլտերա (11.07.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Անձրևը…
> 
> ավելի շուտ "պարանորմալ երևութ" թեմայի գրառում ա քան պատմվածք… ինձ թվում ա գրական գործը հետաքրքիր դեպքից կամ երևույթից էն կողմ պետք ա գնա… ինքը մնաց անձրևի տակ Կարո քեռու տղան մահացավ… go figure… 
> 
> տարօրինակ պատմությունները իմ կարծիքով դրանք սովորական պատմություններ են տարօրինակ տեսանկյունից ու ընկալմամբ… այ էս չկար էդ գործի մեջ, դրա համար էլ դարձնում ա պարանորմալ…
> 
>  ափսոս մրցույթին նկար չի կարելի դնել…


Ոչ թե «ափսոս, չի կարելի», այլ «ափսոս, չի պահանջվում»  :Sad:

----------

Sambitbaba (11.07.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ոչ թե «ափսոս, չի կարելի», այլ «ափսոս, չի պահանջվում»


մյուս մրցույթին պտի պարտադիր պայման լինի…

----------

Sambitbaba (11.07.2014), Աթեիստ (11.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ոչ թե «ափսոս, չի կարելի», այլ «ափսոս, չի պահանջվում»


Խուժաններ  :Jpit:

----------

Smokie (11.07.2014), Աթեիստ (11.07.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Խուժաններ



Ոչ թե խուժաններ, այլ տղամարդիկ։
Ռուսերեն ասեմ՝ «Плох тот солдат, который не хочет!»:

----------

Վոլտերա (11.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ոչ թե խուժաններ, այլ տղամարդիկ։
> Ռուսերեն ասեմ՝ «Плох тот солдат, который не хочет!»:


Բա որ պարզվի՝ գրողը տղա ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ռուսերեն գրածիս մեջ սեռի մասին խոսք չկա  :Tongue:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ռուսերեն գրածիս մեջ սեռի մասին խոսք չկա


Ես ռուսերեն գրածիդ մասին չեմ, այլ նկարի պահանջի: Բա որ պարզվի՝ հերոսը տղա ա, տկլոր տղայի նկա՞ր ես ուզում  :Jpit:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ես ռուսերեն գրածիդ մասին չեմ, այլ նկարի պահանջի: Բա որ պարզվի՝ հերոսը տղա ա, տկլոր տղայի նկա՞ր ես *ուզում*


Բա ռուսերեն գրածս սաղ էդ ուզելու մասին ա, էլի։

Ես ուզում եմ տեսնել էդ տղայի, լիֆից մնացած տեղերով նկարը ։)

Էս ոնց որ ուրիշ բաժնի թեմա մտանք, հա՞։

----------

Sambitbaba (11.07.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Աթեիստ ախպեր… Բնուրը կարծես փոյնթ ունի ստեղ… "հերոսուհին" նկատում ա կանանց, բայց հանվելուց, հանում ա լիֆչիկը… բայց որ ուշադիր լինես, վերջում հանում ա նասկիները… կալգոտկեքը չէ, նասկիները… ինձ թվում ա ստեղ տռանսջենդըր մեսեջներ կան, բայց չեմ ջոկում… հանվելը մինչև վերջ կանացի չի, հը՞…

----------

Աթեիստ (11.07.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

ժառանգը…

----------


## ivy

Նկար դնելը երևակայություն չունեցողների համար ա պարտադիր. ես էդ տողերը կարդալուց առանց նկարի էլ ամեն ինչ մանրամասն «տեսել եմ»։
Ա-մե-նինչ։

Շնորհակալություն Անձրևի հեղինակին   :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (11.07.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Նկար դնելը երևակայություն չունեցողների համար ա պարտադիր. ես էդ տողերը կարդալուց առանց նկարի էլ ամեն ինչ մանրամասն «տեսել եմ»։
> Ա-մե-նինչ։
> 
> Շնորհակալություն Անձրևի հեղինակին


Պատմվածքը նկարազարդումներով, ի՞նչ վատ ա… 

Մենք էլ թույլ ենք երևակայությունից, հիմա ի՞նչ… պտի տուժե՞նք… 

… ուղղակի հետքրքիր ա տկլոր մենակ նասկիներով…

----------


## Smokie

Հիմա ավելի լավ ա լռեմ, այ երբ պարզվի, որ գուշակությունս ճիշտ էր՝ ես կխոսեմ: :Jpit:

----------


## Guest

> Հիմա ավելի լավ ա լռեմ, այ երբ պարզվի, որ գուշակությունս ճիշտ էր՝ ես կխոսեմ:


Էլ մի ասա… ես էլ եմ լռյալ վիճակներում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հիմա ավելի լավ ա լռեմ, այ երբ պարզվի, որ գուշակությունս ճիշտ էր՝ ես կխոսեմ:


Ի՞նչ գուշակություն  :Think:

----------


## Smokie

> Ի՞նչ գուշակություն


Պատմվածքներից մեկի հեղինակի մասին, գուշակությունը հենց նոր առաջացավ: :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Պատմվածքներից մեկի հեղինակի մասին, գուշակությունը հենց նոր առաջացավ:


Խոսա, հետաքրքիր ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Smokie

> Խոսա, հետաքրքիր ա


Հետո կասեմ: :Jpit: 

Հիմա պատրաստվեք մի բո՜ց, շաա՜տ բոց ինտիմ դիմավորելու: :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հետո կասեմ:
> 
> Հիմա պատրաստվեք մի բո՜ց, շաա՜տ բոց ինտիմ դիմավորելու:


Հը՞  :Jpit: 
Սմոք, էս ինչ հանելուկներով ես խոսում:

----------


## Smokie

> Հը՞ 
> Սմոք, էս ինչ հանելուկներով ես խոսում:


Համբերի, ՂԺԺԱԼՈՒ ԵՍ ԷԼ ԴՈՒ ՍՈՒՍ: :Hands Up:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Համբերի, ՂԺԺԱԼՈՒ ԵՍ ԷԼ ԴՈՒ ՍՈՒՍ:


Սմոք, մի բան ասեմ էլի  :Jpit:  Երբ էսօր հարցումը փակվի, ձեռիս տակ կոմպ չի լինելու ու մինչև վաղը երեկոյան կարող ա չլինի  :Cray:

----------


## Smokie

> Սմոք, մի բան ասեմ էլի  Երբ էսօր հարցումը փակվի, ձեռիս տակ կոմպ չի լինելու ու մինչև վաղը երեկոյան կարող ա չլինի


Ի՞նչ ասեմ Բյուր ջան, կներես չեմ ուզում խաղաքարտերը շուտ բացել: :Sad:  Համբերություն քեզ ու ինձ... ահավոր հետաքրքիր ա, թե ո՞նց կարձագանքես: :Cray:

----------


## Chuk

Լավ մրցույթ էր, բոլոր գործերն էլ լավ էին կարդացվում:
Բայց փոշմանել եմ, առանձին գործերին չեմ անդրադառնա, մի քիչ դժվարանում եմ էս անգամ գործերի մասին գրել:

Քվեարկում եմ «Անձրևի» օգտին:

----------

Enna Adoly (11.07.2014), Guest (11.07.2014)

----------


## ivy

Քանի որ հասնում ենք ֆինիշին, երևի ոչ ոք դեմ չի լինի, եթե էստեղ մեր նախորդ մրցույթների պատմվածքներից մեկը դնեմ:
«Կարճ պատմվածքներ» մրցույթից է: 
Հա մտքիս էր էս գործը. մի տեսակ սազում է մեր էս անգամվա տարօրինակ մրցույթին  :Smile: 

Ինչքան էլ կռիվ արեցինք էս պատմվածքի համար հավանողների ու չհավանողների բանակով  :Jpit: 




> *Կախարդը*
> 
> -Բարև ձեզ, կարելի է՞- վախվխելով դուռը բացեց անծանոթը:
> -Իհարկե, խնդրեմ, ներս եկեք,- ժպիտը դեմքին ներս հրավիրեց կախարդը:
> -Ես եկել եմ...
> -Սպասեք, սպասեք, հիմա կկռահեմ, դուք եկել եք իմանալու, թե որն է ձեր կյանքի իմաստը, և թե ինչ է լինելու այդքան գայթակղիչ և միևնույն ժամանակ այքան սարսափելի ապագայում, այդպես չէ՞:
> -Այդպես է,- անհանգիստ շարժումներով հաստատեց հյուրը:
> -Եվ գիտեք ի՞նչ. դո՛ւք՝ որ միշտ ձեզ թվացել է, թե ձեր ծնված օրվանից անհաջողակ եք եղել, որ ամբողջ կյանքում վանդակիցդ դուրս չես եկել... կարող էիք հենց այսօր ամեն ինչ փոխել, կամ գրեթե ամեն ինչ, օրինակ կարող էիք այստեղ գալու ճանապարհին ուշադիր լինել և միգուցե գտնել Հեղինեյին Տրոյացի, ով իր սերը կնվիրեր քեզ, ինչպես կասեր մեծն ծերուկը: Կարող էիք կյանքիդ մեջ գոնե մեկ անգամ դուրս գալ երևակայական վանդակից, կարող էիք բլա, բլա, բլա ... անկեղծ ասաց ոչինչ էլ չէիք կարող, և ընդհանրապես դուք ոչնչություն եք, իսկ ձեր գլուխը հոգնայի կարիք ունի, դո՛ւրս, դո՛ւրս կորեք:
> Կախարդը ձեռքի եկածը շպրտեց անծանոթի վրա ու բղավեց.
> ...

----------

CactuSoul (11.07.2014), Վոլտերա (11.07.2014)

----------


## ivy

Մի ուրիշ իմաստ էլ կա, թե ինչու եմ էս «կռվախնձոր» պատմվածքն էստեղ դրել  :Jpit:

----------


## Արէա

> Մի ուրիշ իմաստ էլ կա, թե ինչու եմ էս «կռվախնձոր» պատմվածքն էստեղ դրել


Անվերնագի՞րն ա առաջինի հեղինակը։ Եթե հա, ուրեմն մալադեց մի ուրիշ կարգի։

----------

Անվերնագիր (13.04.2015)

----------


## Guest

Քանի՞ րոպե մնաց քվեարկությանը:

----------


## ivy

> Անվերնագի՞րն ա առաջինի հեղինակը։ Եթե հա, ուրեմն մալադեց մի ուրիշ կարգի։


Սխալ  :Smile:

----------


## LisBeth

> Դե Ծաղիկները աղջկական ծայրահեղություն ա, Numb-ը՝ տղայական, ու էրկուսն էլ համարյա հավասար վատ գործեր են ինձ համար 
> 
> 
> Էլի սկսեցի՞ր 
> 
> 
> Ռիփ, էլ մի: Իքս ֆակտորի ու Անձրևի հասցեին ոնց որ թե թթու խոսք չկա, համենայնդեպս՝ ոչ ոք չի զարմանում, թե ոնց են ձայներ ստանում:


Ես օրինակ զարմանում եմ, ինչպես և կզարմանայի եթե ծաղիկները(ռազ ուժ իրանցից խոսք գնաց) կամ մեկ այլ գործ ձայներ հավաքեր: Բայց ես հանգիստ եմ տանում են փաստը որ շատերը կարան իմ չհավանածը հավանեն:

----------

Enna Adoly (11.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի ուրիշ իմաստ էլ կա, թե ինչու եմ էս «կռվախնձոր» պատմվածքն էստեղ դրել


Աաա՜, Numb-ն Անվերնագիրն ա գրել  :Jpit:

----------

Վոլտերա (11.07.2014)

----------


## Լեո

Քվեարկել եմ առաջին տարբերակի օգտին, որովհետև ըստ իս և՛ տարօրինակություն կար, և՛ հստակ ու սահուն շարադրանք, և՛ տեքստը ծանրաբեռնող անտեղի նկարագրությունների ու համեմատությունների բացակայություն…




> Տարբերակ 2.
> 
> *Անձրև*
> 
>  Միացրի կոմպս, ֆեյսբուքս բացեցի: Կարո քեռու աղջիկը ստատուս էր գրել. «Տղաս մահացավ»:



Երկրորդ տարբերակն էլ էր լավը, բայց միայն էս մի նախադասությունը թույլ չտվեց, որ քվեարկեմ…  :Nea:

----------


## LisBeth

> Հիմա՝ տարբերակների մասին՝ հերթով։
> 
> *1. Գրական գործակալություն «X Factor»*
> Շարադրանքի առումով ամենալավ գործն էր՝ հասուն գրելաոճով, հետաքրքիր հնարքներով, հումորը տեղը, ընդհանուր՝ շատ հավես կարդացվող, առնվազն ինձ համար՝ ամենահավես կարդացվողը։ Շարադրանքի առումով կպնելու տեղ չկա։ Միակ կպնելու տեղը սյուժեն է։ Մի անգամ որ կարդացի, վերջն ահավոր հիասթափեցնող էր։ Ջղայնացա նույնիսկ, որ էդքան հավես սկիզբ ու ընթացք ունեցող պատմվածքը հեղինակն էդպես «թեթև ձեռքով» հարամել է։ Բայց հենց նոր մի անգամ էլ կարդացի, ու վերջին սկսեցի մի քիչ այլ հայացքով նայել։ Էստեղ ոնց որ թե կարծիքը հնչեց, որ հերոսը քննադատաբար է վերաբերվում ինքն իրեն, բայց իրականում էդ շատ խաբուսիկ՝ զուտ արտաքին կերպար էր. համաձայն եմ Լիզբեթի հետ, որ հերոս–հեղինակի անվստահությունը մի տեսակ հակասում ա իսկական հեղինակի վստահ տոնին։ Հնարավոր ա, որ հեղինակի մեսիջն էս էր. հերոսի պես խիստ եղեք ինքներդ ձեր նկատմամբ. ավելի լավ է՝ հետևեք նրա օրինակին և ճիշտ ժամանակին կերեք ձեր երկնած անտաղանդությունը՝ ազատելով մեզ ձեր զառանցանքները կարդալու տհաճությունից։ Իսկ պատմվածքի վերջին նախադասությունը շատ խոսուն էր, շատ հավանեցի։
> 
> Սկզբում մտածում էի՝ Այվին կլինի, բայց որ տեսա՝ ինքն էլ ա քվեարկել էդ տարբերակի օգտին, հասկացա, որ չէ։ Բայց շատ նման ա Այվիին, ինչ ուզում եք՝ ասեք։ 
> Հետո որ ասեցին՝ Իմպն ա, երկրորդ անգամ կարդացի, ինձ էլ տենց թվաց։ Ուրիշ մարդ դժվար թե լինի։


Ուզում ա հարյուր անգամ կարդամ, վերջը իմ աչքին մնալու ա զոռով: Ասեմ ինչ ինկատի ունեմ, ես վստահ չեմ որ էդ հերոս հեղինակն ուզում էր իր տեքստն ուտի:  Իրան տենց անել են տվել, որ մեսիջը տեղ հասնի, ծիպը տեսեք ես մթության մեջ ակնդետ չեմ երկնել, բայց էլի կերա իմ գրածը:

----------

Ուլուանա (11.07.2014)

----------


## LisBeth

> Աաա՜, Numb-ն Անվերնագիրն ա գրել


Աաա ես էի ուզում ասեմ... կա չկա կախարդի մասին մի երկու խոսք էլ ասել ա մեջը, Այվին խմբագրել ա

----------


## ivy

> Աաա ես էի ուզում ասեմ... կա չկա կախարդի մասին մի երկու խոսք էլ ասել ա մեջը, Այվին խմբագրել ա


Էս ինչ ֆանտաստիկ ժանրի ենթադրություններ եք անում  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (11.07.2014)

----------


## ivy

> Քանի՞ րոպե մնաց քվեարկությանը:


Դեռ մի հինգ-վեց ժամ կա:

----------


## LisBeth

> Նամը… 
> 
> սիտուացիաներ կան, է՞ որ մեկին հանդիպում ես, շատ ստանդարտ սիտուացիա ա, խոսում եք վիճակներից որ մինչև բողազներս քաքի մեջ ենք խրված, էս ինչ քաքն ընկանք… մի բան որ ամեն մարդ ա ասում անկախ կրթական ու ինտելեկտուալ մակարդակից… այ հենց ասում ա "Հայաստանն ա. մեր պապական Հայաստանը…" գործն ինջնում ա էդ մակարդակի… ամբողջ տեքստը դառնում ա անիմաստ… դետալներն արդեն հետաքրքիր չեն դառնում, լեզուն դառնում ա irrelevant… բացարձակապես արդեն շարունակելն անիմաստ ա դառնում որովհետև դրանից ավելի ուժեղ բան էլ չի ասվելու ու մեր երևակայությունն իրա գրածներից ավելի առաջ ա անցնում… էդ մի ֆրազան էնքան ծանոթ ա, օգտագործված ու գերօգտագործված, էնքան շատ ենթատեքստ ունի, որ դրա շուրջն ինչ էլ կառուցես փուլ ա գալու… այսինքն էդ մտքին հասնելու համար ոչ մի ստրուկտուրա պետք չի, ինքը ֆրազան առանձին կարում ա իրանով գոյություն ունենա ու իրա ոտերի վրա կանգնի… 
> 
> բացի դրանից… ես համոզված չեմ որ "հայաստանը քաքի մեջ ա" թեման գրական,պատմվածքային ա… գուցե "հայաստանի վիճակը"-ը լիներ, այսինքն կլիներ, բայց հատկապես "հայաստանը քաքի մեջ ա"-ն ոնց որ արվեստի կամ գրական շեմը չի անցնում, մանավանդ հիմա… ավելի ֆելիետոնային ա… երևի ինչ որ տեղ երգիծական/խմբագրականային… բայց որպես գրական գործ չի ձգում… հաստատ երկրորդ անգամ չես կարդա, որ ավելի ուշադիր լինես հանկարծ բան բաց թողած չլինես… արդեն կապ էլ չունի թե կանեփը չոր ա թե թաց… ամեն ինչ կորում ա էդ մի ֆրազայի պատճառով… 
> 
> իհարկե կարելի աառաջարկներ անել, բայց հաշվի առնելով էս ստրատեգիայի անընդունելությունը՝ չենք անում…


Մեֆ ես համաձայն չեմ որ պատմվածքը հայաստանի քաքի մեջ լինելու շուրջն ա կառուցած...ընկալման հարց ա: Դու դրանից հետ բան չես ուզում տեսնես, իսկ ես օրինակ շարունակում եմ մինչև էն պահը որ տեսնեմ էդ ջահելի անտարբերությունը, այ սա ա կենտրոնը, քաքի մեջ եղածը էական չի, Հայաստանի տեղը ասենք կարա աշխարհը եղնի, մի ուրիշ երկիր, իրան հետաքրքիր չի ինքը իր այֆոնն ա ուզում: 
Դու ոնց որ դա առանցքային էս սարքել, ինչպես շատերը քաքը:

----------

CactuSoul (11.07.2014), Smokie (11.07.2014), մարիօ (11.07.2014), Շինարար (11.07.2014)

----------


## LisBeth

Աչքովս ընկավ որ Անձրևի վերջ անսպասելի էր... ոչ մի նման բան: Հենց Կարո քեռու տղուն հիշեց ես ասի ֆսյո, ինքը մեռավ:

----------


## LisBeth

> Էս ինչ ֆանտաստիկ ժանրի ենթադրություններ եք անում


Շատ չմնաց, կստուգենք: 
Համ էլ էս ինչ թեժ պայքար ա: Նվերից մի հատ էլ հազր պահի:

----------


## ivy

> Շատ չմնաց, կստուգենք: 
> Համ էլ էս ինչ թեժ պայքար ա: Նվերից մի հատ էլ հազր պահի:


Հա, էդ արդեն գրել եմ, որ երկու հատ ունեմ, ուղղակի մեկը սիրտիկներով ա  :Smile:

----------


## impression

ինձ թվում ա՝ էս առաջին տարբերակի մեջ բոլորն ինչ-որ լուրջ մեսիջ են դրել ման գալիս, բայց եթե մի գրամ ուշադիր լինեն, կզգան, որ չի կարա լինի ոչ մի մեսիջ, քանի որ

հեղինակը բացահայտ կապիկություն ա անում
իր հերոսին, որին սարքել ա իր կերպով և նմանությամբ, օժտում ա նենց որակներով, որոնք հենց հաջորդ վայրկյանին էլ ժխտում ա
ու ասենք էդ կերպարը պարզ ա, որ վերջում մի հիմարություն պետք ա աներ, ինքը չէր կարա բացեր պապկեն, ակնոցը դներ քթին ու լուրջ տեսքով կարդար, որ՝ Առավոտ էր, Արարատյան դաշտի եսիմ ինչ զահրումար առավոտներից մեկը
իսկ վերջին նախադասությունն էլ երևի գրել ա նրա համար, որ ընթերցողը հասկանա, որ ինքը տենց էլ կարա գրի, ու եթե պատմվածքը չուտեր հերոսը, կարող ա կարդացածը տենց մի բան լիներ /էլի ինքն իրեն հակասելու բանաձևով, քանի որ ինքն արդեն ասել ա, որ պատմվածքները երբեք տենց չէր սկսի, կամ երբ ասեց, որ երբեք իր պատմվածքում հեռախոսներից խոսք չէր գնա, ու հենց հաջորդ նախադասությունում գնաց/
ուղղակի պետք ա հասկանալ, որ հերոսը, ինչքան էլ "չի գրել" պատմվածք, մեկա գրել ա, էն, ինչ կարդում ենք, էդ հենց հերոսի պատմվածքն ա, ինքը պատմում ա էն, ինչը կատարվել ա շուտ

----------

Sambitbaba (11.07.2014), Աթեիստ (12.07.2014), Վոլտերա (11.07.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

Լիլոշ, ընենց ես մեկնաբանում, քիչ ա մնում՝ հավատամ, որ դու ես գրել  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ինձ թվում ա՝ էս առաջին տարբերակի մեջ բոլորն ինչ-որ լուրջ մեսիջ են դրել ման գալիս, բայց եթե մի գրամ ուշադիր լինեն, կզգան, որ չի կարա լինի ոչ մի մեսիջ, քանի որ
> 
> հեղինակը բացահայտ կապիկություն ա անում
> իր հերոսին, որին սարքել ա իր կերպով և նմանությամբ, օժտում ա նենց որակներով, որոնք հենց հաջորդ վայրկյանին էլ ժխտում ա
> ու ասենք էդ կերպարը պարզ ա, որ վերջում մի հիմարություն պետք ա աներ, ինքը չէր կարա բացեր պապկեն, ակնոցը դներ քթին ու լուրջ տեսքով կարդար, որ՝ Առավոտ էր, Արարատյան դաշտի եսիմ ինչ զահրումար առավոտներից մեկը
> իսկ վերջին նախադասությունն էլ երևի գրել ա նրա համար, որ ընթերցողը հասկանա, որ ինքը տենց էլ կարա գրի, ու եթե պատմվածքը չուտեր հերոսը, կարող ա կարդացածը տենց մի բան լիներ /էլի ինքն իրեն հակասելու բանաձևով, քանի որ ինքն արդեն ասել ա, որ պատմվածքները երբեք տենց չէր սկսի, կամ երբ ասեց, որ երբեք իր պատմվածքում հեռախոսներից խոսք չէր գնա, ու հենց հաջորդ նախադասությունում գնաց/
> ուղղակի պետք ա հասկանալ, որ հերոսը, ինչքան էլ "չի գրել" պատմվածք, մեկա գրել ա, էն, ինչ կարդում ենք, էդ հենց հերոսի պատմվածքն ա, ինքը պատմում ա էն, ինչը կատարվել ա շուտ


Լիլոշ, ինչ լավ ես բացատրել պատմվածքդ  :Jpit: 
Լուրջ մեսիջ չկա մեջը: Ես որ մեջը տենց բան ման չեմ էկել:

----------

Աթեիստ (12.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լիլոշ, ընենց ես մեկնաբանում, քիչ ա մնում՝ հավատամ, որ դու ես գրել


Բայց ի՞նչ կա չհավատալու  :LOL:

----------


## CactuSoul

> Բայց ի՞նչ կա չհավատալու


Նման չի  :Dntknw:

----------

ivy (11.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նման չի


Մի հատ էլ կարդա էն լույսի տակ, որ ինքն ա գրել:  :Jpit:  Սկզբում ես էլ չնմանացրի, բայց հետո որ մի հատ էլ վրայով անցա, լրիվ ինքն էր  :Jpit:  Իրա մեկնաբանություններն էլ որպես լրացուցիչ ապացույց ընդունենք:

----------

Ուլուանա (11.07.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Մի հատ էլ կարդա էն լույսի տակ, որ ինքն ա գրել:  Սկզբում ես էլ չնմանացրի, բայց հետո որ մի հատ էլ վրայով անցա, լրիվ ինքն էր  Իրա մեկնաբանություններն էլ որպես լրացուցիչ ապացույց ընդունենք:


Չկարդացի, բայց աչքի անցկացրի նորից․ հեչ ինքը չի։ Բա կետադրությո՜ւնը․․․ Չեմ հավատում։

----------

ivy (11.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չկարդացի, բայց աչքի անցկացրի նորից․ հեչ ինքը չի։ Բա կետադրությո՜ւնը․․․ Չեմ հավատում։


Ինքն ա  :Jpit:  գրազ գալի՞ս ես

----------


## CactuSoul

> Ինքն ա  գրազ գալի՞ս ես


Գրազ չեմ գալիս, բայց ինքը չի  :LOL:

----------

ivy (11.07.2014)

----------


## impression

գալիս եմ

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ես համաձայն չեմ որ պատմվածքը հայաստանի քաքի մեջ լինելու շուրջն ա կառուցած...ընկալման հարց ա: Դու դրանից հետ բան չես ուզում տեսնես, իսկ ես օրինակ շարունակում եմ մինչև էն պահը որ տեսնեմ էդ ջահելի անտարբերությունը, այ սա ա կենտրոնը, քաքի մեջ եղածը էական չի, Հայաստանի տեղը ասենք կարա աշխարհը եղնի, մի ուրիշ երկիր, իրան հետաքրքիր չի ինքը իր այֆոնն ա ուզում: 
> Դու ոնց որ դա առանցքային էս սարքել, ինչպես շատերը քաքը:


Հայաստանը բավականին ուժեղ տերմին ա և ուժեղ սիմվոլիզմ ա դնում տեքստի մեջ ու հենց էդ էլ փչացնում ա օվերրայթ ա անում անտարբերությանը… 

իմ կարծիքով եթե հնարավոր ա գրական գործի "մեսեջը" մի երկու բառով կամ ֆրազայով գրել՝ ուրեմն տեքստն ավելորդ ա… իմ կարծիքով տեքստը պտի ավելի շատ բան ասի… 

որ ասում ես անտարբերություն կա, ճիշտ ա ու թաքցրած չի, բայց երկրորդ պլան ա ու իրա ուժգնությամբ խիստ զիջում ա "հայաստանին"… 

Իմիջայլոց ուզում էի առաջարկ անել "հայաստան" բառն ընդհանրապես հանել…ասի կարող ա էթիկայի ոստիկանությունը վրա տա…  հլա առանց հայաստանի կարդա…

----------

CactuSoul (11.07.2014), Ուլուանա (11.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հայաստանը բավականին ուժեղ տերմին ա և ուժեղ սիմվոլիզմ ա դնում տեքստի մեջ ու հենց էդ էլ փչացնում ա օվերրայթ ա անում անտարբերությանը… 
> 
> իմ կարծիքով եթե հնարավոր ա գրական գործի "մեսեջը" մի երկու բառով կամ ֆրազայով գրել՝ ուրեմն տեքստն ավելորդ ա… իմ կարծիքով տեքստը պտի ավելի շատ բան ասի… 
> 
> որ ասում ես անտարբերություն կա, ճիշտ ա ու թաքցրած չի, բայց երկրորդ պլան ա ու իրա ուժգնությամբ խիստ զիջում ա "հայաստանին"… 
> 
> Իմիջայլոց ուզում էի առաջարկ անել "հայաստան" բառն ընդհանրապես հանել…ասի կարող ա էթիկայի ոստիկանությունը վրա տա…  հլա առանց հայաստանի կարդա…


Ահա Մեֆ, շատ լավ ես ասում: Ըստ էության, ամբողջ նախորդող խոսակցությունը լրիվ անկապ ա, կարելի ա հանել, գցել, էդ ք-ի մասը թողնել: Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ, մի տեսակ չափազանցված ա: 

Ի դեպ, «իրանք ուռած էին» արդարացումը չի ընդունվում:

----------

Mephistopheles (11.07.2014), Sambitbaba (11.07.2014), Ուլուանա (11.07.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ինձ թվում ա՝ էս առաջին տարբերակի մեջ բոլորն ինչ-որ լուրջ մեսիջ են դրել ման գալիս, բայց եթե մի գրամ ուշադիր լինեն, կզգան, որ չի կարա լինի ոչ մի մեսիջ, քանի որ
> 
> հեղինակը բացահայտ կապիկություն ա անում
> իր հերոսին, որին սարքել ա իր կերպով և նմանությամբ, օժտում ա նենց որակներով, որոնք հենց հաջորդ վայրկյանին էլ ժխտում ա
> ու ասենք էդ կերպարը պարզ ա, որ վերջում մի հիմարություն պետք ա աներ, ինքը չէր կարա բացեր պապկեն, ակնոցը դներ քթին ու լուրջ տեսքով կարդար, որ՝ Առավոտ էր, Արարատյան դաշտի եսիմ ինչ զահրումար առավոտներից մեկը
> իսկ վերջին նախադասությունն էլ երևի գրել ա նրա համար, որ ընթերցողը հասկանա, որ ինքը տենց էլ կարա գրի, ու եթե պատմվածքը չուտեր հերոսը, կարող ա կարդացածը տենց մի բան լիներ /էլի ինքն իրեն հակասելու բանաձևով, քանի որ ինքն արդեն ասել ա, որ պատմվածքները երբեք տենց չէր սկսի, կամ երբ ասեց, որ երբեք իր պատմվածքում հեռախոսներից խոսք չէր գնա, ու հենց հաջորդ նախադասությունում գնաց/
> ուղղակի պետք ա հասկանալ, որ հերոսը, ինչքան էլ "չի գրել" պատմվածք, մեկա գրել ա, էն, ինչ կարդում ենք, էդ հենց հերոսի պատմվածքն ա, ինքը պատմում ա էն, ինչը կատարվել ա շուտ


Լիլ ջան, ժառանգական  բաներ ես ասում…  դժվար ա իմ համար մտածել կերված պատմվածքի մասին ու ենթադրել թե ինչ կար գրված… հեղինակը դրան չի տարել… օրինակ իմ մտքով երբեք չանցավ թե կերված տեքստն ինչի մասին էր… 

Իսկ որ ասում ԵՍ "


> իսկ վերջին նախադասությունն էլ երևի գրել ա նրա համար, որ ընթերցողը հասկանա, որ ինքը տենց էլ կարա գրի, ու եթե պատմվածքը չուտեր հերոսը, կարող ա կարդացածը տենց մի բան լիներ"


ինչ որ "կարար", հաշիվ չի, ինչ որ գրել ա էդ ա հաշիվ…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ահա Մեֆ, շատ լավ ես ասում: Ըստ էության, ամբողջ նախորդող խոսակցությունը լրիվ անկապ ա, կարելի ա հանել, գցել, էդ ք-ի մասը թողնել: Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ, մի տեսակ չափազանցված ա: 
> 
> Ի դեպ, «իրանք ուռած էին» արդարացումը չի ընդունվում:


սիմվոլիզմը շատ ա ափաշքյարա "


> Հայաստանը մի քիչ մնաց քաքի վրա, իսկ հետո դանդաղ սուզվեց դեպի կեղտի խորքերը:


… հեչ չեմ սիրում տենց… կամ որ ասում ա "ինձ այֆոնս ա պետք"… մի տեսակ խորությունը կորում ա… շատ պրիմիտիվ ա դառնում… միթոմ տեխնիչնի ա մեսեջ ուղարկում… եսի՞մ… չի նստում…

----------

Sambitbaba (11.07.2014), Ուլուանա (11.07.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ուզում ա հարյուր անգամ կարդամ, վերջը իմ աչքին մնալու ա զոռով: Ասեմ ինչ ինկատի ունեմ, ես վստահ չեմ որ էդ հերոս հեղինակն ուզում էր իր տեքստն ուտի:  Իրան տենց անել են տվել, որ մեսիջը տեղ հասնի, ծիպը տեսեք ես մթության մեջ ակնդետ չեմ երկնել, բայց էլի կերա իմ գրածը:


Համաձայն եմ, որ վերջը զոռով ա, նկատի ունեմ՝ իր գրածն ուտելը, ուղղակի որ սկզբում էդ մեսիջը չես տեսնում, հետո տեսնում ես, մի տեսակ ավելի տրամաբանական ա ստացվում, թեև, էլի եմ ասում, արհեստականության առումով համաձայն եմ։ Մի տեսակ չես հավատում, որ կոնկրետ էդ մարդն իր գրածը կուտեր, էլի։




> Լիլոշ, ընենց ես մեկնաբանում, քիչ ա մնում՝ հավատամ, որ դու ես գրել


Բա ինքն ա գրել, դու արխային հավատա  :LOL: ։




> Լիլոշ, ինչ լավ ես բացատրել պատմվածքդ 
> Լուրջ մեսիջ չկա մեջը: Ես որ մեջը տենց բան ման չեմ էկել:


Բյուր, ես էլ ման չեմ եկել, առանց ման գալու եմ տեսել։




> Չկարդացի, բայց աչքի անցկացրի նորից․ հեչ ինքը չի։ Բա կետադրությո՜ւնը․․․ Չեմ հավատում։


Դու խաբար չե՞ս, որ Այվին բոլոր տարբերակները խմբագրել, դզմզել ա, այլ կերպ ասած՝ կոսմետիկ վերանորոգման ա ենթարկել, նենց որ հիմա էլ տենց բաներով չենք կարող որոշել՝ ով ով ա  :Cry: ։

----------


## Mephistopheles

ժող… մեսեջ ասելով ի՞նչ եք հասկանում…

----------


## Guest

> ժող… մեսեջ ասելով ի՞նչ եք հասկանում…


Ասելիք

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս անգամ քվեարկությունը թեժ ա գնում, քննարկումը՝ անկիրք  :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (11.07.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> ժող… մեսեջ ասելով ի՞նչ եք հասկանում…


Էն որ հեղինակն ընթերցողին կոնկրետ բան ա ուզում հասկացնել իր գրածով։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էն որ հեղինակն ընթերցողին կոնկրետ բան ա ուզում հասկացնել իր գրածով։


Իսկ ի՞նչն ա պատճառը որ ուղիղ չի ասում… կակ ռազ ես էդ կոնկրետ ասելիքի հետ պրոբլեմ ունեմ… գրողները սովորաբար "ժլատ" են լինում… եթե մի բան հնարավոր ա մի կամ երկու բառով ասել՝ ասում են… մեսեջը արդյունք ա՝ վերջնական արտադրանք… մինչդեռ իմ կարծիքով, գրողն ավելի լայն դաշտ ա զբաղեցՆՈՒՄ… ինքը անհայտի ուսումնասիրություն ա ներկայացնում… մարդուն ոչ թե "բան" ա ասում, այլ դնում ա մի մօդի մեջ որտեղ ընդունված ռացիոնալը բախվում ա զգացականի հետ ու նոր ռացիոնալ ա առաջրկվում… դրա համար ա տեքստ, թե չէ կլիներ աֆորիզմ… ոնց ասեմ… վիճակի օբզերվեյշըն ա, որը հարցականի տակ  դնում ընթերցողի մինչ այդ ընկալումներն ու արժեքները ու "ստիպում" վերարժևորել, հարցականի տակ դնել, մտածել… 

հակառակ դեպքում, եթե կա կոնկրետ մեսեջ՝ կոնկրետ էլ թող ասվի… ասել կուզեմ՝ տեքստը պրեզենտացիա չի, ուսումնասիրություն ա…

----------

Freeman (11.07.2014), Sambitbaba (11.07.2014)

----------


## Guest

> Դեռ մի հինգ-վեց ժամ կա:


Հինգն էլ անցավ, վեցն էլ… նիչյա ա ուզվու՜մ  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> Հինգն էլ անցավ, վեցն էլ… նիչյա ա ուզվու՜մ


Չի անցել։ Ամեն ինչ հաշվակված է, պիտի արդյունքներն ամփոփեմ ու նստեմ ինքնաթիռ։




> Այս հարցումը կփակվի 11.07.2014, ժամը՝ 21:16-ին:

----------


## ivy

Հա, էն ժամանակ 5-6 քիչ էի ասել. խառնում եմ ժամերի տարբերությունը։

----------


## ivy

Մնացել է ուղիղ մեկ ու կես ժամ. շտապեք, եթե դեռ քվեարկել եք ուզում։

----------


## Mephistopheles

չբռնե՞մ մի հատ համը հանեմ…

----------


## Sambitbaba

Գալն է շատ խորհրդավոր լռում... Չլինի՞ մի բան կա...
Ալֆան ընդհանրապես ընդհատակ է անցել...
Չուկը` պարզ է, ժամանակ չունի...
Ռայը` գործուղմա՞ն է...

----------


## ivy

Մի ժամ։

----------


## insider

> Մնացել է ուղիղ մեկ ու կես ժամ. շտապեք, եթե դեռ քվեարկել եք ուզում։


Ըհն, հազիվ հասցրեցի տուն ընկա... դու մի ասա էն Tapatalk-ով քվեարկել չի լինում: Փաստորեն ոչ ոքի ա ու աչքիս պենալներ են խփելու մեր հեղինակները: 




> չբռնե՞մ մի հատ համը հանեմ…


Մեֆ, ընտրակաշառքից, բանից ձեն ձուն չկա՞:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ըհն, հազիվ հասցրեցի տուն ընկա... դու մի ասա էն Tapatalk-ով քվեարկել չի լինում: Փաստորեն ոչ ոքի ա ու աչքիս պենալներ են խփելու մեր հեղինակները: 
> 
> 
> 
> Մեֆ, ընտրակաշառքից, բանից ձեն ձուն չկա՞:


չկա… 5000-ով կանեմ…

----------


## Mephistopheles

օքեյ… ով որ բլոկնոտն ինձ տա, իրա օգտին կքվեարկեմ… ինձ էդ բլոկնոտը շատ ա պետք… մեկ մեկ որ սկում եմ, մտքեր ա գալիս չեմ կարում գրեմ ու տենց կորում գնում ա…

----------


## ivy

Մեֆ, էդ«բլոկնոտը» սա ա։





> Էս էլ հաղթողի «նվերը»՝ գովազդի տեսքով

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, էդ«բլոկնոտը» սա ա։


հա, տեսել եմ, դրա համար եմ ասում… 

էս եք էլի… էդքան թուղթ ուտեմ, ձեռներս մտցնեմ քաքերի մեջ, բայց մի հատ բլոկնոտ էլ չհասնի…

----------


## Mephistopheles

չբռնե՞մ էս անգամ քվեարկեմ… հը՞ն…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Գալն է շատ խորհրդավոր լռում... Չլինի՞ մի բան կա...
> Ալֆան ընդհանրապես ընդհատակ է անցել...
> Չուկը` պարզ է, ժամանակ չունի...
> Ռայը` գործուղմա՞ն է...


…բիզի են…

----------


## Այբ

Անձրևի հեղինակը Բյուրն ա :Think:

----------


## insider

Իրականում միայն վերջին տարբերակը չէի կարդացել ... ինչն էլ նոր արեցի: Ասեմ, որ հավանեցի և քվեարկելու եմ «Ազատության օրերս»-ի օգտին: Կարդալուց, երբ հերոսը ավտոբուսով գնում էր, մի պահ հիշեցրեց «Անհամատեղելի Մարդը» ֆիլմը: 
Քվեարկելու եմ նաև Ժառանգի օգտին: Քննարկումների ժամանակ կարծիք հնչեց, որ եթե հեղինակն այնպես է գրել, որ տարբեր ընթերցողներ տարբեր ձևով ընկալեն միտքը, վերջաբանը, ուրեմն այն ստացվել է: Ես էլ կիսում եմ այդ կարծիքը: 
Նամբ ...Էն, որ վարկանիշ ես տալիս, բայց մեջը բան չես գրում, համակարգը սենց բան ա գրում քո փոխարեն` No Comment Made ... քվեարկելու եմ:
Իքս-Ֆակտորը` չգիտեմ ինչպես ա կոչվում, բայց սիրում եմ նման` «ֆիլմ ֆիլմի մասին» ոճի բաներ: Երբ ցանկացած գեղարվեստական բան կարդում եմ, սկսում եմ երևակայել ու պատկերացնել, թե դա ոնց ա եղել «իրականում» .... մեր դեպքում` օֆիսից սկսած խմբագրով վերջացրած ... Հեղինակ ջան, մի մատիտ որ ունենաի ու մեկ էլ նկարելու շնորք, էս քո գրքին սիրուն իլյուստրացիաներ կանեի:  
Անձրևը: Ասեմ, որ մի շնչով կարդացվեց, միայն թե լավ չսովորող ու երկար քնող Կարո քեռու թոռանը ինչի սպանեց մեր հեղինակը ... լավ, թող Այվի քույրիկը բացահայտի, անձամբ կհարցնենք:

Ներող ես ուշացա ... բայց ասեմ որ առաջին երկուսին էլ ձայն էի տալու

----------

Smokie (12.07.2014)

----------


## ivy

Տարբերակ 1. Գրական գործակալություն «X Factor» - impression
Տարբերակ 2. Անձրև - StrangeLittleGirl
Տարբերակ 3. Numb - Անվերնագիր (խմբագրվել էր ֆիրմային սխալը՝ ե-ից հետո գրվող յ-ն)
Տարբերակ 4. Ծաղիկներ - Լուսանդր կամ Լուսամենիկ (վերջերս գրանցված և դեռ գրառումներ չարած ակումբցի)
Տարբերակ 5. Լիլիթ - Sambitbaba
Տարբերակ 6. Ժառանգը - Enna Adoly
Տարբերակ 7. Ազատության օրերս - Guest

Շնորհավորում եմ Լիլին ու Բյուրին հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ  :Smile: 
Ապրեն բոլոր մասնակիցներն ու ընթերցողները:

----------

CactuSoul (12.07.2014), Enna Adoly (11.07.2014), Freeman (11.07.2014), impression (11.07.2014), insider (11.07.2014), Mephistopheles (11.07.2014), Yellow Raven (11.07.2014), Աթեիստ (12.07.2014), Այբ (11.07.2014), Արէա (11.07.2014), Մուշու (13.07.2014), Նոյեմ (11.07.2014), Շինարար (11.07.2014), Ռուֆուս (12.07.2014), Վոլտերա (11.07.2014)

----------


## LisBeth

> Տարբերակ 1. Գրական գործակալություն «X Factor» - impression
> Տարբերակ 2. Անձրև - StrangeLittleGirl
> Տարբերակ 3. Numb - Անվերնագիր (խմբագրվել էր ֆիրմային սխալը՝ ե-ից հետո գրվող յ-ն)
> Տարբերակ 4. Ծաղիկներ - Լուսանդր կամ Լուսամենիկ (վերջերս գրանցված և դեռ գրառումներ չարած ակումբցի)
> Տարբերակ 5. Լիլիթ - Sambitbaba
> Տարբերակ 6. Ժառանգը - Enna Adoly
> Տարբերակ 7. Ազատության օրերս - Guest
> 
> Շնորհավորում եմ Լիլին ու Բյուրին հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ 
> Ապրեն բոլոր մասնակիցներն ու ընթերցողները:


Էս ինչ առանց անակնկալ մրցույթ էր: Էս առանց էդ յ երի էլ գիտեի որ ինքն ա: Իրար գրկել պաչպչպել լինելու ա թե գնանք տուն:

----------


## Լեո

Իսկ արդեն հայտնի՞ ա, թե ինչ էր տարօրինակ նվերը, և ու՞մ ա այն բաժին հասնելու  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

Լեո, նայիր նախորդ էջում: Երկուսին էլ կհասնի. երկու հատ էի պատվիրել:

----------

Լեո (11.07.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

շնորհավորում եմ բոլոր մասնակիցներին… հաղթողներին հատկապես… հաղթողներ ջան, Իմփրեշըն, Բյուր, this is the worst you've ever done… sorry…

----------

CactuSoul (12.07.2014), Freeman (12.07.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Հիմա Բյուրն ու Լիլը պիտի չինգաչունգ անեն, տեսնեն՝ ու՞մ ա ընկնում առանց սրտիկների բլոկնոտը  :Jpit: ։

----------


## Ուլուանա

Լիլ, Բյուր, շնորհավորում եմ  :Smile: ։

----------

impression (12.07.2014), Այբ (11.07.2014)

----------


## ivy

Բայց սրտիկներովն ինչով ա վատ, ես դա Լիլին եմ տալու  :Smile:

----------

impression (12.07.2014)

----------


## insider

Բյուր, impression շնորհավորում եմ Ձեզ ... ինչպես նաև բոլոր մասնակիցներին:

----------

Այբ (11.07.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բայց սրտիկներովն ինչով ա վատ, ես դա Լիլին եմ տալու


Դե, հաշվի առնելով, որ իրանցից ոչ մեկն էլ «սրտիկների» սիրահար չի, ենթադրում եմ, որ երկուսն էլ կնախընտրեին առանց սրտիկներինը։ Չնայած սրտիկներովը չենք տեսել, ի՞նչ իմանամ՝ ինչ ձևի սրտիկներ են  :Jpit: ։

----------


## ivy

Ինչ հավես էր, որ սենց ակտիվ քվեարկում էիք, ու ընդհանուր մթնոլորտն էլ ահագին բարի էր, դե համեմատության կարգով  :Smile:

----------

Enna Adoly (11.07.2014), Ուլուանա (11.07.2014)

----------


## ivy

Բացեցի երկուսի տուփն էլ, պարզվեց մեջը սրտիկներ չկան, լրիվ նույն տեսքի են. մեկի վրա գրված է՝ *Aqua Notes*, մյուսի վրա՝ *Aqua Love Notes*  :Smile:

----------


## LisBeth

Բլաքնոթը պետք ա բրնձի ալյուրից սարքած բարակ վաֆլուց լիներ, ոչ թե ջրադիմացկուն, մեկ էլ տեսար մի բան գրիր վրեն դուրդ չեկավ, ջուր չքաշող թուղթը ոնց ես մարսելու:
Շնորհավոր բոլորին, լավ մրցույթ էր, տարբերակները բոլորը մի հատ ընդհանուր թերություն ունեին սենց ի միջայլոց էին գրված, ոնց որ առանց երկար բարակ մտածելու՝  հա, դե:
Անվերնագրի գրածները սենց են էլի անտարբեր չեն թողնում, մրցույթի ամենաքննարկվող գործն ա: Դա լավ բարձրանալու տեղ ա տալիս, բոլոր առավելություններ ու թերությունները ջրի երես են հանում: Էսքանը վայթեմ, գնամ կորեմ էլի քանի Ռուֆուսը չի եկել:

Հ.Գ-ը չմոռանամ՝ ես էլ էի կարոտել

----------

Enna Adoly (11.07.2014)

----------


## Smokie

Շնորհավորում եմ շնորհավորուու՜մ: :Bux: 

*Բյուր*, այ հիմա կասեմ: :Jpit:  Ես զգացի, որ «Անձրև»-ը դու ես գրել, չսխալվեցիի՜: :Yahoo:  Ու ինչի՞ց առաջացավ էդ կասկածը:




> Տուն մտնելուն պես սվիտրս հանեցի, շպրտեցի մի կողմ: Հետո լիֆչիկս  հանեցի,  մյուս կողմ շպրտեցի: Հանեցի կոշիկներս, շալվարս, տրուսիկս,  վերջում՝  գուլպաներս: Մտա լողարան, դուշը միացրի ու միանգամից մարմինս  հանձնեցի տաք  ջրին: Ուխա՜յ


Նման ա քո ոճին, երևի էլի էր մտքովս անցել, իսկ Մեֆի էսօրվա էս հատվածին անդրադառնալուց հետո հիշեցի դա: :Jpit:   Դու էսպիսի պահերում բավականին համարձակ ես, ազատ ես զգում քեզ էսպիսի  թեմաներով գրառումներ անելուց: Գոնե մի երկու անգամ դա նկատել եմ: :Wink:  Ապրես, լավն էր «Անձրև»-ը:

*Իմպ* ջան, դու էլ ապրես, քեզ էլ եմ շնորհավորում, ինչպես միշտ հաղթողներից ես, ինչը բոլորովին զարմանալի չի: 

Բարով մաշեք ձեր մրցանակները: :Kiss: 

*Անվերնագիր* ջան, ոնց էլ հասցրեցիր էդտեղ պատմվածք գրել: Հալալ ա եղբայր, :Hands Up:  քեզ էլ եմ շնորհավորում: Կեցցես: :Pioneer: 


*Սամ* ջան շատ ապրես: :Smile:  Սիրեցի քո Լիլիթը, բավականին հետաքրքիր առասպել էր: :Clapping:  Քվեարկության արժանի:
*
Էննա* ջան, ընդհանրապես չէի պատկերացնի, որ «Ժառանգներ»ի հեղինակը դու կլինես: Ապրես դու, լավ թաքնվեցիր, ուրախ եմ, որ մասնակցել ես մրցույթին:
*
Guest* ջա՞ն: Եղբայր հենց դու ինձ P/m գրեցիր, մտքովս անցավ, որ դու ես «Ազատության» հեղինակը: Քեզանից էլ եմ շատ շնորհակալ, քեզ էլ եմ շնորհավորում :Yes:  Բրավո:
*Լուսանդր* ջան, ապրես որ մասնակցեցիր մրցույթին: :Smile:  Հուսով եմ դու կգտնես քո տեղը «Դար» ակումբում: :Ծաղիկ:  :Վարդ:

----------

Enna Adoly (12.07.2014), Sambitbaba (12.07.2014), Այբ (12.07.2014), Մուշու (13.07.2014)

----------


## Smokie

Այվի ջան, քեզ էլ առանձնահատուկ, մե՜ծ, շաաա՜տ մեծ շնորհակալություն այս հետաքրքիր մրցույթի համար: Քեզ շատ եմ սիրում: :Love:

----------

Enna Adoly (12.07.2014), ivy (14.07.2014), Sambitbaba (12.07.2014), Այբ (12.07.2014)

----------


## Guest

> Տարբերակ 1. Գրական գործակալություն «X Factor» - impression
> Տարբերակ 2. Անձրև - StrangeLittleGirl
> Տարբերակ 3. Numb - Անվերնագիր (խմբագրվել էր ֆիրմային սխալը՝ ե-ից հետո գրվող յ-ն)
> Տարբերակ 4. Ծաղիկներ - Լուսանդր կամ Լուսամենիկ (վերջերս գրանցված և դեռ գրառումներ չարած ակումբցի)
> Տարբերակ 5. Լիլիթ - Sambitbaba
> Տարբերակ 6. Ժառանգը - Enna Adoly
> Տարբերակ 7. Ազատության օրերս - Guest


Ոռա՜, վերջինը չեմ… շատ տարօրինակ զգացում ա:  :Smile:

----------

Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (12.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> շնորհավորում եմ բոլոր մասնակիցներին… հաղթողներին հատկապես… հաղթողներ ջան, Իմփրեշըն, Բյուր, this is the worst you've ever done… sorry…


Համաձայն եմ, Մեֆ  :Jpit:  Ու զարմացել եմ, որ հաղթել եմ: Ես ինքս իմ գործին ձայն չէի տա: Լուրջ եմ ասում:

Ժող ջան, իսկականից կներեք էդ անկապ գործն ուղարկելու համար: Պատկերացրեք, ինքս էլ գրելուց հետո չեմ կարդացել, ոչ էլ էդ գործի հետ որևէ տեսակի էմոցիոնալ կապ ունեմ: Երևի ընդհանրապես չարժեր ուղարկել էդ վիճակով, չգիտեմ: Քննադատությունների մեծ մասի հետ համաձայն եմ, որ ձգձգած ա, որ կոսով աղջիկը համը հանում ա (վերջաբանին դեռ կհասնեմ, այ էդ մեկի հետ համաձայն չեմ, մանավանդ որ կարծիքներն էլ կիսվեցին): Դեռ էնտեղ մի երկու բան էլ կա, որ հետո ես նկատեցի, բայց ընթերցողները ձեն չհանեցին:
Ինչևէ, շատ էքստրիմ պայմաններում եմ էս գործը գրել: Ընդհանրապես, ուզում էի տարօրինակ պատմությունս անձրևի մասին գրել (ճիշտ եմ ասում, մրցանակի մասին չգիտեի  :Jpit:  ): Անձրևի մասին նյութ-բան էի հավաքում: Թեման դեռ լրիվ չէր ձևավորվել, ես էլ շատ խառն էի, բայց շաբաթ իրիկուն ասեցի նստեմ, գրեմ: Ի՞նչ նստել: Սկզբում երաժշտությունը չկպավ, իսկ վերջին վայրկյանին գրելու ճիշտ երաժշտություն ճարելը զահլա գործ ա: Դա դեռ հերիք չի, մամաս հա կողքից բզում էր, որ իրա եսիմ ինչ բարեկամի հետ խոսեմ, ինչ-որ խնդիր ունի: Ինչքան էլ ասում էի՝ ասա թող ինքը գրի, ես երբեք չեմ գրում մարդկանց, հարցնում՝ ինչ գանգատ ունեն, չէր լսում: Ու տենց ներվայնացած բռնեցի, որոշ բաներ նաև էդ պատմվածքի մեջ խցկեցի, որ կարողանամ շարունակել, թե չէ միտքս անընդհատ կտրվում էր:

Ինչ վերաբերում ա վերջաբանին, շատ ասվեց, թե կանխատեսելի էր: Ժող, կանխատեսելին կանխատեսելի, ես չէի էլ պատրաստվում ինչ-որ բոց ու անսպասելի բան անել (անսպասելի բան էլ անում ես, ասում են՝ կիսատ մնաց կամ չեմ հավատում վերջին կամ անսպասելի էր): Ուղղակի ստեղ կանխատեսելին ներկայացնելու ձևի մեջ էր: Ջոկու՞մ եք, մարդը իրա հեռու-մոտիկ ազգականի մահվան մասին ֆեյսբուքի ստատուսից ա իմանում: Իրան չեն զանգում, սմս չի ստանում, այլ ֆբ ստատուս ա կարդում: Ու բացի դրանից, էստեղ հերոսուհին երկու կողմից էր «մեղավոր» դառնում: Մեկը, որ մեսիջին չէր պատասխանել օրեր առաջ (ինչքան էլ աբսուրդ թվա, որ էդ սիմպտոմներից կարար մեռներ), մյուսը որ անձրևի տակ ա ընկել (էլի աբսուրդ ա):




> Ինչ հավես էր, որ սենց ակտիվ քվեարկում էիք, ու ընդհանուր մթնոլորտն էլ ահագին բարի էր, դե համեմատության կարգով


Հա, մթնոլորտն ահագին բարի էր, բայց իմ կարծիքով նենց ուժեղ քննարկում չծավալվեց: Օրինակ ինձ թվում ա՝ էս գործս լիքը կպնելու տեղ ուներ, բայց լուրջ քննադատություն շատ քիչ հնչեց: Ու մերսի էդ մարդկանց, որ չալարեցին, գրեցին:

*Սմոք*, է՞դ էր գուշակությունդ  :Jpit:  Էսքան էջ սաղ ասում են՝ էդ գործի հեղինակը ես եմ, սկի չեմ էլ փորձել թաքնվել, հանկարծ  պայծառանու՞մ ես  :Jpit: 

*Ռիփ*, քեզ մի հատ մե՜ծ պաչիկ ու շնորհակալություն մրցույթը կազմակերպելու համար: Սրտիկները կարաս ինձ տաս, ես դեմ չեմ: Կկպցնեմ բաղնիքի պատին, տանտերս կվատանա  :Jpit: 

Հա, մեկ էլ *Գեսթն* ինձ համար հայտնագործություն էր: Ապրես շատ  :Smile: 


*Լիլ* ջան, քեզ էլ շնորհավոր:

----------

Enna Adoly (12.07.2014), ivy (14.07.2014), Այբ (12.07.2014)

----------


## Smokie

> *Սմոք*, է՞դ էր գուշակությունդ  Էսքան էջ սաղ ասում են՝ էդ գործի հեղինակը ես եմ, սկի չեմ էլ փորձել թաքնվել, հանկարծ  պայծառանու՞մ ես


Ինչի ես հիշում ե՞մ թե ով ի՞նչ ա ասել ու ի՞նչ ա գուշակել, զահլա ունե՞մ: :Jpit:  Տենց որ բոլորի ասածների վրա կենտրոնանամ ու հիշեմ ուղեղս կկախի: :LOL:

----------


## Այբ

Շնորհավորում եմ հաղթողներին ու բոլոր մասնակիցներին: :Smile: 

Guest ինձ շատ զարմացրեց: :Smile:

----------

Guest (12.07.2014)

----------


## ivy

Մի երկու օր առաջ հայտնաբերեցի, որ impression-ի աշխատավայրի հենց դիմացի մայթին մի խանութ կա, անունը՝ «Սակուրա», վրան` բացված ծաղիկներ. նենց հրճվանքի մեջ էի  :Jpit:

----------

Enna Adoly (27.07.2014), impression (27.07.2014), Smokie (29.07.2014), Tiger29 (27.07.2014), Արէա (27.07.2014), մարիօ (27.07.2014), Մուշու (27.07.2014), Ռուֆուս (27.07.2014)

----------

